# Q'Barra: Facing Truth



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

_Iliana, Headmaster Goludov’s assistant, approaches you in the halls of Ven ir’Kesslan Academy. She hands you a sealed letter, and informs you that it should be read immediately. Before you can ask questions, she is gone.

Once you are alone, you open the sealed letter and read its contents:_

"Dear Student,

You have been selected to take part in a special mission for the Academy. Your skills will be necessary for the success of this mission, and as such you will be required to maintain the highest standards of conduct for the duration of this mission.

Details of the mission and its objective will be given once you have accepted this assignment and meet with Headmaster Goludov. This meeting is scheduled for today at 1pm, at the conclusion of the midday break.

Failure to appear before Headmaster Goludov will be considered a refusal of this mission, which is an option. Please do consider, however, that refusal of a mission for the Academy can be considered grounds for dismissal.

This mission is not public knowledge, so do not share the contents of this letter nor the contents of the meeting with any other students.

Thank you for your loyal service."

_You refold the letter, and have a few hours to decide what you will do._


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

Headmaster Goludov is a balding, middle-aged man. He is well-known throughout the Academy, he is very involved with the everyday activities of its students and staff. He knows that the students either love him or hate him, and he makes no effort to sway public opinion of him one way or the other.

When you enter his office he is seated behind his desk, with various papers and maps spread out in front of him. He seems distracted and motions to a chair without even looking up from his work.

“Please, have a seat. I will begin the meeting once everyone has arrived.”


Anyone may act. Feel free to backtrack and include any actions between receiving the letter and coming to the office.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaelan begrudgingly accepts the letter from Iliana.  Wow, Kaelan thinks as he begins to open the letter, the Headmaster must be terribly busy if he can't even come tell me in person that he wants me to scrub the floors or something equally terrible.  As Kaelan begins to read the note, a smile creeps over his face.  Still reading, not even looking up, "Does this mean my suspension is over Iliana?"  When no answer comes, Kaelan looks up to find Iliana gone.  Kaelan snorts and thinks, looks like she had taken some classes on stealth as well.  After a silent lunch with Charles, Kaelan goes toward the Headmasters office.



> “Please, have a seat. I will begin the meeting once everyone has arrived.”




"Thanks Headmaster, but I prefer to stand."  Kaelan leans against the wall, opposite the window, to be ready for any threats that may show themselves from the outside or from the office entrance.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Charles's day is uneventful for the most part. He had just finish cleaning his private quarters, well it's not so private when it has to be shared with others. He was not in the greatest mood because he had cut his finger on a piece of paper. He sucked on his pointer finger while he walked through the crowded hall. It was then he was approached and given the letter. Charles was at first a little stunned when given the letter, he cleared his throat and spoke.

"So what's this all about?".

She tells him to read it then walks away quickly.

"Er, right" he says under his breath. Charles walks away from everyone else and finds a secluded part of the school. Before he opens it he thinks to himself, _This could be really bad. How was Brick doing the last time I seen him? I think he had a cough. I'm over thinking this, that is what I'm doing. I bet it's a secret task given to a team of the best the school has to offer with me being one them. Okay, now I'm under thinking it._

He opens the letter and reads.

_Well, damn._

He kind of wanted to tell Kaelen the contents of the letter, but didn't out of fear of being dismissed. So he sat quiet during their lunch together and a handful of others from their wilderness training class. He thinks he has insulted Kaelen, because he suddenly said he had to go and did so. It was this that reminded Charles about the meeting. He had almost completely forgotten.

He finishes his lunch, nods his head at a few table mates and leaves. When he got there, he slowly opened the door to the headmaster's office, peeking his head in. When he saw Kaelen he gasp, "Oh hell, you should of told me that you got that letter!" He suddenly winces when he realizes he shouted in front of the headmaster. "Excuse me..." he says then takes a seat quietly, while still displaying confusion towards Kaelen with the use of his shoulders and hands.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 12, 2007)

Kicking Steadfast into a gallop, Darrick aims carefully for the battered shield of the quintain.  His lance tip wavered, despite his efforts, and once again he finds that the harder he fights to control it ,the more pronounced the wobbling becomes.

With a muttered curse, he resigns himself to his fate.  The sound of the quintain's arm striking the back of his helmet a heartbeat later is even louder than he remembered.....

Still nursing a faint headache as he strides through the hall half-an-hour later, he still manages to greet Iliana with a smile and (an admittedly shaky) bow.  Raising an eyebrow at her retreating back, he slits the envelope open, removes the contents, and rapidly reads the letter.

"Well, I will be damned," he says aloud, his smile becoming very nearly a grin.  "A mission?  This _is_ an honor."

Straightening up, his headache now forgotten, Darrick walks confidently to the Headmaster's office.  _I wonder,_ he muses, _ What this is all about?_

It is, perhaps, to Darrick's credit that he maintains his smile upon seeing Kaelen.  _Well, this mission just became a little more dangerous,_ he thinks with a sigh.

"Headmaster," he says aloud, bowing to Goludov, and "Gentlemen,"  he adds, bowing to Charles and Kaelen in turn before taking a seat.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 12, 2007)

After finishing her morning classes, Catherine returns to her room to continue her medical studies. While poring over the text, she is surprised to hear a knock on her door, and even more so when she finds Iliana waiting with a letter. _Is this...?_ "Wow, um..thank you Iliana!" When Catherine looks up, Iliana is already gone, without a sound. 

After reading the letter, Catherine finishes her studies before heading down to the headmaster's office. Upon entering, she says, "Catherine Valeska, reporting as ordered! and sighs queitly as she sits down after the slightly dismissive wave. _I wonder, was that too much or is he always like this?_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2007)

Iliana catches up to Trebuchet standing idly near the Casting Line of the much-blackened wasteland of the Academy's Evocation Field. It was essentially like an archery range, only for aspiring battlemages to practice their spells for combat. Trebuchet had 2 courses a day on that field and since he required neither sleep nor breakfast, he tended to show up early for the first one, and then just...wait. Motionless. It seemed wrong for something that was considered alive to be so _still_ for so long.

The dim coals in his eyes awoke to their usual brighter burn as her approach roused him from whatever thoughts he was thinking in that vaguely skull-like head. He turned slightly to face her, and essayed a slightly stiff bow.

"Good morning, Iliana," the warforged burbled in his usual, enthusiastic tones. It was a little as if every word he said was a separate wonderful surprise to him. "Is there anything you wish to be immolated?"

Trebuchet meant it as a polite question, along the lines of, "What can I do for you?" He just had a narrow view of his own abilities, and that was reflected in his phrasing. 

Iliana handed him the note, knowing better than to give the gregarious warforged a conversational opening. "Just read this," she advised him, and quickly left. She had many errands left to do today.

Trebuchet fumbled at the delicate paper for a moment with his three-fingered hands, then managed a small rip that he pulled the envelope apart from. He clacked his jaw thoughtfully, the equivalent of raising an eyebrow. "Interesting."

--

His arrival to the headmaster's office is at 1pm sharp, and predicted by the heavy 'whr-clomp' of his footsteps. He enters, and pauses for a moment on seeing who's already there. 

"Am I late?"  he asks conscientiously. "If so, I apologize."

With that, Trebuchet takes a seat near the front and awaits further instruction.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "Oh hell, you should of told me that you got that letter!" He suddenly winces when he realizes he shouted in front of the headmaster. "Excuse me..." he says then takes a seat quietly, while still displaying confusion towards Kaelen with the use of his shoulders and hands.




Kaelan tenses up a moment as the door to the office opens, but it is only Charles.  "I was hoping you'd be here as well.  Sorry I was being so quiet at lunch, I was thinking about what this could be about.  I take it your silence was because of your apprehension as well?"



> It is, perhaps, to Darrick's credit that he maintains his smile upon seeing Kaelen. Well, this mission just became a little more dangerous, he thinks with a sigh.




_Great, Kaelan thought, looks like we won't be doing much sneaking in this mission.  Kaelan sensed some unease from the Knight, but he won't let it get in the way of the mission, whatever it is.  Although their fighting styles were very different, Kaelan respected Darricks skill on his mount, it was worthy of some of the lesser Valenar warriors Kaelan had seen in his villiage in Valenar._



> "Catherine Valeska, reporting as ordered!




The pretty young female entered next.  _So stiff and orderly, I hope her rigidness, won't interfere in this._



> His arrival to the headmaster's office is at 1pm sharp, and predicted by the heavy 'whr-clomp' of his footsteps. He enters, and pauses for a moment on seeing who's already there.




Kaelan heard the unmistakeable footsteps of a warforged coming towards the office.  When the skull faced warforged entered, couldn't help but smile.  He had seen this particular warforged on the Evocation field, just standing motionless.  Somtimes he found himself there, watching from a distance at the destruction that they could muster.  One of the most amazing instances of teamwork he saw was when an instructor was showing the casters one way of breaking a calvary charge.  An illusion of calvary was shown charging at the group of mages, then a line of flaming spheres appeared from nowwhere, breaking the charging group and burning several of them.

As the others enter, Kaelan takes a glance at the maps and papers that the Headmaster is intent on examining, perhaps they will grant some clue to what this is about.

Spot check of 11


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

_From his vantage point Kaelan is able to make out a map of a Q'Barran settlement to the east of the Academy. He also catches a glimpse of what appears to be a bulletin about increased Lizardfolk activity in the region._

Suddenly, Headmaster Goludov looks up from his work and eyes each student in turn. "Good, we're almost ready to get started. There will be one more joining you. Please, make yourselves comfortable, I'll be asking a favor of all of you." The headmaster smiles and returns to his papers, shuffling things about in to some semblance of order.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 13, 2007)

_The sun is odd today_. Sepoto thought this as he stared into the blisteringly cobalt blue sky above the Academy from his perch atop the banyan tree. _The wind, as well_. It was subtle, like the sense of someone watching, or taking interest from within that great golden orb. There was a murmur in the air that made his fur stand on end. A mischievous susurrus he had not felt in some time. _I'Katra_ was calling him. It was at long last time to wander again. The Traveler in the Trees was whispering to him.

He scented Iliana's approach before he even saw her at the base of the tree.

_Mmmmm... _ the faintest scent of vanilla always seemed to precede her, a smell Sepoto liked very much. It did not seem to match her nature, though. Iliana was...well, Othos would say that she was 'curt'. She did not seem to have much patience for Sepoto, but that was fine. Sepoto _did_ like the smell of vanilla...like hibiscus...or mango...sometimes the nice smells made up for a human's impatience with him.

The shifter was jolted out of his reverie by the loud _'thwack'_ as the puny figure thirty feet below abruptly tacked a small envelope to the base of the tree with a single perfunctory swing of a small hammer. He turned away from the sky and glanced down, smiling a genuine and toothy grin to Iliana, who glanced up and rolled her eyes ever so slightly.

"Sepoto, important message from the headmaster", curtly.

The _chakit_ shifter cocked his slightly simian head to one side, and nodded, the ridiculous rictus of his smile never leaving his face.

As Iliana shrugged and began to plod away, Sepoto reached into the haversack he carried, pulling forth a luscious, perfectly ripe orange.

"Iliana, orange!", he tossed it from the tree and watched as Iliana deftly spun on one heel, raised her hand, and caught it. _Ha-hoo, not all humans were clumsy it seemed_.

The headmaster's messenger, clutching her prize, merely caught sight of Sepoto's smile, and returned it almost reflexively. When she realized what she was doing, she donned a mask of seriousness, and pointed at the message nailed to the tree.

"You should read it...and soon...I've spent most of the afternoon looking for you, and you most certainly do not want to be late!"

As Iliana and the pleasant aroma of vanilla faded from his twitching nostrils, the shifter bounded down the vines and branches beneath him. As he dropped lithely from the lowest branch he swiped the message off the trunk with one hand. In a moment it was open, the thin rice paper beneath saturated with mango juice from the shifter's hands.

"I see then. The first step." Sepoto looked back to the sun in the sky, and feeling the wind tugging on his nettle-filled fur, his eyes narrowed slightly in thought. He thought to ask a question of the spirit of _I'katra_ in the sky, the faint voice only he seemed to hear, but then thought better of it. It was often better to be surprised.

It was late, he had better hurry.

_Interior of Headmaster Goludov's Office:  _

Bounding into the office, Sepoto realized almost immediately that he was tardy. The glares he received from some of the occupants, most notably Headmaster Goludov himself only confirmed this. It seemed everyone was already here. As he looked around, from one to the next, he smiled in spite of himself. His morning had been a busy one. 

The scurrying of a chameleon led him to where Kaelan had loitered in the shade of the Commons, eating his breakfast. Then, the faintest scent of blood had found the shifter watching an earnest Charles through his dormitory window. From there, Sepoto had followed the martial clang of lance striking armor, and found Darrick intently grooming his horse. The barest wiff of oleander had brought him to Catherine, meticulously packaging bandages at the infirmary. She smelled nice as well, he thought, much better than the smoldering scent of burnt cycads that led him to the warforged, Trebuchet. Sepoto had watched the impossibly still metal man as long as he could and then given up, returning to the banyan tree where Iliana found him. In a way, he now understood why _I'katra_ had led him about like a fool-monkey all day. The journey would begin soon.

"Sorry, is Sepoto, for being late."

[sblock] Sorry for the delay, consider this a double post to make up for my own tardiness. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 13, 2007)

Headmaster Goludov looked at the clock on the wall with disdain, it was nearly a quarter past one. The shifter was late, but this was to be expected. He pursed his lips together as the door was flung open and the young shifter bounded inside.

"I am pleased you decided to join us, Sepoto."

Once everyone had entered the office, the Headmaster got to his feet. “I’m sure you all have many questions, but please save them until the end.” He walked to the front of the desk and looked at each student in turn.

"Some of you have been on missions for the school before, some of you have not. Regardless, this mission is unlike the others that I have sent students on. This mission is an, ah, unofficial one. You see, there are some odd reports coming out of the Havenwood Settlement, and we need to know what is really going on. 

There are reports of increased activity among the Deep Mist Lizardfolk tribe. These reports are concerning because we have never had problems with this tribe before. And, of course, we have no official reports, just the concerns of the folks in this settlement.”

The Headmaster leaned against his desk and looked to the students again. “I know some of you have had dealings with various tribes of the Lizardfolk before. That’s part of why you’re here. We need to know what exactly is going on, and why. And we need to find out quickly and efficiently. I can’t send a whole platoon for no reason.

I assume you all are familiar with each other. I hope you can all trust each other. Now, before I go further, I need to know that I can count on you all. If any of you are unsure, there’s the door. I don’t care where you go, but I don’t need to send you out there to get killed. Will you all accept this mission?”


No problem, Rookseye. I'm glad you made it today.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 13, 2007)

Kaelan's eyes darts over the members of this group, sizing them all up as individuals.  With a determined look in his eyes, he gives Headmaster Goludov a firm nod.  "I'm in."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 13, 2007)

Goludov nodded to Kaelan, and grabbed a thick tablet from the desk. He scribbled something on it and looked expectedly to the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2007)

Trebuchet salutes smartly, making only the faintest of clangs as his hand connects with his forehead.

"I am honored to accept this mission, sir. It should provide ample opportunity to field test my newer functions!"


----------



## Pebele (Feb 13, 2007)

Goludov smiles a bit to the enthusiastic Warforged. "Thank you, Trebuchet."

Again he scribbles on the tablet and waits.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 13, 2007)

"Sir, Headmaster Goludov, sir, the whispers of _I'Katra_ have called me here as much as your missive, my home is the academy, and my choice is to accept this task..."

Sepoto glances at each of his fellow students, wondering what part each of them will play in the coming journey. It does not even cross his mind that one of them might decline.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 13, 2007)

The Headmaster raises a bushy eyebrow at Sepoto's words, but he dutifully makes a mark on the tablet.

"Very good."


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 13, 2007)

"An honor, sir,"  Darrick says smoothly, again keeping his grin from surfacing.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 13, 2007)

"You can definitely count me in, I've been waiting for this chance for years sir! I won't let you down."

Catherine leans back and starts thinking about the information at hand. _So let's see, we've got Kaelan the moody changeling. He's amazing with that blade of his though, but I hope his feelings about the lizardfolk don't get in the way of investigating this incident. I swear I'll get him to open up one day. 

Who else....Charles and Sepoto. They must have been selected for their stealth skills. I've heard they are both really good at what they do. If only Sepoto wore something more than that damnable loincloth though. I guess Kaelan falls in the stealth category as well. 

They must have picked Trebuchet as our fire support. He's a little off, even for a warforged, but what's not to like? His magic will be a tremendous asset.

So that leaves Darrick and myself. We're both excellent commanders in our training excercises, but how will it translate to real combat? He's better in combat than I am, so it makes sense he's here. I still owe him for that last mounted combat lesson. Where does that leave me? They must need my healing and linguistic talents. Whatever, we were all chosen for a reason._


----------



## Pebele (Feb 13, 2007)

Goludov nods to Darrick and Catherine in turn, then makes more marks on the tablet.

"Very good."

With that his eyes fall to Charles. He is, apparently, unwilling to say anything at all until everyone has committed themselves to the task.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 14, 2007)

In the interest of keeping this moving, I'm going to assume that Charles also gave his consent. Onward!

Once everyone had agreed to take part in the mission, Headmaster Goludov straightened and cleared his throat.

“I expected no less of all of you. I will be honest, the six of you were hand-picked for this assignment. Don’t let it go to your heads; but you are all very talented and we need more students like you.”

He moved back behind the desk and shuffled through one of his hastily arranged stacks of papers. He removed a map and what appeared to be a letter from the stack before looking back up to the group.

“This is a map of the area we need you to scout out. It is not entirely up to date, the Havenwood Settlement is one of the newer settlements in the area, as I’m sure you all are familiar with. We were going to send a survey team up to take a look at the new borders in a few weeks time. At any rate, we’ve received several messages over the past week from villagers. They are all the same, claiming that the village is being raided, items stolen, animals missing.

No one has been harmed, not that we know of. The reports claim that there have been more sightings of Deep Mist lizardfolk in the area. But no claims of attacks. It’s perplexing, if the lizards wanted war, why don’t they just make it?”

Goludov’s voice trailed off and he wiped his brow with one hand.

“At any rate, what I need for you to do is go to the settlement and find out what’s going on. You should be welcomed by the villagers, they're expecting some sort of aid. If you can, put a stop to it. If you can’t, just get back here and I will take over. As I said, we can’t send a whole platoon off traipsing through the jungle with no idea what they’re doing.

That’s the situation. Is there any further information you need from me? And who will take the map?”

He held out the map in one hand, and looked to each student in turn.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 14, 2007)

"I...," Darrick begins, tentatively, and then pauses for a heartbeat.  "I,"  he continues, confidently this time, "Would suggest either Charles or Sepoto take charge of the map.  Sepoto, I believe that you have the most...ah, experience with the lizard-folk, yes?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

"I was going to suggest you take it Derrick," Kaelan begins, "you seem a capable leader.  I know how to find my way back if I get seperated.  I assume Charles can do the same.  Who else can get along in the wilds, besides us?"

"Headmaster, what do you know of this particular lizardfolk tribe?  Have they been on general good terms with the people of Havenwood, before these incidents?  How many lizardfolk are capable of combat if it comes to that?


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 14, 2007)

"I'm not sure, I think I'd also be more comfortable with Charles or Kaelan carrying it. If it comes down to it, at least we can count on either of you to navigate us through the jungle. Regardless of whomever holds it however, let's get back to the matter at hand. Since Kaelan is asking about the lizardfolk, I'd like to ask about the settlers. Have there been any incidents with them previously? How long as the settlement been in place? Were there any new developments in the area?"


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 14, 2007)

"Sepoto knows the jungle well and the ways of the lizardfolk are familiar to me. Just so, perhaps the leader of this journey should carry the wayfinding papers. I will be of truth, it is of little use to me. Goodfolk of Newthrone such as you may need the wayfinding papers to find their way through the rain forest, but to Sepoto and his senses, the eyes, the nose, and ears suffice." 

Sepoto glances pointedly at Charles before continuing,

"I know Charles to be a collector of the wayfinding papers, and more familiar with them than I. His jungle-lore is esteemed by me as well. Perhaps he should take them?"

The shifter scratches at his armpit nervously, shifting from foot to foot, obviously uncomfortable in this setting. He feels the eyes of Darrick and Catherine upon him and shrugs self-consciously when he recalls that some among the Newthrone-folk prefer to be the sole 'tellers-of-what-to-do' and 'where-to-go' for their tribes in such endeavors.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 14, 2007)

Goludov places the map on the edge of the desk and takes his spot in his chair. He clasps his hands together and closes his eyes, mulling over Kaelan and Catherine's questions.

"We don't know much about the Deep Mist tribe, because we haven't had much contact with them before. I know they are poison dusk, and I also know that their village near Havenwood is rather small. I can't give you exact numbers, because, like I said, they've kept to themselves till now."

He opens his eyes and looked to Catherine. "The folks who started the Havenwood settlement are farmers. They're real 'live off the land' types. Some folks don't like the way they look after their own, if you know what I mean. They aren't city-folk, they don't see authority the same way as city-folk do. But they're good people. They look after themselves and they don't scare easy."  

Goludov flipped open a ledger and glanced at a few pages before answering the other questions. "The settlement has been around for a little under a year. The area was cleared over a year ago, and then building started. It was pretty easy going, as far as we know.

The only other information we have is that there was some talk about some expedition going through the area a few months back. But we don't have any records or information on it, so it may well have just been rumors."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]  Here is a knowledge(nature) check if it applies to poison dusk lizardfolk:  Knowledge(Nature):  Poisondusk lizardfolk; 1d20+4=23 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2007)

"Have there been any expeditions to this village since the attacks started?" Trebuchet burbles pleasantly. "Or is there anyone here currently who came to us from the village since the attacks started? Surely the news of the raids was brought here by someone. I believe an eyewitness would be useful to question."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 14, 2007)

For Kaelan:[sblock]
A poison dusk lizardfolk is between 3 to 4 feet in height, weighing 42–52 pounds. Its tail is 2 to 3 feet long, and its scales shift color with its mood. The poison dusk are so called because they favor poisons. They are stealthy and prefer not to fight head on, instead laying traps or poisoning water supplies.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 14, 2007)

Goludov looks to Trebuchet and nods. "In fact, yes, the latest report was brought to us by Sentinel, one of the children's caretakers at the orphanage. He had gone to Havenwood at the request of a..." He looked down at one of the papers on his desk before continuing.

"A Miss Gilda Cooper. She had asked the orphanage to take in some of the settlement's children, but said they were unable to make the trip here. Sentinel and a few other Warforged made the trip to escort a group of 3 children back here.

When the group arrived, they were told about the raids and asked to please keep the children safe."

Goludov looked back to the group and folded his hands. "Sentinel has been with the school for a very long time, I have the utmost faith in his truthfulness and his abilities. He informed me of the situation, but said that the group saw no evidence of lizardfolk on their trip to Havenwood nor on their trip back. You can find him in the orphanage if you wish to speak to him further.

Is there anything else you need answered?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

Once again Kaelan addresses the Headmaster.  "How many days travel is it to Havenwood?"

Then looking at his companions he says, "We should talk to Sentinel, find out what else he knows, and then leave as soon as possible.  If we are lucky, when we get to Havenwood, I'll be able to find some tracks that the culprits left.  We can then track them down if we need to."  With this final sentence, Kaelan emphasizes his point by slamming his fist into his palm.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 14, 2007)

"We'll need supplies," Darrick says, thoughtfully, picking up the map.  "How far a journey is Havenwood?  And is there a road, or will we need to blaze a trail?"


----------



## Pebele (Feb 14, 2007)

Goludov clapped his hands together. "Very good. As I mentioned Sentinel can be found tending the children in the orphanage. I'm sure he would be happy to provide you with whatever information he is able.

Of course you know that the Infirmary will be happy to supply you with healing items, I've already instructed them that each of you is to receive one vial of antitoxin and one vial of light healing. If there is anything else you need, the infirmary will gladly sell it to you."

He checked some notes and looked at the map he still had in front of him.

"There is a trail to Havenwood, it is about five day's travel away. Sentinel should be able to tell you if there is anything that would impede your journey on the trail."

Each student will be given a vial of general antitoxin and a potion of cure light wounds. Trebuchet will get a potion of repair light damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

> Of course you know that the Infirmary will be happy to supply you with healing items, I've already instructed them that each of you is to receive one vial of antitoxin and one vial of light healing.




"Good, antitoxin will come in handy, Poisondusk lizardfolk are known for their poisons and the traps they set.  Speaking of healing, Catherine, are you the only capable healer among us?  I have a wand I can use on those that are hurt, if we need to."


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 14, 2007)

Pushing back his chair, Darrick rises to his feet and bows once more to the headmaster.  "We should," he says in formal tones, "Be about our various preparations for the journey.  Including speaking with Sentinel."

"I shall, in fact, do so forthwith.  As should we all, I think."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 14, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Good, antitoxin will come in handy, Poisondusk lizardfolk are known for their poisons and the traps they set.  Speaking of healing, Catherine, are you the only capable healer among us?  I have a wand I can use on those that are hurt, if we need to."




"To the best of my knowledge, I am our only healer. Unless of course, some of you have been visiting the infirmary just for the company. With that said, Catherine gets up from her chair and heads to the door. "I think I'll go talk with Sentinel before gathering my gear. It'll give me a chance to say goodbye to all the children anyways. And with that, Catherine heads out of the office towards the orphanage.

_I wonder how many times students come to say goodbye to Sentinel when they leave on assignments? I wonder what he thinks of the ones that don't return?_


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 15, 2007)

Sepoto nods to the headmaster once more, a gesture that seems as much a request for confirmation that all of this was really happening to him as a respectful goodbye, and then follows Catherine outside. 

As he passes from the office into the bright mid-afternoon sun, he checks the belt pouch cinched above his waist, scrutinizing it to make certain that all he needs is within. The venoms were there, as he thought. It was good to have these, especially against the poison dusk. Othos would call it 'fighting fire with fire'. As much as the pygmy lizardmen liked their toxins, it had made them no less vulnerable to their effects.

"I will join you Catherine, perhaps the children would like some fruit!"


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 15, 2007)

(Sorry I've been out, I posted more information in the OoC thread. Anyway, I'm going to go back and edit this post and have it keep Charles up to date... might take a bit )




> "I was hoping you'd be here as well. Sorry I was being so quiet at lunch, I was thinking about what this could be about. I take it your silence was because of your apprehension as well?"




I guess I can't blame you. Yeah, I kind of was afraid to tell you.


As everyone enters Charles greets them with a wave and a half-faked smile. When Sepoto enters, Charles sticks his tongue out in a playful manner. Inside however, Charles thought with annoyance, _He's smelling me isn't he? I bet he's smelling me..._




> There are reports of increased activity among the Deep Mist Lizardfolk tribe. These reports are concerning because we have never had problems with this tribe before. And, of course, we have no official reports, just the concerns of the folks in this settlement.”
> 
> There are reports of increased activity among the Deep Mist Lizardfolk tribe. These reports are concerning because we have never had problems with this tribe before. And, of course, we have no official reports, just the concerns of the folks in this settlement.”




Charles examines the room around him while old Goludov speaks. _Deep Mist... they usually are not much of a problem. However, they get pushed around a lot by the Blackscales. Sure, he's says reconnaissance, but if the Blackscales are involved, there will be no one left to report anything._




> “I know some of you have had dealings with various tribes of the Lizardfolk before. That’s part of why you’re here. We need to know what exactly is going on, and why. And we need to find out quickly and efficiently. I can’t send a whole platoon for no reason.
> 
> I assume you all are familiar with each other. I hope you can all trust each other. Now, before I go further, I need to know that I can count on you all. If any of you are unsure, there’s the door. I don’t care where you go, but I don’t need to send you out there to get killed. Will you all accept this mission?”




Charles winces at the mention of his past. _If I don't say something now, I'll regret it... I didn't say anything last time. I will have to tell them all to turn down the mission. This might be out of our league. Some stupid common folk worried about shrimps like Deep Mist are not worth dying for._ Charles takes a deep breath and speaks: I'm sorry, b-



> "I'm in."




Charles looks shocked at Kaelen. _Is he nuts? He of all people should-_



> "I am honored to accept this mission, sir. It should provide ample opportunity to field test my newer functions!"






> "Sir, Headmaster Goludov, sir, the whispers of I'Katra have called me here as much as your missive, my home is the academy, and my choice is to accept this task..."




Charles bits his lip slightly, completely infuriated, _Idiots! Kaelen has gone crazy, I think I saw him hit his head on something less than a week ago.. what are these guys' excuses?!_



> "An honor, sir,"




_An honor?!_



> "You can definitely count me in, I've been waiting for this chance for years sir! I won't let you down."




_Real cute. We'll see who's "down" after we see those Blackscales..._

Charles drops his head. _That's five of them. Just me now. Like usual. What happens now? I say yes... we go out there. Punch some Deep Mist, spot some Blackscales, and... build our own graves? If I say no... what? I get dismissed and they all die anyway? Damn the gods, damn them._ Charles feels the room staring in anticipation. _I hope I get killed in my sleep... I don't want to feel regret again._

"This is funny you know? Ha-ha kind of funny. I hope this goes better than I think it will. I trust Kaelen's instincts. I'm in, as well.


For the rest of the conversation, Charles is a little spaced out. He is battling strong feelings.  _I'm an idiot!._ / _This could be different, I'm stronger now, so are they... we could beat them?_ / _What am I saying? I've seen mentors die in front of my eyes_ / _We are soldiers... am I to expect that I would never face them again? That's stupid thinking._ / _They might not even show up._ / _What something worse does..._ / _Man, if Brick saw me like this... he would kick my ass._

He nods his head anytime he is mentioned and tries to pass off as if he is actively listening. 



> "I... I would suggest either Charles or Sepoto take charge of the map. Sepoto, I believe that you have the most...ah, experience with the lizard-folk, yes?"




Hmm, if I can memorize the map I won't always need it.



> I know how to find my way back if I get seperated. I assume Charles can do the same.




Charles nods peacefully.



> "I know Charles to be a collector of the wayfinding papers, and more familiar with them than I. His jungle-lore is esteemed by me as well. Perhaps he should take them?"




If you insist, I'll take it. It might be best if I don't carry it while I'm alone however

Charles finally snaps out of it with the mention of fruit. _I should be dead anyway. These guys are doomed anyway. Nothing changes no matter what I say. Let the fates play their hand._

I have a good amount of potions in my possession. I'm not sure how long it'll last me, but I intend on not getting hit. I think I have a better chance of poisoning myself. And about that map, maybe someone can get us a copy? Magically or otherwise


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

Goludov locks eyes with Charles for a moment. "I have a second map, but I truly hope the six of you are just anxious right now, that this is not an indication of how this mission will go."

He turns away and pulls another map out of his stack of papers. "I trust you will be able to find your way. Now, if there were no other questions, you should get going. I would like for you to leave at first light tomorrow."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I'm going to gather my things, I'll meet everybody outside tomorrow at dawn."  Now that everyone has spoken their minds, Kaelan takes one last glance out the window, before exiting.  At the door he stops and turns turns his gaze on the Headmaster.  "Thank you," he says, the emotion of his voice is very different than the words that emerged.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

If Goludov noticed the discrepancy in Kaelan's voice, he made no effort to show it. Instead he folded his hands on the desk and nodded as the group made their exit.

"Good luck. Make us proud. Protect each other."

With that, he looked back down at his desk and opened a rather thick book.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Charles is the last to leave. He stops at the door and looks back while Goluduv is browsing the book.

If I don't come back in time to see Brick on his next visit, tell him I said thanks. Charles shuts the door gently before he could get an answer. He heads for his living quarters to prepare unless he is stopped.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 15, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> "I will join you Catherine, perhaps the children would like some fruit!"




Catherine nods her assent. "That's fine with me, but try not to scare them this time, ok? Some of those kids had nightmares for a week. As Catherine heads towards the orphanage, she smiles to herself. Enjoying both the warmth of the sun (and by extension, Dol Arrah's embrace) and the pride that she had been selected as one of the academy's representatives for the Havenwood mission. 

_I wonder how many of the others have been on previous missions? I know Kaelan has, and I think Charles might have been on one. I'm sure I'm not the only first timer here._


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 15, 2007)

Jogging a little to catch up with Catherine, Darrick quickly falls into step with her.  "This should be interesting, eh?  Finally a bit of action, a chance to prove ourselves."

He pauses, a little awkwardly.  "I've...ah...a suspicion that force of arms may not be the best way to prevail in this mission.  I'm not certain why that is, but nevertheless...."

After another pause, and a unconfrotable clearing of his throat, Darrick continues in a somewhat lower voice, "I'm must confess that, if I am correct in this, that this will not...ah...play to my strengths, if you understand me.  I'm trained to hit things until they stop being a problem.  You, on the other hand...."

He trails off.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 15, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Jogging a little to catch up with Catherine, Darrick quickly falls into step with her.  "This should be interesting, eh?  Finally a bit of action, a chance to prove ourselves."
> 
> He pauses, a little awkwardly.  "I've...ah...a suspicion that force of arms may not be the best way to prevail in this mission.  I'm not certain why that is, but nevertheless...."
> 
> ...




Catherine pauses for a second, before looking over at Darrick. "Darrick, you don't give yourself enough credit. You are a fine diplomat and strategist. I agree with your sentiments, I also believe force of arms alone will not solve the issue at hand. I will admit though, if it does come down to combat, I'll trust your lead." Catherine pauses to laugh for a few seconds. "After all, how many times have you beaten me in sparring? I've lost count. I'm combat trained, but I'm not a warrior."  

Catherine resumes her pace towards the orphanage. With apparent confidence in her voice, but less so on her face she says "After all, I'm likely here to serve as the diplomat and translator, in addition to serving as our healer. Just remember, none of us can handle this task alone. I'll need your help to try and work something out between the settlers and lizardfolk. Two voices preaching peace are far better than one, wouldn't you agree? Who better than those bound by codes of honor to bring peace to these people?


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Catherine resumes her pace towards the orphanage. With apparent confidence in her voice, but less so on her face she says "After all, I'm likely here to serve as the diplomat and translator, in addition to serving as our healer. Just remember, none of us can handle this task alone. I'll need your help to try and work something out between the settlers and lizardfolk. Two voices preaching peace are far better than one, wouldn't you agree? Who better than those bound by codes of honor to bring peace to these people?




"True enough,"  Darrick agrees, sounding rather more cheerful than before.  "'Words before blades', as Silavaen wrote, 'But the wise man prepares for both.'"

"And I'm sure,"  he adds heartily, throwing a glance at Sepoto, "That the others will agree, yes?"


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 15, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "And I'm sure,"  he adds heartily, throwing a glance at Sepoto, "That the others will agree, yes?"




Catherine thinks on that for a moment. "I hope so. I've heard about Kaelan's and Charles's encounters with the lizardfolk before. I just hope they can keep their tempers in check.

Loking over to Sepoto, I'd uh, appreciate if you kept this conversation between the three of us quiet. Please?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2007)

Kaelan was in the bunk area going through the chest at the foot of his bed, stuffing some of its contents into a backpack.  _Oils to better see and hear, check.  Extra alchemical capsules, check.  Auran masks, check.  Alchemist fire, rations, waterskin, and sunrods, check.  Where is my wand?  We'll need that if things get ugly._ 

Kaelan digs through his trunk, looking under some extra clothes.  _Nothing.  Maybe I put it with my weapons..._  Kaelan looks under the bed for his weapons, which he wraps in his bedroll.  _There it is.  I don't remember putting it here, oh well, no harm done.  I hope I get to use this_, he thinks as he hefts his double scimitar, _too much time lifting a mop and broom, I hope I'm not too out of practice.  

The situation at Havenwood is strange, it is not like the poisondusk to act the way they have.  Maybe they are not behind it at all, maybe the people at Havenwood have just found somebody easy to blame.  Or maybe they are being organized by a bigger threat, though what that could be, I'm not sure.  I think I'll find Argent and work on my bladework, just in case._  Kaelan smiles.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 15, 2007)

> "That's fine with me, but try not to scare them this time, ok? Some of those kids had nightmares for a week."




Sepoto considers what Catherine says for a moment before responding, a look of puzzlement coming across his features.

"Perhaps then the fruit I gave them last time was too ripe, Catherine. I guess there will be no fruit-gift this time, merely more rides upon my back in the roof rafters..."



> "And I'm sure,"  he adds heartily, throwing a glance at Sepoto, "That the others will agree, yes?"




"Forgive Sepoto, I will be returning of the moment..."

After hearing Darrick's comment and seeing Charles head in the other direction, the shifter suddenly turns on his heel to chase after his friend. He doesn't even here Catherine's polite remonstration.

The _chakit_ shifter slows just behind the scout, taking a moment to scratch the burnt-orange fur on his naked chest a before looking over to the distracted-looking Charles. When he speaks to the scout his voice is low and conspirational, almost comically so, his _soto voce_ easily overheard by the others to Charles' chagrin.

"Friend-Charles, something troubles you. Your scent is like...well, it is like the smell of caged jaguar. A caged jaguar put into foul humor because it is raining and his cage has no roof."

Sepoto puts a long gangly arm reasuringly around the scout, a broad grin crossing his face.

"Think, soon, we will be in the jungle again, helping those in need, upon a great adventure! Why does this not make you as happy as I?"

He then drops his voice even lower, so that only Charles can now hear him, though they have traveled far enough away by now to be inaudible to Catherine and Darrick. While doing this he rummages around in his fruit pouch.

"_I'Katra_ has spoken to me again Charles. We walk his chosen path! Fear not, he protects those that would do his will..." 

Concluding with a flourish, Sepoto hands Charles his prize with a smile. A lemon.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

For lack of anything else to do...the warforged was largely self-contained, with most of his worldly possessions on his person or in one of his belt pouches...Trebuchet follows the largest concentration of students. While the whispered counsel of Catherine and Derrick is of interest to him, he has learned that lowered voices is a signal of desired privacy, and he accepts that.

Sepoto's words are clearly audible however, though appear directed towards Charles. Still, a term catches Trebuchet's attention, and he shifts to a jog to catch up to the vaguely bestial humanoid.

"Sepoto. You have often referred to 'I'Katra' in context as a mystical guiding force. I have not been able to find references to this term yet in the books of religious lore I have consulted. What is I'Katra?"


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

Classes were winding down for the day as the students left the Headmaster's office. Most of the other students were heading off for various recreational activities, so the bunks were mostly clear.

The campus was littered with groups of students and instructors. It appears that some sort of skirmish was being set up and the younger students were watching as the older students engaged in mock combat. 

Everywhere there were sounds of children laughing and playing.

The group headed for the orphanage had to maneuver around the play area before they got there. The children could see them coming, and instantly began shouting for attention. It seemed Catherine was especially loved here, though Sepoto had a wide following as well.

The children didn't dare to leave the fenced play area, so there was still time for the "grownups" to finish their conversations before meeting their adoring fans.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

While Kaelan was organizing his things, someone cleared their throat behind him.

It would come as no surprise that it was Argent, who stood just inside the bunk area.

"Preparing for another mission, I presume." There was a very slight smile on Argent's face.

"I gave Goludov your name, I'm sure you're not happy about it. But you need this. I know you do."


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 15, 2007)

Hearing the warforged behind he and Charles, Sepoto turns abruptly, handing off the giant lemon to the morose scout and reaching in to his pouch for a gift to the warforged. He pulls out a slightly dented mango, stares at it, and then offers it to the hulking metal man with a look of curious tredpidation and puzzlement.

"Err...would you like a mango, Trenchbucket?"

Sepoto was curious about the name. He surmised the 'trench' referred to his role in battle, but the bucket part was more perplexing. Perhaps it had to do with the metal man's head.

"_I'Katra_ is the Voice in the Trees, the Thunder in the Mountain, the Wanderer of the Earth. He is, well, he is...err..._I'Katra_..."

Sepoto smiles, impressed with his short lecture, unaware of how the warforged took his words, as he gave off no tell-tale scent beyond a continuous odor of sun-warmed metal.

The shifter looks past Trebuchet's huge form to see Catherine and Darrick receding in the distance, and behind him to see that Charles has walked a little further away as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

Trebuchet peers at the fruit in his three-fingered hand curiously, then looks back at Sepoto.

"My apology. I am unfamiliar with your greeting ritual. I lack fruit to offer in return."

"Also, I am not sure I understand; some of your terms seem mutually exclusive. Trees, for example, lack voices. Similarly, it is not mountains that thunder, it is lightning. The term 'wanderer of the earth' is similar to some names for the entity called 'The Traveller.' Is the I'Katra another name for The Traveller, of the Dark Six?"


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 16, 2007)

Sepoto pauses, his wide eyes squinting in a rough approximation of human being pedantic, and instead only manages to cross his eyes slightly...

"Oho, Trenchbucket, yes, my master, Othos has called _I'Katra_ the Traveller, you are understanding then. _I'Katra_ is not twonames or even threenames, but many names to many tribes. I know of no six names that are dark, but instead many names that are dark, and many that are light. He is the Trickster too, The Teacher, and the Laugher in the Lonely Places. He may even have a name among the metal-men, though I do not know of it. Do you see?"

"That reminds me though, my friend Charles is in need of the 'good-down-deep-from-the-belly laugh', although I would like to see the children, I am thinking he needs cheering from us. Will you come with me?"

As Sepoto awaits the answer, he looks at the mango, still clutched in Trebuchet's massive grip.

"You need not give Sepoto fruit as well, it is a _gift_, a gift of friendship. Um...it is food, food for eating, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

"Ah, I see. Thank you, Sepoto for the gift...although I do not eat, I shall always place it highly among my possessions. Until it decomposes, of course. I must then treat it as a health hazard to those around me." He bobs his head in a stiff little bow.

Trebuchet's head then swivels to follow Charles' progress. "I will go with you to express solidarity, if you think it will help. However, while humans do seem to find my comments at times humorous, I have yet to determine how to tell what criteria they use to make that judgement. I think I would not be much use in giving Charles a..." he paused, then recited, "good-down-deep-from-the-belly laugh' unless it was by accident."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Catherine and Darrick continued walking until they were outside the fenced play area of the orphanage. The children were all trying to catch Catherine's attention, and some were voicing dismay that Sepoto had not come with her.

Before the scene could get too out of control, a Warforged approached. The children all quieted down and went back to their playing.

"We were not expecting to have visitors today. Is there something you require of the children?" The Warforged called Guardian looked between Catherine and Darrick, his eyes glowing softly.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 16, 2007)

(OoC: Sorry for the late response, I'm still getting back into my old schedule, expect to see me at 100% tomorrow)



> "Friend-Charles, something troubles you. Your scent is like...well, it is like the smell of caged jaguar. A caged jaguar put into foul humor because it is raining and his cage has no roof."
> 
> Sepoto puts a long gangly arm reasuringly around the scout, a broad grin crossing his face.
> 
> "Think, soon, we will be in the jungle again, helping those in need, upon a great adventure! Why does this not make you as happy as I?"




Charles makes a faint smile. I appear sad to you? I'm happy, I assure you, I'm happy. This will be fun and teach us many things.



> He then drops his voice even lower, so that only Charles can now hear him, though they have traveled far enough away by now to be inaudible to Catherine and Darrick. While doing this he rummages around in his fruit pouch.
> 
> "I'Katra has spoken to me again Charles. We walk his chosen path! Fear not, he protects those that would do his will..."
> 
> Concluding with a flourish, Sepoto hands Charles his prize with a smile. A lemon.




Charles stares at Sepoto for a moment, with his face blank. He looks down and then chuckles. You are a nice guy, Sep. Maybe that's why I'm so worried, eh? Well, if I WAS worried... I'm not. Maybe what you smell is how sour this fruit is. He takes the lemon and begins to peel it.

When Trebuchet appears, he uses their conversation as an excuse to walk a little further and consume the fruit. He takes a bit and practically falls over while the Shifter and Warforged speak to each other. _By the bloody Six! How does he eat these things whole?!_ He hears their efforts of cheering him up.

Hey Sep and... uh... Tin-box, wanna' cheer me up? Let's play a game target practice. If I'm correct, you are a spell-slinger. Let's see you blast his lemon out of the sky! He waits a few seconds to let the Warforged get ready. Fire! with that word and a big grin, Charles chucks the lemon as far as he can in a direction Trebuchet could aim at with ease.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Catherine smiles warmly at Guardian, "Actually Darrick and I are looking for Sentinel. Have you seen him around? We need to ask about the the trip to Havenwood."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

On hearing Charles' words, Trebuchet perked up and replied, "More than happy to!"

As he threw the lemon, the warforged's eyes seemed to widen, and he tracked its movement with his head, even as he brought his left arm to bear.

"Charging electrical evocation, tier two." His fingers and thumb folded at right angles, exposing a small iris on his left palm. The iris opened, and an array of metal needles emerged, crackling with lightning up and down their lengths. A series of runes set into his left arm blazed with blue light.

"Charging complete. Please stand clear of firing area."

Trebuchet's left hand blazed with actinic blue light that poured into a roughly spheric area the size of an apple centered on the tip of the needle array. Then there was a barely noticible _pulse_ that seemed to ripple the grass, and rustle hair and loose clothes. The impulse of it launched the ball of lightning away from Trebuchet at incredible speed however, and it arced out towards where the lemon was already starting to fall back towards earth.

[sblock]Lemon's touch AC is presumably 14 for a Fine object, and Treb has +4 to hit. Shall I roll?  [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

The lemon abruptly ruptured with a strange "pop! fizz!" sound, then then pulp fell to the earth.

Nearby birds were rousted from their nests by the disturbance, and a cacophony of angry squawks filled the air.

ooc: I didn't think rolling was necessary. 

BRP2: No worries, as long as you get your once a day, that's fine. More is, of course, awesome. Good luck on getting back on schedule!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Guardian regarded Catherine and Darrick for another moment before speaking. "Sentinel is instructing the very small ones to rest. If you wait in the designated eating area, I will inform Sentinel that you are here."

With that, Guardian calls to another Warforged to watch over the children that are playing before moving in to the orphanage.

The second Warforged, Watcher, waves to Catherine and Darrick. "You are familiar with the designated eating area, yes? Sentinel will be done with the very small ones soon."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, that was awe-inspiring! Good job, Tin-Head


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

"Target destroyed," Trebuchet announced with unmistakable satisfaction.

He looked at Charles. "Was this successful in lifting your mood?"


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 16, 2007)

Sepoto sings:

"Oh, Ooobee-Doo! 
If I could be like you...
What I desire is metal-man's blue fire
To make my dream come true! 
Give me the secret, Trenchbucket
Clue me what to do
Give me the power of metal-man's blue fire
So I can roast lemons like you!"

[sblock] A gold piece to anyone who gets the reference. I hope it didn't sound _too_ hokey, I'm trying to keep with the 'comedic-cheering-Charles' vibe here... [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, I think I'm feeling a little better now. It's just that... out there, we will need to be careful. I'm sure you all heard the stories. Dangerous, dangerous things are out there. I hope if the worst of things comes, all of us come out of it alive.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

"We are also dangerous things, Charles," Trebuchet says heartily. "Have confidence in that."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Charles scratches his forehead for a second. He looks at Sepoto, then Trebuchet. Heh. I'm going to my quarters to get ready... See you guys again at the break of daylight. I'm looking forward to the mission Charles says with an honest smiles and begins to walk away. As he moves: And you are right. Sep's singing is quite dangerous.

_Maybe things will be different this time._


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

While Sepoto is singing his little ditty, a young half-elf girl approaches the group. Her blond hair is tied neatly into two braids, and her green eyes sparkle with mischief.

"Sepoto! Do you have a song for me today? If you don't, I won't give you this package that Mistress Garson sent to you!" Jasmine grinned and held out a neatly wrapped package teasingly. "Well, it's not really for _you_, exactly. It has all these names on it, but I only recognize yours." She pulled the package back. "Well?"

Mistress Garson, everyone knows, is the doctor in charge of the school's Infirmary.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

The cough startled Kaelan, Argent always had a tendency to show up when least expected.  "No, not really a mission, just an...assignment."Kaelan lifts his double scimitar to bear.  _There wasn't really anybody here right now.  Good._  He gave a quick salute with his double scimitar, and then swung a quick overhead slash at Argents forehead, followed by a cut aimed low at the shins.  Kaelan timed his breaths with the words that followed so not to throw off his rhythym.  "Thank you, I do need this, I been cooped up in this place too long, mopping and cleaning tables.  Battle calls in my veins, I can feel Kaelan's sprit pushing me on my way.  His Zaelshin Tu is out there and I intend to find it.  Glory is out there as well. It will be mine as I become the greatest Valenar warrior to ever walk Eberron!"  This last sentence was said with such force, that the words echoed off the walls, much like the ring of steel as they practiced.  Calmer now, in a quiet voice, "What do you think of my companions?  Those with stealth training I know well enough, but I am unsure of Charles' stability.  The warforged, seems way too cheerful all the time.  I've seen what he can do when training, and I'd hate to see what happens when he gets angry.  The knights?  What else can I say about them?  They walk like they've got a broomstick tied to their back.  They seem capable on the battlefield, but I'm uncertain whether our styles will mesh.  Catherine I have a weird feeling about, sometimes I catch her staring at me."Trying to catch his breath, Kaelan called for a halt.  Argent came at him even harder now, Kaelan was barely able to get his scimitar up in time to deflect the blow.  "The true Valenar warriors are always ready, and they never rest!"  Argent timed these last words with the ringing of steel against steel to emphasize his point.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Guardian regarded Catherine and Darrick for another moment before speaking. "Sentinel is instructing the very small ones to rest. If you wait in the designated eating area, I will inform Sentinel that you are here."
> 
> The second Warforged, Watcher, waves to Catherine and Darrick. "You are familiar with the designated eating area, yes? Sentinel will be done with the very small ones soon."




"That's fine, we'll wait over there. I'm sure that won't take long. I'll just straighten things up until he gets back."


Oops, I totally misunderstood what you meant.  I changed it to reflect that.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeoman: sorry if it wasn't clear. The children are being put down for a nap. the dining hall is empty.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Argent easily danced away from the majority of Kaelan's attacks, though a few came close to doing some possible damage to him. He spoke between attacks, a slight smile never leaving his face.

"I am pleased to note that mopping has not dulled your abilities. But do remember that you are not a true Valenar Warrior yet." With that, Argent made a wicked downward slash aimed directly at Kaelan't left shoulder, then jumped backwards.

"I think there is much you can learn from your companions. The Warforged is content to be himself, a lesson you must learn. Charles will be as stable as the group is united. The knights are rigid, yes, but their discipline and resolve is unmatched. Know them, and know yourself."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Darrick and Catherine had been in the dining hall for a few minutes when Sentinel appeared. He was obviously a much older model of Warforged, looking more like a machine than the newer models such as Trebuchet, and his 'skin' was starting to look dull and pockmarked with age.

Sentinel looked less than imposing, however, as today some of the children had decided that he should be wrapped in colorful ribbons. All of the students who had started out at the orphanage knew Sentinel, he had been at the orphanage pretty much since it's start, and he seemed to take great pride in his job as the head guardian of the children.

Sentinel approached the two quickly, raising one hand in greeting. "Guardian said you had questions. Please ask them, and I will answer. Also, it is good to see you both. The very small ones, sometimes it is difficult to speak to them."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Catherine looked Sentinel up and down before answering, laughing softly. "Aren't we looking cheerful today? Actually we were hoping you could tell us about your recent trip to the Havenwood settlement. You brought back three children due to the request, and apparent threat to the settlement, but your group reported no unusual activity on the Deep Mist's part. Was there anything out of the ordinary in the settlement to your knowledge?"


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Sentinel looked down at his form for a moment before speaking. "I am always cheerful, Catherine. If you are commenting on the ribbons, they make the very small ones laugh and smile. I prefer the ribbons to the drawings the small ones of your time did. Ribbons are much easier to remove."

Sentinel sat stiffly on a bench in the dining hall. "Yes, the trip to Havenwood. We brought three small ones back with us; one entered the Academy and the other two will enter in a few seasons, I am told.

The trip was very ordinary. The settlement appeared plain. Some of the old ones told us that Deep Mist was taking their food, their animals. But they had no proof. I do not understand how they can know someone is doing something, but not see it. I told them this, and they said I should just take the little ones and tell Headmaster Goludov.

So, I took the little ones. On the way back we encountered a few animals, probably drawn by the scent of the little ones. But no Deep Mist. 

I told Headmaster Goludov. And now I help the littles ones learn to like it here. Is there something else you need to know?"


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 16, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Sentinel approached the two quickly, raising one hand in greeting. "Guardian said you had questions. Please ask them, and I will answer. Also, it is good to see you both. The very small ones, sometimes it is difficult to speak to them."




"I can understand that," Darrick murmmurs.  He always feels vaguely uncomfortable around children, without really knowing why.



			
				Pebele said:
			
		

> "I told Headmaster Goludov. And now I help the littles ones learn to like it here. Is there something else you need to know?"



"You saw no signs of the lizard folk, then?" Darrick asks, curiously, "But did you, perhaps, notice whether there was...less wildlife than usual?  Or of a different sort?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2007)

Kaelan could only smile and nod.  His teacher was right, he was always right.  They continued to spar until sweat ran down Kaelan's face.  Argent was much more skilled, he seemed like he could do this all day.  "I am not a great Valenar warrior yet, but I will be.  Then perhaps, this won't be so easy for you,"  Kaelan jokes.  He continues more serious, "I think I will learn many things while on this assignment, mostly about myself.  Thank you for the training, I'll think I'll go find the others."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Catherine looks puzzled."Nothing at all? What is going on? One last question, if I may. What was the mood of the townsfolk?"


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Argent lowered his double scimitar and gave a slight bow in Kaelan's direction. "I look forward to the day you best me. Perhaps more than you do." He looked thoughtfully at Kaelan for a moment before smiling again.

"I wish you well on this assignment. But I know you do not need well-wishes, you need only the skills you and the others possess. As always."

Argent turned and walked out the door of the dormitory.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Trebuchet eyes the girl, then looks at Sepoto. He nudges the shifter.

"Are you thinking of a song?" he asks.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 16, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "You saw no signs of the lizard folk, then?" Darrick asks, curiously, "But did you, perhaps, notice whether there was...less wildlife than usual?  Or of a different sort?"




Sentinel raised a hand to his jaw, which was a habit he picked up from the humans he was around, it expressed that he was thinking. "I was focused on the little ones, but we did not run in to any wildlife on the way to Havenwood. Perhaps it was because we did not smell like food? There did seem to be more wildlife than usual on the way back, after we stayed in Havenwood for three days gathering the things for the little ones. Perhaps it was because the little ones smelled like food? Or perhaps not. Curious."



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> "Nothing at all? What is going on? One last question, if I may. What was the mood of the townsfolk?"




Sentinel turned his head to Catherine. "I do not know what is going on. Is that not what you will be finding out?

"The townsfolk were not smiling or laughing. They were like the little ones who first come here; quiet, no smiles. Sad, I believe it is called. I see big ones like this, when they leave their little ones here.

When I asked how they knew it was the Deep Mist stealing their food, their voices changed. They did not want to talk any longer. That is when we were told to gather the things for the little ones. Angry, perhaps. But I do not know for certain."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Catherine shakes her head. "The first is understandable, but the second...I've got no clue. We'll have to investigate more when we get to Havenwood. Anyways, I think I'm going to do a quick walkthrough of the kid's sleeping area before heading off to take care of all my preparations and studying. Despite the massive difference in height, Catherine still manages to kiss Sentinel on his "cheek". "Good night Sentinel, and I promise I'll be back after the mission, so take good care of the children ok? Good night to you as well Darrick, and I look forward to working together. On the same team for once." Catherine winks at Darrick before heading out.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 16, 2007)

Darrick rises, bowing to Catherine, and turns to Sentinel.

"My thanks, friend.  With luck, we'll have this sorted out quickly and simply.  A last question, though...have you had any dealing with the Deep Mist before?  Is there anything you can tell me about them, anything at all?  You never know what might prove useful, in a situation like this."


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 17, 2007)

Sepoto looks down at the precocious child, breaking into a wide grin. He then hunkers down to her level, his eyes coming level with hers.

"Hmm, barter then, a song for a gift, that seems fair, little-one."

He considers something for a long while, his eyes rolling about comically as if the perfect tune was hiding just out of sight, and finally just as the warforged prompts him, inspiration arrives in the form of a lemur leaping across the branches of the banyan just overhead. 

Where the breeze blows into le-mur land 
Up in a ban-yan tree. 
There lived a pret-ty le-mur girl 
Loved by a crazed _chakit_ 

Each night he came to woo, 
long-ing to kiss and coo, 
Pres-ents to her he'd bring; 
From un-der-neath the jun-gle tree, 

This song to her he'd sing. 

"Oh, you love-ly le-mur, 
My heart longs for you, 
Tho' I'm act-ing like a dream-er, 
It's be-cause I love you true, 

Please come down and kiss me, 
I think you're sim-ply grand, 
I've a home I built for you, 
Right here in le-mur land." 

She winked her lit-tle rogu-ish eyes 
Down at the _chakit_ boy. 
Then in a man-ner ve-ry sweet she said 
"of course I will, you crazed _chakit_, 
you fill my heart with joy!"

Sepoto finishes the silly song with a flourish, leaping to his palms and walking on them in circles around the little half-elf girl with nary an effort.

How was that one, youngling?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 17, 2007)

Sentinel raised a hand to Catherine and rested it gently on her shoulder. "Be quiet, the very small ones are resting. It will take a long time to get them to rest again if they are disturbed. Come to see me again when you return. Perhaps I will look amusing then, as well."

Sentinel turned to Darrick then. His hand went to his jaw again. "When I first came here, the builders of this building said that the Deep Mist were 'cowards' who retreated instead of fought. They said they did not exterminate them because they were not worth the effort. 

I have not heard much about them recently. I hear of the Sharp Claw. I hear of the Black Tree. I hear of the Setting Sun. But I do not hear about the Deep Mist.

I wish you good fortune in this task."

Sentinel got to his feet and offered a wave to Catherine and Darrick, but he stood in place to be certain they no longer needed him.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 17, 2007)

Jasmine grinned broadly and giggled. "That was funny! I like that one the best so far, 'Oto!"

When Sepoto got back to his feet she handed over the package. "Mistress Garson says to be careful with it. And I better run back to see  her, cause I wasn't supposed to take long to get it here! But I'll find you again soon and we can eat mango's and stuff!"

With that Jasmine turned and took off at a full run towards the infirmary, her braids flying behind her.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 17, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> "I wish you good fortune in this task."



"And again, my thanks."  Darrick takes a step back, bows to Sentinel, and turns on one heel with military precision.  He strides confidently out the door and into the courtyard, before realizing that he's not at all certain where he's going next.

His quarters, he decides after a moment, to pack his supplies and make the neccessary preparations for leaving in the morning.  _I wonder how Steadfast will take to the jungle_? he asks himself.

_Probably better than I_, he concludes, morbidly.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 17, 2007)

Before Darrick reaches the dormitories, he is approached by a young boy with bright copper hair.

"Master Darrick, sir, I am glad I finally found you!" The boy pauses to catch his breath before standing at attention. "Master Rodrick sent me to ask if you needed Steadfast prepared, or if you wish him to be stabled while you're away. Master Rodrick says he needs to know."

The young stablehand looked up at Darrick expectantly.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Diary of Catherine Valeska - Entry One*

Mol, 15th of Eyre, 998 YK

It's hard to believe, but I've been assigned to my very first mission today. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. Some of the others assigned to this mission have already been in the field. I hope my inexperience doesn't put us at risk.

The group seems to have been selected to provide an optimum combination of warriors, stealth, magic and skills. My role is apparently that of the mission’s diplomat, translator and healer. I’m combat trained, but I’m certainly not a tremendously skilled warrior like Kaelan or Darrick.

Good think Kaelan has that ward. I never though to have Instructor Erin make one for me. Maybe I’ll do that when I return. I should also try to find a souvenir or something for the kids.

I’ve said my goodbyes to everyone except Instructor Jarnell. I hope she understands that I just ran out of time. Oh, well. Time to finish my studies and get to sleep, tomorrow’s the big day.

-Catherine


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Thank you Argent, I shall see you upon our return."  With that the two seperated, Kaelan began looking for the knights.  _I wonder if they found anything of use.  Did they talk the children from the settlement as well?  Once I find one of them, I should go to the infirmary and retrieve the items that are there for us._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2007)

Trebuchet curiously looks into the package. 

As he does, he comments to Sepoto, "I have often wondered if your songs are remembered from when someone else taught them to you, or if you invent them on demand."


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 17, 2007)

Sepoto ponders this for a moment, his features becoming wistful.

"No, no, Trenchbucket...that song is an old song of my people, there are many old songs. Some silly like the Lemur-Wife, others sad...yes, there are sad songs as well..."

The shifter looks down as the memories return, his reverie abruptly silencing his good humor.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening had begun to fall over the Academy's grounds as Kaelan was making his way out to the commons area. Good fortune had him crossing paths with Trebuchet and Sepoto.

Catherine was in her room finishing her preparations, and Charles was in his room trying to prepare himself. Darrick and the stablehand were trying to work out what was going to happen with Steadfast.

The sound of crickets filled the night as the sound of children playing faded. Tomorrow would be another day, a day that would mark a turning point in six young lives.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> Evening had begun to fall over the Academy's grounds as Kaelan was making his way out to the commons area. Good fortune had him crossing paths with Trebuchet and Sepoto.




Kaelan approaches the pair.  His hair is matted down with sweat, and he is favoring his right leg, as his other was struck by the flat of Argent's blade during their practice.  "You were going to talk to Sentinel, right Sepoto?  What did you find out?"


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 18, 2007)

Sepoto glances up to the sound of Kaelan's voice and gives him a half-hearted grin from where he stands in the sunset-cast shadows of the massive warforged.

"Oho! Friend Kaelan... _glancing with concern at the Valenar's injured leg_ we, heh, that is, Trenchbucket and I, we did not happen to arrive at the orphanage...we, I mean to say, I did _intend_ to walk there with Catherine and Darrick, but it did not come to pass..._I'Katra_ guided us another way. First Charles needed cheering, and then, well, then Trenchbucket asked of _I'Katra_, then, lightning burst lemons in the sky...and so, we are here."

Looking at box in Trebuchet's hands, he smiles more broadly.

"We did happen upon the medicines promised to us by the headmaster; they cost not a coin, but were had with a song!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Trebuchet offers Kaelan the package that the child had delivered.

"I did see Catherine and Derrick speaking with Sentinel where the smaller humans are penned," he notes happily. "I am sure they will share what he had to say when we meet tomorrow morning."


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 18, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Before Darrick reaches the dormitories, he is approached by a young boy with bright copper hair.
> 
> "Master Darrick, sir, I am glad I finally found you!" The boy pauses to catch his breath before standing at attention. "Master Rodrick sent me to ask if you needed Steadfast prepared, or if you wish him to be stabled while you're away. Master Rodrick says he needs to know."
> 
> The young stablehand looked up at Darrick expectantly.




He considers for a moment, stroking his chin.  _Apparently, there's a road,_ he tells himself, _so...._

"Prepare him, if you would,"  he says aloud.  "My lad," he adds, a little awkwardly."The journey will do us both some good."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

> "Oho! Friend Kaelan... glancing with concern at the Valenar's injured leg




Seeing the orange furred shifter's concern, he smiles and shakes his head.  "Argent and I were sparring, it will be fine by morning.  What is wrong with Charles?  The mission have him unsettled?"  Taking the box of goods from Trebuchet's hands, Kaelan opens it up, checking to make sure everything that was promised is inside.  Nodding his head in confirmation, he passes the box back to Trebuchet.  "We'll pass these out in the morning, they were given to you, why don't you hang on to them right now."  

"A song?  Do your people have any songs of the lizardfolk?  You do share some of the same space right?"

"Talking in the morning is fine with me, it's getting late.  I would like to know what the children that came from the settlement know.  If they are old enough to speak that is.  Sometimes the young ones say things that adults find surprising."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 18, 2007)

The young stablehand nods to Darrick with a smile. "Yes, Master Darrick! It's getting late, sir, so I must go tell Master Rodrick or your wishes. Sleep well, sir!"

With that, the young boy runs off at full speed.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Trebuchet takes the package back and nods. He then glances at Sepoto.

"I have been meaning to ask, Sepoto, for I cannot tell if it is by error or if it is a 'nickname' you have assigned me, but why is it that you refer to me as 'trenchbucket?'"


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 18, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> The young stablehand nods to Darrick with a smile. "Yes, Master Darrick! It's getting late, sir, so I must go tell Master Rodrick or your wishes. Sleep well, sir!"
> 
> With that, the young boy runs off at full speed.




Darrick throws an ironic salute at the boy's back, chuckling quietly.  _Good to see such enthusiasm in one so young._

Smiling again, he heads towards his quarters.  Equipment to pack, weapons to sharpen, armor to oil.  And sleep to get, eventually.  _Host knows, it'll be in short supply in the weeks to come._


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 18, 2007)

"Is it not your name, Trenchbucket?"

The shifter's brow furrows slightly as he sounds it out again...

"Trench...Buck...et?"

[sblock] Sepoto simply cannot understand or pronounce Trebuchet for some reason. Given that he at least knows that all warforged seem to be named after 'things', and having never heard of the various names given to exotic field artillery, he has cleaved on to a compound word that makes sense at least to him. If it is getting old let me know, lol, and I will start writing it correctly.

As a funny aside, I was about 10 years old when the Battletech 3025 technical readout came out, and my brother consistently referred to the mech known as the Trebuchet ('Tray-bu-shay') as the "Trenchbucket". I always thought it was pretty funny when I finally learned the correct pronounciation! [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

(hah! no no, not getting old...I just felt I should have him address it to stay IC. )

The warforged regards Sepoto for a moment, then says, "Other people sometimes call me 'Treb' or 'Trey' as foreshortenings of what is apparently an unusually long name. You man, if you wish, avail yourself of this solution. Or continue using trenchbucket if you prefer. I simply wished to understand your motives."

He nods to Kaelan.

"I will take my leave then, and meet you all tomorrow morning."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 19, 2007)

With her journal entry written, Catherine finishes packing her things and readies herself for bed.

(ooc: I'm looking forward to getting things underway tomorrow!)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2007)

After speaking with Sepoto and Trebuchet, Kaelan takes a hot bath to rest his aching leg, then retires to bed.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 19, 2007)

After bidding good eve to Kaelan and Trebuchet, Sepoto makes for the tree that Iliana found him in this morning.

When he arrives at the large banyan, he shifts in a blur of motion, going to all fours and then leaping in a single bound. Nearly twenty feet in the air, he grasps the nearest branch and begins pulling himself up limb over limb in a flurry of movement, until he reaches the highest boughs. The moons stare back at him like calm witnesses, as he settles into the 'y-shaped' nook where he so often sleeps.

Sepoto frowns as he closes his eyes. It was over a year ago that he buried his old master Othos beneath this banyan...but it seems like yesterday. There had not been a night since he had done so that he did not sleep in this very spot. He missed him dearly, but Sepoto also knew that he would have been proud of his pupil today.

As the shifter settles himself in for his rest, he listens for the voice of _I'Katra_ again, but only hears the gentle sighing of the jungle wind.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 19, 2007)

Time, as it so often does, seems to defy its own laws as the students completed their tasks before bed. It seemed that they had all just started to rest when the first light of dawn peeked across the Academy’s courtyard.

The birds suddenly came to life, and even the most dedicated sleeper couldn’t help but be disturbed by their constant singing.

Not to be outdone, the church bells began to ring. The Academy had its own schedule to keep, and it cared not for how tired some of its students may be.

Master Rodrick had been up before dawn, of course, and had readied Steadfast. He knew not where Darrick was going, he only knew that the young man had been assigned a task. Now he had Steadfast ready to go, and attended to his other duties. Surely Darrick would be along shortly to gather his mount.

Sentinel was always up, always doing something. But as the day started for the very small ones, he found himself thinking of Catherine. He had been handed so many very small ones over the years, he did not understand why Catherine had always been on his mind. He did not understand, but he found himself thinking that he would very much like to see her again, and he very much wanted her to be safe.

Argent rose before dawn and completed his morning exercises in silence. There was no reason to worry about Kaelan, and yet there was a nagging feeling in the back of his mind. But, Kaelan had to grow up some time. He had to stand on his own, and he had to face his own demons, nothing that Argent could say or do would speed up the process. Argent only hoped that Kaelan would grow up before it was too late.

Headmaster Goludov slept fitfully. He couldn’t help but wonder if there was something he was forgetting. He had started to doubt himself in his middle-age, and that was unbecoming of someone in his position. He decided that he would see the students off, and hastily rushed through his morning routine.

Students with early classes were already filtering on to the Academy grounds when Goludov reached the stable. He figured that Darrick would take Steadfast, and so he thought the stable was the best place to big farewell to the group.

Anyone may act. Time to get started for real!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*

The morning comes too quickly for Kaelan, he spends much of the night awake, thinking of the possible outcomes that would happen if it came down to combating the lizardfolk.  He climbs out of bed and does a quick set of exercises to wake his muscles.  After strapping on his armor and weapons, Kaelan grabs a mango from a bowl near his bedside.  He had grabbed the fruit on the way to bed last night, for a quick breakfast this morning.  As he hungrily ate the sweet fruit, he checked his backpack again to make sure he had everything.  Finally ready to go, Kaelan takes a seat on the dew-covered grass outside the sleeping chambers as he waits for his companions.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 19, 2007)

Shouldering his pack, Darrick stretches and twists for a moment.  The armor feels good, not restricting his motions, and he gives a satisfied nod.  He buckles on his sword, balances it with his mace, and then stops, lost in thought as he stares at his shield, its face still covered by canvas.  "It's time,"  he says aloud.  "Past time, in fact."  He strips the cover away for the first time in almost five years, and looks at the device that now stands revaaled.

Argent, a Manticore rampant sable, above a sword fesswise gules.

[sblock]
Assuming I have my heraldic terms correct -- hardly a safe assumption -- it's a black  manticore rearing upon a a field of white, above a red sword pointing to the viewer's left.[/sblock]
"I _will_ prove worthy," he whispers, bowing his head.

Darrick comes striding across the courtyard a few minutes later, his steps sure and his head high.  He stops sharply upon seeing the headmaster, comes immediately to attention, clicking his boots together.

"I am here, sir.  And ready."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 19, 2007)

"At ease, Darrick. I just wanted to see you all off, I'm not on official business today, son." Goludov saluted Darrick and grinned broadly.

"It's a good day for travel. I envy you all, in a way."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 19, 2007)

Doing her best to stifle a yawn (and failing miserably), Catherine kneels down to perform her morning prayers as the first rays of dawn break the horizon. Finishing her prayers, Catherine dons her heavy azure dragonscale armor, and gathers the rest of her equipment before heading down to the cafeteria for a quick meal of bread and fruit, before meeting up with the others outside. 

_This is it! I'm so excited, but I've got to try and be calm. After all I don't want to embarass myself._


Spells prepared today
0 Level: 3x Cure Minor Wounds, 1x Light
1st Level: 3x Cure Light Wounds, 1x Invest Light Protection


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Trebuchet clomps up to the others and salutes the Headmaster.

"I am ready," He announces...a bit redundantly, "We will return shortly with more information, as ordered."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Charles gives a long yawn, scratches some parts of his body, and hops up out of bed. He washes himself, packs his travel gear, and readies his armor and weapons.

_Here goes nothing._

He makes his way to the meeting point.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 19, 2007)

Sepoto awakens with a great yawn that turns into a contorting stretch of his entire body. He watches the dawn rise over the scattered buildings of Newthrone, while quietly eating a raw plantain. He then begins his descent of the banyan. When he reaches the bottom, he eyes the small patch of earth at its base that still looks somewhat more turned than the nearby ground.


"Thank you, Master Othos, for all you have taught me. I hope to make you proud."

His chest tightens briefly, and he feels something more must be said as his eyes begin to water, but nothing comes out. He bows once, perfunctorily, in the way of the Monks of the Closed Fist, and then turns away. 

The _chakit_ shifter bounds away in the direction of the stables. When he arrives, he smiles and offers greetings to his companions and Headmaster Goludov.

"Sepoto is ready."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 20, 2007)

Once everyone had arrived, Goludov stepped away from the group and offered them all a salute. "I wish you all safe travels. I look forward to hearing your reports."

With that, he turned away from the group and hurried off towards the administration building.

A stablehand brought Steadfast around. "Steadfast is ready, Master Darrick." The young man bowed and left the horse in Darrick's care.

With that, the group was free to decide how to best proceed to Havenwood.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Charles thinks for a moment.

Stealth won't be necessary in my opinion, not until we near the destination. However, the jungle is dangerous out there so keeping our guard up is a most


(I think Charles should be as close to the front as possible, his tactic is to burn up AoEs of the opponent)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*



			
				Charles said:
			
		

> Stealth won't be necessary in my opinion, not until we near the destination. However, the jungle is dangerous out there so keeping our guard up is a most




"I say better safe than sorry.  The three of us", nodding towards Sepoto and Charles, "are pretty stealthy.  If there is anybody or anything watching us, they may be more convinced to attack a group of 3 instead of attacking at night when we are most vulnurable.  I say we have Charles on point with Sepoto and myself on the flanks.  Catherine can stay a little behind Charles, then Treb, and Darrick in the rear."

[sblock=ooc]Do we know the state of the trail?  Single file or double file, what counts as difficult terrain, cover for one square into the jungle, etc?[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 20, 2007)

"Indeed,"  Darrick replies, "That sounds to be an excellent plan.  Steadfast and I may be many thing, but subtle, alas, we are not.  We're sure to attract attention, and it will be difficult _not_ to hear our approach."

[sblock=ooc]D*a*rrick, by the way....[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 20, 2007)

[sblock]ooc: I'll have the post for the group heading out up tomorrow morning. also, the whole way will be road/trail, the first day's travel will be double file and the rest single file.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 20, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "Indeed,"  Darrick replies, "That sounds to be an excellent plan.  Steadfast and I may be many thing, but subtle, alas, we are not.  We're sure to attract attention, and it will be difficult _not_ to hear our approach."




Catherine nods. "I agree. We, pointing at herself, Darrick, and Trebuchet have no skill at stealth, but that in and of itself, actually works in our favor. They'll be distracted by us, and hopefully allow the three of you to get the drop on them. If you don't mind, I'll take point in our group."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, whatever works. I wouldn't be bragging if I said I was good at what I do. It just so happens, that leading a group isn't what I do. I'll follow orders when given.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 20, 2007)

"Sepoto agrees, I will walk the edge of the trail in the jungle...I am most comfortable there among the trees anyway...

...six walkers on the trail has the makings of being ambushed...three on the trail and three off of it has the makings of _we_ being the ambushers."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 20, 2007)

"Then it's settled. Let's move out."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 20, 2007)

The road leading away from the Academy was very well-traveled, and the group made good time for the first part of the day. The jungle grew quickly around the trail, and the three ‘scouts’ were quite well-hidden from the rest of the group.

There were no other travelers on the road, but that was to be expected. It was just as Sentinel had said, it didn’t appear that there was anything out of the ordinary so far.

(ooc: I need a survival check and a listen check from all of you.)


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 20, 2007)

Sepoto:

Spot Check = 27 
Listen Check = 14


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 20, 2007)

Darrick:

Listen: 13
Survival: 9


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine
Listen (1d20+2=10)
Survival (1d20+2=3)

I guess we know who the survival expert is.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2007)

Treb

Survival 13 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=883789)
Listen 11 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=883793)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 20, 2007)

Rookseye: I'm sorry, I edited to post I actually need a survival check, not a spot check.
Shayuri: I need a survival check and a listen check, not a spot check. Sorry!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2007)

(oh! Well, Treb's Listen is the same as his Spot, that is...nuthin.  You can safely sub the 11 for his Listen check. I'll even fix the header.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

Survival:  17, Survival check 
Listen:  26, Listen check


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 20, 2007)

Sepoto:

Survival Check = 12 

Ouch, that was a good Spot too, lol


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> Sepoto:
> 
> Ouch, that was a good Spot too, lol




It was a great spot. Sorry I had changed it.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 21, 2007)

(Mods:
+6 Survival* (Ranks 5 + Mod 1 + Misc 0)
+8 Spot (Ranks 7 + Mod 1 + Misc 0)
Rolls:
Spot (1d20+8=17)
Survival (1d20+6=18)
Posted in the Rogue Gallery thread... can't believe I forgot )

(How far ahead am I from the main party of 3?)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Here you go. Please post it in the gallery, though. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3330905&postcount=71


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 21, 2007)

(Oh, looks like you beat me to it! Well, I got it done already. Look at my edited post)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

(Glad you found it. However it was a Survival check and a Listen check. 

And I also need to know how far ahead of the three on the trail you are. Check over in the OOC thread for a few questions I have. )


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 21, 2007)

(oi! My listen and spot mods are the same but...
Listen (1d20+8=27)
Oh shi-!)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock=Hide&MS checks]Hide checks are first at +8(+9 base -5 full speed +3 Darrick's aura +1 circumstance from darkweave clothing), results are 12,25,27.  If we are moving at half speed so not to take a penalty add five.  If the jungle doesn't count as shadowy illumination subtract one.  Darrick's marshal aura is added in already. Hide Checks 

Move silently checks are next at +7(+9 base -5 full speed +3 Darrick's aura), results are 21, 9, and 16.  Once again if we are moving at half speed add five.  Darrick's marshal aura is included.  MS checks [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto:

Hide Checks = 12, 10, 17 
Move Silently Checks = 13, 16, 12


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Darrick, Catherine and Trebuchet begin to notice that there is an odd quiet about the jungle around them, they aren't hearing the songs of the birds like they would expect to hear. They don't notice anything else out of the ordinary, though.

Sepoto, Kaelan and Charles also notice a lack of bird and other small animal noises. Kaelan and Charles have also noticed far fewer large animal tracks then they would expect of this area.

Sentinel did mention that they had not been accosted by any wildlife on their trip towards Havenwood, could this be what he had meant?

(ooc: tomorrow I hope to have the first encounter up. good work so far, all!)


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 21, 2007)

(I should probably take this to the OoC thread, but how are we communicating? Are we taking stops and talking? Charles will want to bring up the lack of animals asap. He believes it might be over hunting from both people and lizardfolk)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto, Kaelan and Charles are trying to keep their eyes and ears open for trouble, when they hear a tremendous roar, followed closely by a second. Then the sounds of a large animal or two crashing through the underbrush.

Catherine, Trebuchet and Darrick stop in their tracks when they also hear the crashing sounds, and look up to see two hulking shapes burst through the underbrush to the edge of the trail in front of them, and apparently very intent on doing severe harm.

(OOC: everyone, roll for initiative and post your first round actions. I will sort out the details of combat. Let the fun begin!)







Key:
green: Charles
orange: Sepoto
magenta: Catherine
red: Trebuchet
yellow: Darrick/Steadfast
blue: Kaelan
black: large animal 1
white: large animal 2


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 21, 2007)

*Catherine - Prebattle*

Initiative: 1d20+4=16

The first chance she gets, she'll attempt to id whatever it is the animals are.
Knowledge (Nature): 1d20+9=27

After that, Catherine will draw her weapon, and attempt to scare the closest animal.

[sblock]Catherine is going to use her daunting presence feat on whichever animal is closer to her. Will Save DC is 14 to resist being shaken for 10 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Init:  8 

[sblock=ooc]What is the difference in the color of the jungle?[/sblock]

Before deciding on a course of action, Kaelan search's his memory to try and identify the creature by the sound of it's roar.  Knowledge Nature 11. I must protect those on the trail, Kaelan thinks, whatever these things are they will feel the blades of the Valenar.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the creatures don't attack Kaelan first, he will move next to Catherine and either attack or ready an action to attack, power attack for two, activating a quick fire capsule(swift).  Attack and damage roll:  Critical threat:  26 to hit, 18 damage. Crit confirmation:  21 to hit; 10 damage, total 28 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 21, 2007)

Initiative: 19

Darrick will move up next to Catherine, on the Southern side of the trail, and ready an action to attack if any of the beasts come within sword-range.  If either of them is already engaged in combat when his turn comes, he'll move to support whoever it is that's being attacked.

[sblock]
Would make sense to be fully prepared, wouldn't it?  His attack would be....

21 to hit, and 4 damage. 

...and he would designate the target of his attack as the subject of his Shield Block ability.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock] the lighter green is underbrush, the darker green represents the jungle itself. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2007)

Init 5! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=885137

Trebuchet lifts his left arm. "Marvellous! And I was just about to comment on the lack of local fauna!"

With a whining noise, his entire left hand swivels, catches, and retracts back into the oversized cowling of his lower arm, leaving only a large gaping opening.

"Fire evocation, second phase, guidence enabled. Clear firing area."

A dull orange glow lit from within the hole left by his hand...then bright yellow. Then a ball of fire catapulted out, hurtling directly at the northernmost creature!

(OOC: Flaming Sphere, Ref save 15 to avoid)


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto:

[sblock] Sepoto's intent, if possible is to take his 30' move by proceeding to the nearest tree within line of sight to the road (preferably one within 10') and ascend it to a branch at least ten feet from the ground using an accelerated Climb (1/2 remaining Move, so 10' up). Ideally this square will be within 10' of Catherine's position. He then will draw his shortbow, nock an arrow, and fire at 'large animal' #9 from his perch, preferably from a hidden position (in round #2 since he draws his weapon, though I have listed the attack roll here with damage and sudden strike damage if needed). [/sblock]

Initiative = 24

Climb = 26 

Shortbow Attack Roll = 18 

Shortbow Damage = 2 

Sudden Strike Damage = 11


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto:

[sblock] Just read your post Pebele after completing mine. If it is merely undergrowth with no trees, Sepoto will take a swift action and become invisible with ghost step and fire during this round as the creature races down the road toward Catherine. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock] Rookseye: it is mostly underbrush, there would be no trees within 10 feet of the path, a few trees at 10-15 feet. Then, 20 feet from the path would be the dense trees of the jungle.  So, it is up to you. A tree 15 ft from the road or invisible?[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto:

[sblock] A tree 15' away is fine, Pebele [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 23, 2007)

(I was in the middle of posting earlier, when my PC shut off on me ;x I rolled a lot better before, but that's luck lol)

(Initiative (1d20+4=5))

Charles draws his weapon(Longspear+1), which is already coated with Drow poison, while he moves towards the nearest beast, while keeping 5 feet between the target and himself. Charles watches its movements and is prepared to dodge it's attacks(Dodge). He does his best to strike the creature down.

(Attack (1d20+6=22))

(Damage (1d8+4=7, 1d6=1) 8 damage.)

(Drow Poison: Injury DC 13, Initial: Unconsciousness, Secondary: Unconsciousness for 2d4 hours)
(AC is against his target is currently 18, against another monster it is 17)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 23, 2007)

(ooc: Ok, sorry it took me so long to get this up, guys. Also, I'm still trying to get the hang of Dundgeni, so I don't know how to make it print the grid markers. I'm working on it, though, I promise! And also I made an error on the first map and did not take in to consideration the size of the Apes. I'm sorry.)

Sepoto quickly scales the nearest tree, and pulls out his bow as soon as he finds a perch. Meanwhile Darrick and Steadfast ride up next to Catherine. Darrick holds his sword at the ready in case either of the animals come within reach.

The southern-most animal snarls and charges towards Darrick, its superior reach allows it to claw at him from outside of Darrick's reach. However, the animal's claws glance harmlessly off of Darrick's shield.

Catherine, having an up close view of the animals, is able to identify them as Dire Apes. She held her Halberd at the ready and attempted to intimidate them. She seemed to have no effect on the Apes, however.

The northern-most Ape charged at Catherine and made a vicious swipe at her chest. Catherine Screamed in pain as the Ape's claws connected and left two wounds on her right shoulder. Catherine reacted quickly and swung her Halberd mightily at the beast that attacked her, she connected and the Ape grunted in pain.

Kaelan was also able to identify the Apes as he rushed towards the southern-most one. His Scimitar burst in to flames as he cleaved a savage blow at the Ape. The Ape howled in pain as Kaelan's blades connected. The Ape then turned to Kaelan and made a clumsy motion to claw him. Kaelan easily danced away from the Ape's claws.

Trebuchet's magic made an impressive display, however the Ape was able to dodge the flames and escape unharmed.

Charles rushed to Catherine's aide and speared the Ape that was attacking her. The Ape growled, but appeared to shake off the effects of Charles' poisoned spearhead.

The ape then turned and made a swipe at Charles, its claws raking across his left thigh.

(Phew! I think that was everything. Damage total: DireApe1 took 15 damage, DireApe2 took 28, Catherine took 10 and Charles took 8. Map for round two is below.)






Key:
green: Charles
orange: Sepoto
magenta: Catherine
red: Trebuchet
yellow: Darrick/Steadfast
blue: Kaelan
black: Dire Ape 1
white: Dire Ape 2


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 23, 2007)

"Have at them!" Darrick bellows, spurring Steadfast forward.  He lashes out with his sword, even as his steed does the same with hooves and teeth.

[sblock]
5' step forward, and an attack upon Ape #10 from both Darrick and Steadfast.

Darrick's attack roll is a 13, and his damage (should he hit) is 9.

Steadfast does a bit better, with his hoof attacks being 21 (for 7 damage), and 16 (for 12 damage).

His bite attack is a 6, which would have done 6 damage had it hit.

As a side note, Darrick is projecting his _Motivate Attack_ Aura, which I should have explicitly stated in my previous post.  I've been adding the +1 to his attacks, but I don't know if everyone else remembered to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2007)

Trebuchet steps 5' north to get a clearer shot at the towering ape. His left claw snaps back into place.

"Correcting course," he announced happily, and the ball of fire skidded to a halt, leaving a short trail of blackened dirt behind it...then launched itself at the northernmost ape again!

The warforged wasn't done though.

"Force evocation, phase one, preparing to fire." A structure looking a little like a flattened hemisphere located just about where a human's sternum would be; between and just under Treb's chestplates and about the size of a human head...whirred and made a clacking noise. It was split radially into five equal pieces by lines that crossed at the exact center. Each of the "slices of the pie" as it were, had a small rectangle in it.

Two of those rectangles slid open, revealing a bright blue light pulsing underneath.

"Target locked. Firing."

From each of the now open apartures...each one just big enough to poke a finger into...came a bright bolt of light. They zigged wildly, spreading apart to miss allies, then reconverging against on the northernmost dire ape to burst upon striking it!

(Directing Flaming Sphere as a move action to Dire Ape 1 again, DC15 to avoid, and firing Magic Missile at the same target. 2d4+2 damage.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Knowing that the apes would not fare well against his Valenar blades, Kaelan intends to slash with both ends of his weapon.

[sblock=attacks/dam]Full attack with both ends, thanks to Charles flanking they are +9/+9.  Attacks hitting AC 26 and 10 Damage for both attack rolls is: 9 damage and 6 damage I forgot to change the number of dice rolls to one in the link, still works out to nine damage.  If Darrick kills ape10 before I do, I will charge the other, PA for full, activating another my other fire capsule.  1d20+7 .  Forgot Darrick's aura, making it hit AC 16 with Darrick's aura.  Going to use AP.  [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=888643]Hit AC 21 with AP, 21 damage + Catherine's aura if active(I forgot that too) total I believe is 23 damag total [/URL],[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 23, 2007)

"Is that it? Pathetic. Watch out for their long reach!" Catherine braces herself against another assault, as she swings her halberd back towards the ape in a wicked arc. 

Attack Roll 1d20+7=22 
Damage1d10+3=5


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Charles curses at his wound. If any of them are still standing by the time he is ready to attack again, he shouts: Draw my blood will you?! He focuses on the nearest ape and stabs forward to strike it down.

(Doesn't use Skirmish, normal attack. If he has to move to reach the other ape, I will roll Skirmish, or you can do it for me if you want to speed things up)

Attack (1d20+7=14)

Damage (1d8+4=8))


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 24, 2007)

Sepoto:

Sepoto clambers along the branch until he has a clear view of the melee below. Somewhere in the middle of his stride he fades from view entirely, blurring and blending with the foliage of the tree around him. He takes careful aim at one of the angry _mo'kede_, and looses an arrow toward its head.

[sblock] Pebele, Sepoto will use his _ghost step_ ability in order to gain the sudden strike damage, and then fire at either the most wounded dire ape or the one remaining, whatever the case may be. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 24, 2007)

Sepoto seems to fade from view, and a single arrow finds its place in the hide of the Northern-most Dire Ape. The Ape screeches in pain, and tries to find where the attack came from.

Darrick and Steadfast move in to position next to the Southern-most Ape. Darrick swings his sword mightily, but the Ape dances just out of reach. Steadfast rears up on his hind legs, and his front hooves each connect with the Ape's chest. With two solid *thunks*, the Ape crumples to the ground, lifeless.

Catherine swung her halberd at the remaining Ape, she didn't connect fully and dealt it only a glancing blow to its right arm.

The Ape reared up and tried to latch on to Catherine. Its attempts were clumsy, however, and one swipe went wide, while it's jaws closed on air. The other claw connected with her right shoulder, leaving behind more gashes.

Kaelan charged forward towards the ape then, and it turned to him and lashed out, connecting with Kaelan's leg. Kaelan didn't slow down, however, and dealt a crushing blow to the Ape. It fell before his flaming scimitar, and the jungle was oddly silent again.

Damage breakdown: Catherine took 11, Kaelan took 7

(Great job, everyone! Feel free to roleplay out the aftermath, and I'll get Day 3 underway tomorrow.)


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 24, 2007)

Just as quickly as Sepoto disappears, he returns to view again. Witnessing the second dire ape fall, he shoulders his bow and bounds out of the low branch into the tangled brush at the side of the trail, rushing toward his companions, kukri drawn to finish the job if either one of the creatures stirs. When he arrives among the others, he relaxes noticeably, a feral cast to his otherwise happy and innocent appearance gone so quickly it is seemingly a trick of the eye. Lifting one of the great apes arms, he lets it drop back to earth with a melodramatic 'thud'.

"Mo'kede, and very angry ones at that, friends. Is anyone hurt?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

Trebuchet makes a noise remarkably similar to a sigh, and the flaming ball evaporates.

"As I have heard the figure of speech, I am unimpaired except only for my dignity."

He nods at the others, each in turn.

"Well fought, all of you."


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 24, 2007)

"Well done!"  Darrick thumps Steadfast proudly as he dismounts, but the concern is obvious in his expression as he surveys his companions.  "Are you three all right?  Those damned things were quicker than I would have thought."

Pulling a rag from a belt pouch, he begins cleaning the blood from his sword and attempting not to look worried.  With mixed results.

"We should likely move as quickly as we are able," he says suddenly, looking sourly at the apes.  "The smell of blood may well attract more company."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Yes, well done,"  Kaelan says as his wipes his bloody blade on the hide of the great ape.  Kaelan shrugs off his backpack and pulls out a slender wand.  He touches it to himself once and it burns a moment with silver fire and the wound is his thigh begins to close, the bleeding completely stopping.  "It was a gift from Argent, he got it from a Silver Flame priest.  Is anybody besides Catherine and Charles hurt?"

While waiting for a reply, Kaelan pulls some some vials out from his backpack.  A liquid swirls within them.  He pulls a similar capsule off each end of his scimitar, and replaces them with the new ones.

OOC:  Cure light wounds on people that need it.  -2 alchemical capsules/removed/replaced.  Cure light wounds on me, cure 7hp


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Catherine dusts herself off, picking bits of fur out of her wounds, before moving to attend to the wounded. "This shouldn't take too long. Let me just come around and check you all out."

Catherine moves over to Kaelan, but she saw that he was already healing himself with the wand. "Maybe we should save the wand for later, there could be harder battles ahead. I can heal the rest of us." 

Moving from Kaelan to Charles, Catherine notices the wound on his left thigh. "Ok, not too bad here either. Excellent" Again, wrapping the wound in a bandage, Catherine places her hands over it and chants, "Goddess, grant me this minor boon, to heal this soul's body." She repeats the chant twice more before nodding and moving to check the others. 

Seeing that everyone else is fine, Catherine begins binding her own wounds. Starting with the first gash on her shoulder, she places her hand over the bandage, before chanting "Goddess grant your humble servant the power to mend her wounds, that she might continue to serve you with grace and honor." Catherine repeats the process on her other wound. 

Satisfied that everyone is back up to top fighting shape, Catherine looks over the party and smiles. "I just want to congratulate everyone, on a job well done. This was a very good reminder of why we were all chosen for this mission. Now shall we get underway, or make camp here for the day?"



[sblock]
Charles: Cure Minor Wounds x3, 9 hp
Catherine: Cure Light Wounds x2 1d8+8=13, 1d8+8=14 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

[sblock=ooc for Yeoman and Pebele]If you wanted to save your spells, I have a wand.  I already cured myself, so you'd don't need to heal me.  What time of day is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 24, 2007)

*ooc for EvolutionKB and Pebele*

[sblock]
I have edited my post. It looks like we all posted pretty much at the same time, sorry for the confusion!
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan nods at Catherine's request and tucks the wand back into his backpack.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 24, 2007)

"I am of the mind of Darrick; the sooner our journey continues, the less chance we will be in this place when the scavengers come. No body rests for long in the jungle when there is blood in the air. Not even great _Mo'kedes_. Many hungry mouths there are."

While he says this, Sepoto examines the remains of the two great apes to see if he can notice anything amiss about them. Though he is not surprised by their aggression, he wonders why they seemed to be the sole beasts in this tract of jungle.

[sblock] In lieu of a more appropriate skill check, Sepoto will examine them with a simple Search. It might be a good idea for someone to use a Knowledge (Nature) check on them as well, to check for some manner of physical defect or effect. Search check = 18 [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, they were not too friendly. Their claws were rather painful.

As Catherine heals him, he grunts slightly but in the end bows his head in thanks.

You sure you are okay? You got more of a beating than me. He says to Catherine. Charles watches as Sepoto searches through the bodies of the apes.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 25, 2007)

Sepoto finds nothing that he would consider unusual about their bodies. The apes had no markings nor did they have anything on them.

He is not familiar with the normal body structure of the apes, however, so Sepoto does think that someone with that knowledge might fare better in examining the bodies.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 25, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> You sure you are okay? You got more of a beating than me.




Catherine smiles at Charles, then laughs. "I've gotten worse in training accidents honestly. I appreciate your concern though, you've got a good heart.  A look of concern passes over Catherine's face as she looks Charles over. How's your leg feel now? Magic binds wounds pretty well, but it's medicine that gets rid of the residual pains. Ahh, I'm sure a medical lesson isn't what you need right now. I'm going to check on Sepoto and those apes.

_Let's see, I wonder why these apes were this close to Newthrone. You'd think they wouldn't venture this far south. Time for a closer look._

[sblock]
Knowledge (Nature) 1d20+9=26
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 25, 2007)

When Catherine joins Sepoto in examining the bodies, she realizes that they are malnourished. She also knows that the apes are quite farther south than they should be.

She also remembers that shortly before the attack she had noticed that there was a lack of bird sounds in the jungle, and this could be related.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Same deal, training has hurt me much more. It's just that you are a gi-... Charles bites his own tongue, Yes, maybe you should assist Sep with his examination.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2007)

*Kaelan*

After cleaning his blades and reapplying his capsules, Kaelan wanders over to the edge of the jungle where the apes came from, looking to see if there were any obvious ape beds or which direction they came from.  Search result of 21 Upon his return he says, "I agree we should keep moving.  We need to make as much progress as possible before the settlement has another raid.  We should probably move the bodies off the road at least, so any traveling wagons don't get blocked."  Seeing Sepoto and Catherine looking over the bodies he says, "anything unusual?"


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 25, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Same deal, training has hurt me much more. It's just that you are a gi-...



"I'll let you take that back, before I lose all respect for you."



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Anything unusual?"




"Well, they are definitely farther south than would be expected, they look like their normal food is gone which bears out the odd silence here. It's certainly not unheard of for any large animals to attack humans, and sadly if they were starving...risking their lives to attack heavily armed prey might not out of the question.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2007)

"Conclusion," Trebuchet stated, "The lizardmen are raiding the humans for similar reasons. Because their normal supply of food has been depleted. We should determine if this loss of food is affecting the town as well."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 25, 2007)

"Sepoto and Kaelan are right, we've got to get moving. If food is scarce, then scavengers can't be far behind."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 25, 2007)

When Kaelan examines the jungle where the apes appeared from, he sees nothing other than many broken saplings and branches from where the apes crashed their way through the jungle. He does not notice any ape beds.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 25, 2007)

Once everyone had examined the apes and moved them off the trail, the group resumed their trek towards Havenwood.

The rest of the day passed uneventfully, and before long dusk began to fall. As everyone was tired from both the journey and the fight with the apes, camp was made in a relatively clear area of the trail. It appeared that this spot had served as a camping area for quite a long time, as there was a blackened area on the south side of the path where many fires had been lit.

The sounds of animals remained scarce, and the night was very still and peaceful.

(OOC: If you would all like to talk about the day's events or what-not, that would be fine. If there is no objection, tomorrow I'll get up a post about the group nearing Havenwood. I'm a bit under the weather, so I apologize for the bit of lag the past couple of days.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2007)

After getting a fire going and spreading out his bedroll, Kaelan says, "If apes attack in the middle of the day, we should set watches for the night.  I'll take first watch if nobody minds."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty good at watching out for things, so I can take some shifts of watch throughout the night.

Charles gives himself a good stretch and lays against a tree picking at his nails.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 25, 2007)

"Sepoto's eyes are almost as good at night as in the day; I can watch as well..."

The shifter then begins to husk a small bundle of plantains, slicing them into long strips as he gathers them into a small frying pan from Darrick's saddlebags. From a small clay flask he pours some kind of pungent golden oil into the pan, then he begins to fry the plantains over the fire. The scent wafting up is surprisingly appetizing.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2007)

"I don't require sleep," Trebuchet points out. "I suspect I will be on watch by default. There is typically little else to do."


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 26, 2007)

"I don't have the advantage of seeing in the dark, like some of you, so I can take the final watch shift. If there are no objections anyway.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Wir, 17th of Eyre, 998 YK

The first day passed uneventfully. Today we noticed a distinct lack of animals and ambient forest noise. It was very odd. It wasn't that long after that a pair of dire apes attacked us. Thanks to the joint efforts of the entire group we dispatched them without any major injuries or casualties. Charles and Kaelan received some minor injuries which were subsequently treated, and I took a beating on my right arm. From what I learned in Instructor Veris's classes, I realize we were very lucky that they didn't latch on to us. They could have seriously hurt one of us if they had done so. 

In the aftermath, we noted that the apes looked to be severely underfed. This would correspond to the fact they were far closer to civilized (and patrolled) areas. The lack of food is puzzling however. Perhaps in Havenwood, we'll put more of this puzzle together. I wonder what kind of town this is? Do they farm in the jungle? The headmaster said they cleared the land, so I would presume they did more than just clear it for houses. How else would you get food? Hunting can't provide it all can it?

May the goddess smile upon this journey.

-Catherine


----------



## Pebele (Feb 26, 2007)

(I'll need a listen and a spot check from everyone who is keeping watch. Also, what order will you be going in? Kaelan first, then Sepoto, then Charles, then Trebuchet and then Catherine? I know that Trebuchet doesn't need sleep, but still needs 8 hours of rest.)


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock]
Listen, then Spot
1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=3
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2007)

Spot 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=891945

Listen 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=891947


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Spot 9, Listen 11

"Catherine, why don't you rest, you were heavily wounded and many times the wounds of the mind are greater than those of the flesh.  Treb can stay up all night and watch with everybody." _Argent had said that to me after I returned from my failed mission, I am beginning to sound more and more like him_.


[sblock=ooc]I believe Treb is immune to fatigue, so it won't matter if he stays awake.  If you were talking about Catherine, then point taken.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 26, 2007)

evolutionkb said:
			
		

> "Catherine, why don't you rest, you were heavily wounded and many times the wounds of the mind are greater than those of the flesh.  Treb can stay up all night and watch with everybody."




Catherine shakes her head. "I'll be fine. I'm a lot tougher than I look."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 26, 2007)

*ooc*

[sblock] EvolutionKB, Trebuchet is immune to fatigue, but as a spellcaster he does still require 8 hours of "downtime" to regain his spells. I am going to assume that being vigilant and keeping watch would not allow him proper "rest". If he doesn't care about regaining his one used spell, then he could certainly make that decision.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 26, 2007)

"Sepoto will take his turn as well..."


[sblock]

Sepoto is fine with that watch sequence, checks are as follows:

Spot Check = 25 
Listen Check = 22 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "I'll be fine. I'm a lot tougher than I look."




Okay, go ahead and take last watch then.

[sblock=ooc]I wasn't sure if you'd allow it or not.  Looks like not  Plus I forgot he is a spellcaster.  Oops.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 26, 2007)

The night passed rather uneventfully. Sepoto noticed that the jungle was very silent around him, and he didn't see the movements in the trees that he was used to. 

It could have been called peaceful, had it not seemed out of character.

Dawn broke and there was, again, a lack of the birds songs that usually greeted everyone. 

The group broke camp and continue towards Havenwood. If the map was correct, they should reach the settlement in time for dinner.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

When the sun rises the next day, Kaelan stretches and puts on his weapons.  "We are close to Havenwood, but I think, Sepoto, Charles and myself should resume our duties as scouts."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ai, let us get into position before continuing. It appears something is hunting these animals to low numbers. We are probably in danger, especially now that we are getting closer to the destination.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 27, 2007)

"I am agreeing with Kaelan. There were no night-noises, and the birdsong is not to be heard with morning. There is a wrongness here." 

Sepoto squints into the bright sunlight shining through the jungle canopy above, as if looking for something that he cannot quite find.

"Let us hope it is different in Havenwood..."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 27, 2007)

The group makes it to Havenwood without any further incidents. The trip stays quiet and still. 

The sun is beginning to set when they make their way inside the settlement. The group sees no guards nor scouts posted. In fact, they see no people at all.

The settlement seems to consist of several small buildings, presumably dwellings, and a few much larger buildings, most bearing simple signs stating their purpose. A sign outside the largest building proclaims "Meeting Hall", there is smoke coming from the chimney and the windows are lit.

There are fields beyond the buildings, but with dusk approaching it is difficult to see if they are planted or not.

(ooc: Anyone may act.)


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie tries his best to see if he can notice anything else, aside from the clear lack of people.

(Spot (1d20+9=14))

Well it looks like we've come at a odd time. Nothing is going on in the entire town, save that meeting building. I guess we should check on them there.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I agree we should check out the meeting building.  But first, I want to go around and check the perimeter for any tracks, Sepoto and Charles, would one of you like to join me?  I'll leave it to Catherine and Darrick to talk to the townsfolk.  The rest of you can go ahead, I'll meet you inside."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

Trebuchet looked from the meeting building to the others. 

"Should I accompany you as you scout?" he inquired. "I foresee less chance to rain destruction upon foes in the Meeting Hall, compared to checking out the ominously deserted village."

His head bobs. "Though I will of course, abide by your decisions."


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'd love to check out the town. Treb, you might wanna stick with the knights. I mean it's not that I think you can't sneak around, it's just that, if we are going to split up, it should be even, you know?


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 27, 2007)

"I will follow you, Kaelan. There is a stillness here, as well, that I do not like." 

"Perhaps, Trenchbucket, it is better you go with Darrick and Catherine, should danger await them inside. Let the quietest among us scout this place of hollow-huts, and the clankiest check the gathering-hut."

[sblock]Sepoto will move with as much stealth as he can muster, remaining alert and following Kaelan's lead.

Hide Check = 21 
Move Silently = 26 
Spot Check = 21 
Listen Check = 21 

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

"Very well," Trebuchet replies...then perks up. "Should you have need of an unyielding tide of fire and lightning, do call. I will be with Derrick and Catherine."

He clomps over to the two knights, ready to follow.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 27, 2007)

Catherine smiles at the comments made by Charles, "Trebuchet, while Darrick and I appreciate the offer of fire and lightning, I don't think it will be needed. I do believe we should let our scouts do their jobs while we work things out with the locals. So let's go meet the townsfolk."

With that Catherine leads Trebuchet and Darrick into the meeting hall.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 27, 2007)

Charles, Kaelan and Sepoto move off towards the smaller buildings and the fields, Sepoto remaining in the shadows and creeping along. The fields look to be planted, though there do certainly look to be signs of trampling here and there. There are no obvious signs of any particular tracks; humoniod or animal.

There is a lack of work animals, though is seems that the chicken pens are well tended. 


While the scouts did their work outside, Catherine, Darrick and Trebuchet made their way towards the meeting hall. Darrick dismounted Steadfast and tied him to a nearby fence. He led the way up to the door, and opened it gently.

When the three entered the meeting hall, they were greeted with the smells of food, and the din of a communal kitchen. As they came in to view they were greeted by a loud voice as a middle-aged, balding man came up to them.

"You've arrived just in time for dinner. Please, make yourselves at home. We have enough to spare, I think."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

With the Charles and Sepoto around him, Kaelan keeps his eyes scanning for danger as well as any tracks that have been concealed.  Judging from the size of fields and the number of buildings Kaelan wonders if the settlers are farming more than what they need.

Search(for tracks)18, Spot 16, Listen 8, Hide 13, MS 11

[sblock=ooc]Is there a certain kind of check to see if the amount of food that would be available from the size of the fields is way too much for the size of the population, judging from the number of houses?  Basically I'm wondering if the settlers are taking more than they need, needlessly destroying land/animal habitat.  You can roll it for me if there is Pebele[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 27, 2007)

_Hmm, nothing out of the ordinary yet._

Catherine takes a brief look around the communal room, before addressing the gentleman in front of her. "That would be most welcome, thank you. May I ask, are you in charge here in the village?"

[sblock]
Just as a quick scan of the room, how does the amount of food look? Is there a lot, a little, or somewhere between?
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Feb 27, 2007)

Kaelan searches the ground for tracks, but he is only able to make out some vague impressions of human footprints and hoof marks. He tries to see where the tracks lead, but they are a jumble that seem to lead nowhere specific.

He then focuses on the fields themselves and the number of dwellings. He estimates that there are a bit over a dozen dwellings, but he has no idea if they are single family dwellings or not. Judging from the size of the fields, it would appear that the settlers are growing more food than they need, but not an extreme excess. 

*~*~*~*~*

Darrick smiles to the man who greeted the group. "Yes, thank you sir. We have other friends who will be joining us shortly. We would appreciate a good meal."

The bald man smiles and claps his hands together. "Wonderful! I guess you could call me the leader of this here town, the name's John Kassel. Are you folks passing through on your way somewhere? Need a place to sleep tonight?"

As Catherine looks around, it appears that the tables are pretty well stocked with food. She would say that they have food to spare, but not so much as to look wasteful.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 27, 2007)

_This doesn't seem to the sort of siege atmosphere I was expecting._

"Well Mr. Kassel, my name is Catherine Valeska, this is Darrick ir'Davven, and our warforged friend is Trebuchet. We were dispatched from Ven ir’Kesslan Academy to investigate the situation here in Havenwood. The rest of our team is currently scouting the area." 

Catherine clears her throat, "I'd like to hear the details of your situation, so that we may help determine the correct course of action to resolve this matter. However, a place to rest and stable my friend's horse in the interim, would be much obliged sir."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looks toward the horizon, and then down at the jumble of tracks at his feet.  "No tracks, at least of the poisondusk variety.  There are a few horse and human tracks, but they are all jumbled up, probably plowing the fields and such.  It looks like they can grow enough food for everybody, with a little left over to trade.  At this point I'll agreeing with Trebuchet, something big and nasty has forced out food sources for other creatures, which explains the gaunt apes, the lack of wildlife, why the poisondusk are raiding here, there is nothing left to eat.  Unless there is any other scouting you two would like to do, I say we rejoin the others."


----------



## Pebele (Feb 27, 2007)

John Kassel's smile may have wavered for a second. Or that may have been a trick of the light. At any rate he nodded his head and cleared his throat. "Well, ah, that's nice that they sent someone to look in to it. You say you have friends coming? We might need some time to set out more supplies for the lot of you, then. I should probably talk to your leaders about the situation. We didn't know that anyone was coming, we weren't prepared, y'see."

He motioned the three towards an empty table and a bench on either side. "You three can take a seat and make yourselves comfortable. When do you think the rest of the group will be arriving?"


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 27, 2007)

Catherine casts a sidelong glance at Darrick for a moment, before responding. "Actually, I am in command of this mission. The remaining three members of the team should be here shortly. I'll introduce them when they arrive. While we are waiting for them, perhaps you can explain the situation at hand. You mentioned raids in the area, but the guards sent to retrieve the children noted no evidence of such." 

Catherine motions around the room, and continues. "Just at a quick glance, there seems to be a good amount of food here, and you certainly are quite happy for a leader of a besieged town. There is a lot more to this situation then you told the academy, and I sincerely doubt you wouldn't have sent the children away without a good reason." 

_I hope my parents had such a reason..._

Catherine lowers her head slightly and touches the pendant she is wearing before speaking again. "I apologize for my abruptness, Mr. Kassel. I did not intend to offend you."

[sblock]
Catherine is going to try and smooth the situation over, as she explains the size of the team, and while she plies John for whatever info he can provide.
Diplomacy Check1d20+12=29
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping one ear on Catherine in case she introduces him, Trebuchet diverts most of his attention to the people of Havenwood. While he was familiar with soldiers in the Academy eating communally, he had not previously been aware that humans frequently indulged in that behavior.

Tactically it made sense. If the townspeople really were afraid of raiders, they could more easily defend a single building than spread their meager forces thin trying to engage the bandits where and when the bandits chose.

"I must say, sir," Trebuchet said happily, "I admire you and your people's appetites in the face of the many attacks on your livestock and foodstuffs." He paused for a moment, then added, "As well as your...apparent ability to regrow those stocks in quantities sufficient to create feasts such as this."


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 28, 2007)

Emerging from the underbrush near Kaelan's elbow, Sepoto looks like an orange ghost slipping into view from his hidden place in the tangle of green leaves. He obviously has heard what the Valenar has said, and when he suddenly speaks to the elf and Charles he tries not to surprise them.

"I am agreeing Kaelan, but the silence here is the same as on the trail...a stillness hangs over things. Either the wrongness has followed us, or there is something more than the eye can be seeing here in Havenwood. We should find the others...I fear we may have mistaken the true danger here."

Sepoto's unease is obvious to Charles and Kaelan, as he takes to fidgeting and unconsciously hopping from foot to foot. They both have known the _chakit_ long enough to trust his more primal intuitions. 

[sblock] When the others make their way to the meeting hall, Sepoto will stay hidden, and make a circle of the perimeter of the building, peering in windows if possible. After that, if nothing seems amiss, the shifter will stay within earshot and sight of the building's entrance, below a window if possible, until such a time as he feels comfortable that no one else will be following his friends inside. Of course, if he hears Catherine introduce him, he will make himself known, but he hopes that Kaelan and Charles can subtly cue her that he may be 'late', so the further reactions of the townsfolk can be judged. Also, if Sepoto is being overly paranoid, feel free to move things along with him in the meeting house,   [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan looked at the distressed shifter with curiosity.  Perhaps his own sprits were not as on guard as they should be.  Kaelan shook his head and headed back to the hall.  He pays no heed to if his companions are following, he is not going to boss them around, and Kaelan felt safe enough inside the confines of the village.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 28, 2007)

As Catherine speaks, John Kassel's smile falls. "Well, that's different, then. Look, we'll have to explain everything, but I'd really rather not do it here. Please, you and your crew have a nice meal, and then come and see me in my house. It's the first house to the right of this meeting hall."

Kassel looked to Trebuchet for a moment. "Yes, well. We try. We try, and we keep trying."

Darrick looked to Catherine for a moment, before nodding to Kassel. "Yes, sir. I think we can do that."

~*~*~*~*~

From what Sepoto can see through the windows, the villagers do not appear to be in immediate distress. He thinks that they all look similar to the students in the lunch hall. They appear to be in good spirits and generally enjoying their meal.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 28, 2007)

"Well, let's not insult the good people of Havenwood. So let's eat while we wait for the scouts to arrive, and then we'll meet with John later." With that Catherine sat down and began eating while waiting for Kaelan's group to arrive.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan walks into the hall area and gives the room a quick look around for anything out of place as well as possible exits in case things get nasty.  Spot check 19
Once he is satisfied with looking around, Kaelan sits down across from  Catherine.  "What did you find out?" he says with a whisper.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 28, 2007)

Darrick, not without some misgivings, seats himself next to Catherine.

"Damnably little," he says to Kaelan, softly.  "There's something afoot, to be sure, but Master Kassel seems unwilling to speak of it yet.  I've an uneasy feeling, though, and it would be best if we remained on our guard."

[sblock]I live.  More or less.  Nastiest stomach bug I've ever met.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 28, 2007)

Sepoto watches things for a time from his hidden vantage point then enters the meeting house shortly after John Kassel departs. The villagers seemed contented enough, and this allayed his fears somewhat, but he couldn't otherwise shake the visceral feeling that something in the scene had escaped his notice. Although the hackles on his neck had smoothed out, it is evident to the others that he is uncomfortable when he enters the dining hall.

"Sepoto is here. He trusts that all is well among his friends and the village-folk?"

Sepoto sits among the others but does not touch his meal. The others seem to sense _it_ too; it is in their smells and their slightest gestures, but most are choosing to ignore the feelings. The shifter instead warily watches the perfectly normal activity around him, not letting down his guard, but trusting his instincts the way any animal would.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine keeps her head down as if to concentrate on eating, as she whispers back. "Not much yet. That bald gentleman over there, Catherine subtly nods at John, his name is John Kassel, and he's in charge here. From what I've gathered so far, they seem to have enough food to share with visitors, and morale seems high. A bit odd for a town supposedly being raided, eh? Oddly he seemed crestfallen when I said our team was only 6 people. Why would he be expecting more? What did you three learn?" 

Catherine smiled over at the others, "I hope no one minds, but when John asked, I just said I was in command here."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Charles enters soon after Kaelen, doing his best to not to be too noticeable.

During the dinner, it should be clear to anyone who can see, Charles dining methods could make even a Lizardfolk cringe they were so messy and disorderly. He picks up a single potato(or  whatever be they are eating) and flings it at Sepoto.

Eat Sep. It's tasty, tastier than rations.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2007)

Trebuchet obediently sits down, but doesn't show any interest in the food. Instead he contineus watching the others, and watching what they ate with some curiosity. For now, the warforged was content to let his companions use the weapons of words to try to understand.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 1, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> A bit odd for a town supposedly being raided, eh? Oddly he seemed crestfallen when I said our team was only 6 people.




"I agree, I wonder how much they actually know.  Maybe you or Darrick could find out.  Six people wasn't enough for him?  What did he want, an army?!"  Kaelan picks up a piece of roasted pork in his hand and puts it in his mouth, then licks his fingers.



> "I hope no one minds, but when John asked, I just said I was in command here."




"No problem from here, you are fit to lead as well as anyone."



> What did you three learn?"




Kaelan shrugs, "nothing really, the lands are still void of animal life, like on the trail.  I looked around for tracks only found some horse and human tracks, they were all jumbled around, probably from tending the crops, or chasing after some lizardmen."


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 1, 2007)

> "nothing really, the lands are still void of animal life, like on the trail. I looked around for tracks only found some horse and human tracks, they were all jumbled around, probably from tending the crops, or chasing after some lizardmen."




Catherine smirks at this point, "Let me guess, the crops were fine right? Catherine shakes her head and sighs. "We'll get more answers after dinner, I suppose. Does anyone have any ideas of what we're looking at here? From what we know so far, and the off the books nature of this assignment, and John apparently expecting a much larger unit...none of this adds up.

"And seriously Charles, stop throwing food about, because you're making us look bad. If this guy is already disappointed about a small group, the last thing we need is to make him think we aren't even professionals. Alright?


----------



## Pebele (Mar 1, 2007)

It seemed that the villagers were finishing up their meals. Some of the tables were being cleared already.

John Kassel passed by the table and waved at the students, before heading out the door. No one made any move to hurry the group along, it was almost as if the rest of the village was mostly ignoring them entirely.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Catherine is sitting back, while she converses with the rest of the party, after finishing her food. Upon seeing John head on out, she motions to the rest of the group. "I think that's our cue."


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Catherine smiled over at the others, "I hope no one minds, but when John asked, I just said I was in command here."




Darrick laughs aloud at this.  "It eased my mind, that's for certain.  Captain," he adds, with a wink.

He sobers quickly, though, looking over the quiet room.  "This feels very wrong, doesn't it?  This is hardly the welcome that the Headmaster told us to expect...."



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> Catherine is sitting back, while she converses with the rest of the party, after finishing her food. Upon seeing John head on out, she motions to the rest of the group. "I think that's our cue."




"Indeed," Darrick murmmurs, pushing himself to his feet.  "Shall we, then?"  Smiling genially, and nodding cheerfully at any townsfolk who catch his eye, he follows master John.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Darrick laughs aloud at this.  "It eased my mind, that's for certain.  Captain," he adds, with a wink.
> 
> He sobers quickly, though, looking over the quiet room.  "This feels very wrong, doesn't it?  This is hardly the welcome that the Headmaster told us to expect...."




Catherine nods, "I agree. The whole thing is a mess." She looks thoughtful for a moment, before smirking back at Darrick, "Captain, eh? I think I like that. Thanks, Lieutenant."


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 1, 2007)

Sepoto looks up from where he absentmindedly had been spinning the potato that Charles tossed to him and glances from Catherine to Darrick as they speak. He watches John Kassel leave the common-room with a suspcious eye before speaking.

"Which of these house-huts are we to meet him at, Catherine?"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "Which of these house-huts are we to meet him at, Catherine?"



"It's the first house to the right of this hall. Let's head on over there."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Charles hears Catherine's words. He finishes what's left on his plate in a matter of seconds, stands ups, stretches, and nods at Catherine.

His mouth is still filled with food when he says:Re'dy.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

Some of the villagers smile and nodded in greeting to the group, some just ignore them completely. No one seems hostile or unwelcoming, which the group takes as a positive sign.

John Kassel's house is one of the larger ones in the settlement. It is quite modest and simple, it is obvious that Kassel is a believer in function over form. When the group makes their way inside, they find Kassel sitting at a table in the front room of the house. There are eight chairs in total around the table.

There is very little in the way of decoration in the house, but before anyone has much time to look around, Kassel looks to the group and gestures to the chairs.

"Please, have a seat. I, uh, I'm sure there's some explaining I need to do. I knew this wasn't going to go according to plan as soon as those blasted 'Forged showed up for the kids. We were hoping for people, people who'd help us. Not machines, machines with their logic and rules and..." Kassel's voice trailed off, then he looked specifically to Trebuchet, "Ah, sorry. It just didn't go like we hoped."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

"I assure you, sir," Trebuchet asserts without rancor, "My presence here is strictly in my capacity to unleash copious volumes of arcane devastation; not to impose any degree of rules or law upon you. Unless a situation requiring my talents comes up, you may proceed as if I were not here."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan doesn't sit, instead leaning against one of the walls, across from a window if possible, looking outside for possible threats.  He is listening intently though, and the comments about warforged peaked his interest.  "Continue..." he says, maybe a little bit coldly.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Charles takes a seat and cups his half his face into his palm, awaiting Kassel to continue.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 2, 2007)

Darrick shares a glance with Kaelen, raising a sardonic eyebrow, and then turns fully to Kassel.

"Please," he says smoothly, "_Do_ continue.  And rest assured, we are all your friends here...and that most certainly includes our metallic companion.  His heart, although it may not actually 'beat' as such, is as stout as any man's I've known.  You can trust him -- and us -- with what's troubling you.  You've done a remarkable job thus far, that's clear, and all we want to do is help."

[sblock]
Diplomacy check: 28 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

Kaelan is able to rest comfortably near the front window in Kassel's house. From what he can see, it appears the village is quiet outside, with people coming and going as normal for a settlement of this size.

Kassel sighs and places his hands on the table. "What I meant to say, is that, we lied, a little to those 'Forged that came for the kids. But they didn't buy it, and I guess that's why they only sent you here. We got problems, and I'm not sure that you can help us. But it's too late now, it took too long, and now I'm afraid for my town.

These folks are good people. We cleared this land and we're trying to make a life for ourselves. We don't ask for help, we don't take handouts. And we sure don't depend on no one for nothing". He slammed his fist in to the table for emphasis.

"But these folks showed up, and they started ruining our town. And we didn't have a choice, see. We had to get someone here to help us. And if you just want to go back to your school and leave us to die, well, I understand that. We should never have asked for help. We should never have got no one else involved."

By the end of his speech, it appears that John Kassel is perhaps no longer talking to the group. His body language is agitated, and he seems to be looking past all the faces in front of him. He finally sighs deeply and looks down at the table, shaking his head.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 2, 2007)

Taken aback by John's sudden outburst, Catherine takes a second to gather her thoughts before responding. "Sir, first you need to calm down. We need to know what is going on, before we can help. I assure you we are here to help you in whatever way we can, but you need to explain the whole situation to us. Obviously you couldn't directly tell the academy what was going on, but why not send a letter with one of the escorts? The academy had no way of knowing what was happening here, so that is why they sent a small expedition here. Now let's all sit back down and start at the beginning. Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto, can you look around to see if we are being watched? If we can reassure our friend here, that would be good." Catherine waits for someone to make the next move.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 2, 2007)

"Cath, ah...the Captain speaks the truth, Master Kassel.  We're here to help, and we will protect you and your people with every fibre of our beings.  This is our duty, and I can assure that we all take it very seriously indeed."

Darrick looks him in the eye, steadily.  "So, please, tell us.  Who are 'they'?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> Kaelan, Charles and Sepoto, can you look around to see if we are being watched? If we can reassure our friend here, that would be good."




Kaelan nods to Catherine and looks expectably at the other two, before opening the door and moving quickly and quietly outside.  He circles the building twice, looking for anybody, even other townsfolk, that could be a threat.  He thought, _I don't know what is happening now.  Could other changelings be the problem?  The man seems to think people are watching him, that is the only explanation I know of.  I hope that they don't continue without me, this has got me curious now._

Spot:  26, Listen: 20, Hide:  22, MS:   24


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 2, 2007)

While Kaelan looks around outside, Sepoto takes a different approach. Things are beginning to become more clear in his mind almost as they become more obfuscated for his companions. 

If the shifter's instincts have spoken true, the threat was a far more insidious one than what they were led to believe. The sense of being watched has raised his hackles since their encounter with the apes, and it has only grown stronger. He recalls the blank stare that Kassel gave while issuing his outburst a moment ago, and true fear begins to creep up his spine. When he looks at the unoccupied chair, he speaks.

"Goodman Kassel, of whom do you speak? Are they the ones for whom you have you left _this_ chair for?"  

Sepoto looks to Catherine and whispers under his breath:

_"There is evil here, Catherine, do you sense it as well?"_

Sepoto then looks to Charles and somewhat sarcastically mutters,
_
"Yes, relax have a potato, friend Sepoto... do you not see now?"_

[sblock]Sepoto will focus his Spot and Listen checks instead on the room they are currently in, paying particular attention to the extra chair.

Spot Check = 12 
Listen Check = 13 [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 2, 2007)

Sepoto said:
			
		

> "There is evil here, Catherine, do you sense it as well?"





Catherine whispers back, "I wish I knew. Do you sense something?"


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

As Kaelan circles the building, staying close to it to hide in its shadows, he notices two figures that appear to be watching Kassel's house. The other people he sees are all moving about, going from one place to the other. However these figures are staying still, and appear to be looking right at the building he exited.

They are too far away for him to get a good look, but it appears that John may not be simply paranoid, after all.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Charles smiles slightly, 'course. He stands up and follows Kaelen to the door. I'll circle the house in the opposite direction.

spot, listen, hide, ms (1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=16, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=28)

EDIT:

Assuming Sepoto makes his comment before Charles leaves to search...



> "Yes, relax have a potato, friend Sepoto... do you not see now?"




Even if there _is_ some problem here, those potatoes were delicious. Never let evil get between you and your food, I'd say...


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

Inside the house, Kassel appears lost in thought for a moment, but he looks to Catherine once she speaks to him. He doesn't answer her, but Sepoto catches his attention.

"The chair? The chair is just a chair. We used to have meetings, here. Small ones, before we all got together in the meeting house. It was easier, then. 

I hope the don't see your friend. I'm afraid that me being a stupid old man may hurt you young folks. And I'd not forgive myself if it did."

Kassel seems to have been calmed down, he shakes his head sadly. "They said they'd kill our crops, kill our animals. They said we'd starve and whither away."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

As Charles circles the building, staying close to it to hide in its shadows, he notices a lone figure that appears to be watching Kassel's house. The other people he sees are all moving about, going from one place to the other. However this figure is staying still, and appears to be looking right at the building he exited.

It is too far away for him to get a good look, but it appears that John may not be simply paranoid, after all.

[sblock](ooc: So, we have two figures in the direction that Kaelan went, and one figure in the direction Charles went. I wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page, so I didn't edit the first post, I made this one instead. Please pardon the blatant rip-off. )[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 2, 2007)

(Does it appear that the figure has spotted Charles?)


----------



## Pebele (Mar 2, 2007)

(No, it does not appear that either Charles nor Kaelan have been spotted)


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Charles will try to meet up with Kaelen to ask his opinion on what to do next. Personally, he wants to move away from the house to give the impression he wasn't there and approach the figure to have an innocent conversation so he can see what's up.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 2, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Kassel seems to have been calmed down, he shakes his head sadly. "They said they'd kill our crops, kill our animals. They said we'd starve and whither away."




"No," Darrick says firmly, "This will _not_ happen.  Not so long as I have breath in my body, and strength in my arm.  You are not alone in this matter, Master Kassel.  Not any longer."

"But,"  he continues, in a gentler tone, "We need to know the truth, John.  We cannot do this blind.  Not for our sake, not for yours."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Kaelan*

[sblock]I'm going to assume I didn't see Charles because my spot/listen did not beat his hide/ms.  If he stops me, before I can do what I say below, we will do what he suggests in his plan above.  Also, do these figures appear to be hiding or just standing in plain sight, looking at the house?[/sblock]

Kaelan circles the house, coming around in front and reentering.  "There are two people outside watching us.  Too distant to make out details, what are our orders?"


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 3, 2007)

Sepoto frowns slightly, and answers Catherine quietly.

"No, not in here, but close..."

Before the shifter can say anymore, he observes Kaelan outside the window and quickly interprets the subtle meaning of his pantomime. He nods once to the Valenar and whispers to the others what he has seen.
_
"There are others outside the house-hut, watching us. Kaelan warns to be wary."_

Sepoto draws his kukri and moves as close as possible to the entry door, attempting to find a nook to hide within on either side of the portal. His intent is to pouce upon any unwelcome guests that may enter John Kassel's home.

[sblock]Hide Check = 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

"Excellent," Trebuchet enthuses. "Mysterious creeping figures to be dispatched with all haste!"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 3, 2007)

Catherine notices Kaelan's signal, and notes Sepoto taking position near the door. "Looks like trouble. If you've got information John, now's the time to tell us." Catherine looks over at Darrick, "Lieutenant, we should get ready, in case this gets ugly."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 3, 2007)

John looks to the window and jumps to his feet. "No! No violence in the town! For the love of the Host, don't hurt anyone!

Stop them! No one in the town will hurt you. It's not us you need to worry about. Some of them are misled, they think we have no choice but to work with them. They think I'm a stubborn old man, and I am, but they won't hurt you."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc, Pebele]  So is the roof able to support me, or do I come back inside?  Was the roof ten feet high?  If that is the case I will make a jump check to reach the roof, then I'll take 10 on a climb check to pull myself up.  I need a 16 jump check to reach the roof(2 ft vertical jump because of 8ft vertical reach).  Without moving I fail on first three attemptsJump: 17; three previous failures.  Keep in mind I am doing this out of sight of the watchers.  Of course this is void if I can determine that the roof won't hold me(which is pretty likely, w/equipment I'm about 210lbs).[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Charles executes his plan to talk to the figure. He likely sneaks passed another house to appear behind the figure and slowly walks towards him, but not in a silent or threatening manner. He makes himself appear preoccupied staring at the stars above.

(Do I need to make new rolls? If not, then...)

Nice night, ain't it? I arrived here and wow, I must say I am impressed with the view.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 3, 2007)

*ooc for EvolutionKB*

[sblock]Sorry for forgetting to answer you. I was a bit tired last night. 

It seems unlikely that the roof will support your weight, it is obviously a temporary roof mostly to keep the elements out.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay I edited my post in response.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 3, 2007)

The figure looks over to Charles, makes a non-committal grunt, and goes back to watching Kassel's house.

~*~*~*~*~*~

When Kaelan enters the house, John Kassel looks to him. "Where's the other one? The one who followed you outside? 

Some of the townsfolk disagree with me for trying to stop The Children of Winter. But I won't have you people hurting my citizens!"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 3, 2007)

"The Children of Winter? Hmm...

[sblock]
Time to see what I know.
Knowledge (Religion) 1d20+9=21 
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Charles rolls his eyes in annoyance. _Well, I guess I'll have to chase this aggressively._ He clears his throat and continues. Uh, hmm, I guess it's rude of me to speak without introducing myself. My name is Charles... you? He extends his hand for a handshake.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> "Where's the other one? The one who followed you outside?




"Probably still out there, I didn't see him.  Children of Winter? Are these the ones that are threatening you and the people here?  Does anybody know anything about them?"Knowledge Nature and history:  5 and 19


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

(I thought the various major druidic sects were common knowledge...if not, I'll edit this post...clearly, Knowledge skill might reveal things that were -not- common knowledge )

"The Children of Winter," Trebuchet recites, "I have heard the name in reference to a radical druidic sect. Unfortunately, I have not found time to follow up. I don't know more than that."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 4, 2007)

(Shayuri: I don't think that the Children of Winter are really a large enough sect to be common knowledge. It is possible that Trebuchet could have heard them mentioned in passing, but only in as much as being a radical druidic sect.)

Kaelan searches his memory and recalls that small settlements in the Eldeen Reaches and in Aundair have had problems with the Children of Winter. He remembers that they seem to be some sort of radical and terroristic group with delusions about the end of life as it is known.

Catherine also searches her memory, and recalls the Children of Winter taking up a fair portion of her recent religion classes. They are a small, but powerful apocalyptic sect that worships death and decay. They have an affinity for vermin and disease, and they believe that a series of terrible disasters will usher in a new Golden Age.

She also remembers that they are strongest in the Eldeen Reaches and in Aundair, but have not yet been encountered in Q'Barra.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

As Charles introduces himself, the figure turns from Kassel's house and looks directly at him. The figure appears to be male, though his face is obscured by a dark cloak. "Viktor Rozchenko. I am busy, I do not wish to speak with you."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Charles takes a step back, Oh boy, where are my manners. Sorry to bother you, have a nice night and enjoy the stars. Maybe we'll see each other again, eh? He performs a small salute then walks away quickly. He intends to enter the house unseen, like before.

(Do I need to make a Hide check?).


----------



## Pebele (Mar 4, 2007)

[sblock]
Yes please.
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 4, 2007)

(Hide (1d20+10=14))


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 4, 2007)

"Rest easy," Darrick says, raising a hand.  "We'll not act rashly here.  Too many lives at risk, and Charles knows this.  He won't start trouble.  But even so, John, no more prevarications.  Time runs short.  Tell us all of it, please."


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 4, 2007)

Sepoto sheathes his kukri as Kaelan returns, and hearing Darrick's words, nods vigorously.

"Yes, the time for truth is upon you; we only wish to help your folk!"


----------



## Pebele (Mar 4, 2007)

If Viktor Rozchenko noticed Charles sneaking back in to John Kassel's house, he made no indication of it. Once Charles had re-entered the house, John breathed a sigh of relief and finally sat back down.

"Yes. Yes, good. I suppose I do owe you all an explanation. But first you must understand, I only ever do anything if I think it's for the best. I want this town to thrive, I want it to be a place where good, hard-working people can feel safe. Where they can see the fruits of their labors and know that they done something right.

A couple a months ago, these three people showed up. Said they was travelers, said they needed a place to stay for awhile. We opened out town and our hearts to them. We fed them, sheltered them, helped them as best we could.

Then one day, our field animals took sick. We couldn't figure out what was wrong. Then our crops took sick. The strangers said that this was what was supposed to happen, that our town was a blight, and that it was gonna be reclaimed.

They said if we helped them, if we drove off those lizards that live up north of here, that they might let our town live a little longer and die natural like.

What was we supposed to do? We're farmers, hunters, not killers. We don't know how to drive off no blasted lizards!"

Kassel shook his head, his voice wavered a little and he looked directly at Catherine and Darrick.

"These Children of Winter, I don't know who they are or what they want, 'cept they want the lizards gone. And I want them gone. I want my town back the way it was. 

That's why we told the 'Forged the lizards were attacking. We thought they'd send a whole bunch of soldiers to get rid of them. But the 'Forged, they don't see with their hearts, like people do. They see with their eyes, and we just didn't put enough effort in to fooling them.

Maybe I'm a stupid old man. Maybe I should just roll over and let those Children of Winter do whatever they want. But I don't got a quitting bone in my body. You've got to help us! Please."


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 4, 2007)

Catherine shakes her head in understanding. "So that's it. What've you said does mesh with what I know about the children. They hope to bring about the end of all things, to usher in a new golden age. Their typical attack methods as John can attest, are famines and plagues. Why they need the lizardfolk removed is beyond me though."

Catherine looks over the rest of the group. "I think I can speak for those under my command, and say that we'll remove the Children of Winter's grip on the town, and do it without harming the Deep Mist tribe. What can you tell us about the others? The ones who don't support your point of view?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I don't know why they would want the lizardmen gone either."  Kaelan scratches his chin and tucks some hair behind his ear.  "As much as I hate the lizardfolk, we can't let these terrorists control you any more.  Why would some of your people here follow the Children of Winter?  Do you know where the Children are now?"


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 4, 2007)

"Druids who destroy life?"  Darrick shakes his head, the disgust obvious in his voice.  "That's...that's _perverse_!  There's already too damned many dead places in the world, without adding more!"

He calms himself, looking down at his clenched fists without speaking for a moment.

Without looking up, he says, slowly, "Your people are afraid, Master Kassel.  And not without good reason.  Perhaps we should play along.  Ride off to 'eliminate' the Poison Dusk, with much noise and fanfare.  Wouldn't hurt to speak to them, if they're willing to listen, but the important thing is for us to leave and for these 'children of winter' to think that we'll be gone for a nice long while.  And then those of us who are less...."

Darrick looks up now, smiling faintly.  "...less, shall we say 'clanky?'  Can re-enter the town stealthily, and gather some intelligence for us.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 5, 2007)

Sepoto looks from Catherine to Kassel to Darrick and back to Catherine once again, a quizzical look crossing his features.

"Catherine, if I am understanding, these Children you speak of follow the nature-ways like many of my tribe once did...like many of the lizardfolk _do._ Why would they seek to destroy their neighbors, then? Is it because of this 'Winn-Turr' you speak of? There are many dark things in the jungle, but Sepoto has never heard of _this_ demon."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Charles takes a seat close to Kassel. I don't like Lizardfolk either, but as a tribe, I have little problem with the Poison Dusk. Before you answer anyone's question, could you tell me some of their names? I might have met one.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 5, 2007)

sepoto said:
			
		

> "Catherine, if I am understanding, these Children you speak of follow the nature-ways like many of my tribe once did...like many of the lizardfolk do. Why would they seek to destroy their neighbors, then? Is it because of this 'Winn-Turr' you speak of? There are many dark things in the jungle, but Sepoto has never heard of this demon."




"Winter is one of the natural seasons of weather. I've heard it can get pretty cold in some places, but I've lived in Q'barra my whole life, so I couldn't tell you. As for the children, they believe more in the _death_ aspect of the natural cycle. The idea of the cycle is just taken to the extreme for them.

Catherine listens to Darrick's idea. "That might not be a bad idea. We could make a camp a few hours away from town, and the rest could meet up with the the three of us after scouting the town.

After hearing Charles ask about the names of the involved townsfolk. "Good job on possibly getting the name of one of them. I guess if nothing else, we could see if we could _persuade_ them to provide some information on the Children's activities.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 5, 2007)

Kassel looks visibly relieved when Charles returns to the room.

"Firstly, no one in the town is in _cahoots_ with these Winter people. Some of them just feel it's safer to do as they say instead of fighting them. We all just want to be left alone, that's why we're out in the middle of nowhere in the first place.

I can see why they feel that way, I'm starting to feel it myself. But my pa never laid down to no one, and I intend to be the type of man he was.

As for where they are, that I don't know. I know they left town, heading East. They can't be too far, cause they come in to town every couple'a days, to make sure we aren't trying to move against them."

He looked from Catherine to Kaelan, then he turned to Charles. "Names? there's half a dozen that have been very vocal about their opinions. Viola Junt, Urik Nels, Viktor Rozchenko, Akil Leron, Aetos Giles and Iago Ximen. There could be a few more, but those six have been quite vocal with the whole town about me being wrong.

They're still good people. Hard-working, good people. We just don't quite agree about how to save our town, is all."

Finally, he looked to Darrick, then to Catherine after him. "If you want to try this... well, this trick against my people, I'll help you. But I must insist that you not make any moves on the townsfolk. Please, I beg all of you, do not hurt my people. 

That's not to say that I expect you to do nothing, if one of them loses their mind. But please, don't come at my people with weapons drawn, eh? We aren't a violent group, never have been, and I hope never will be. Kill those Children, but not my people."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 5, 2007)

> Viktor Rozchenko




At this Charles lifts his noticeably lifts his head.

Hmm, I've met Viktor. Actually..., Charles hesitates. The last thing he wants to do is frighten the old guy. If there is anything about Viktor you know especially, could you tell us? I need to speak with Catherine... on a completely uninvolved matter.

Charles stands up and walks to the door, while gesturing Catherine, and to a lesser degree Kaelen, to follow.

Assuming Catherine follows, he whispers: On my scouting, I saw a man in the distance watching this house. I investigated further without letting this man see that I came from the house. I asked him his name and it was Viktor Rozchenko. He didn't say much at all, but he wasn't in what I call a joyful mood. He seemed pretty focused on this house. He takes a breath.

Assuming Kaelen followed, he will ask Did you happen to see anyone? And just one? If you saw a person I didn't or worse, a couple people..., he adjusts his bandanna, (with or without Kaelen, he says) It is possible tonight might get violent.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 5, 2007)

Seeing Charles motion for her to follow, Catherine excuses herself from the meeting and follows Charles outside. 







			
				Charles said:
			
		

> On my scouting, I saw a man in the distance watching this house. I investigated further without letting this man see that I came from the house. I asked him his name and it was Viktor Rozchenko. He didn't say much at all, but he wasn't in what I call a joyful mood. He seemed pretty focused on this house.




She nods, "That meshes with what John said. Do you want me to try and talk to him, and see what I can get from him?


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd be careful. You don't want to panic him. Maybe we should be thinking of a defense for tonight.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan steps away from the window, following Charles and Catherine.  "I saw two of them on my outing.  They were too far away to see their faces and I didn't approach."

"I am not sure if things will get violent just yet.  From what Kassel says, these people are not warriors, just farmers.  They just want what is best for the settlement."

[sblock=ooc for Pebele]How much do we know about druids?  Do we know they have animal companions?  Knowledge Nature check about druids:  18 [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 5, 2007)

"Good point. I'd hate to push too hard and not get anything useful from them. Although, I would like to avoid any civilian casualties wherever we can, hopefully as farmers, they'll withdraw if hurt. They aren't professionals after all. As for a defense, I'd say either fortifying rooms in the inn or wherever, or camping outside of town. It's up to you two. I'm not qualified in the realm of preventing ambushes. Catherine smiles at both Kaelan and Charles after the last part.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I'd rather not stay in town, if we leave and go in the direction of the lizardfolk, they might assume that we are going to deal with them, then we can put Darrick's plan into action."

Reassuming his spot across from the window, Kaelan looks towards Kassel.  "How many Children of Winter are there?  We need to know what we are up against." _I won't be ill prepared again._


----------



## Pebele (Mar 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc for EvolutionKB]Here's what Kaelan would know about druids: Druids are similar to clerics, but their devotion is to the natural order of the world instead of to a deity. They are often seen in conjunction with an animal companion, similar to (but different from) a mage's familiar. [/sblock]

Before Charles, Catherine and Kaelan go off on their own, Kassel looks to Charles. "You might've met Viktor, sure. He's a quiet man, keeps to himself mostly. His only son was one of the kids we sent to your school. Viktor was insistent that Gunther get a chance to make something of himself. Viktor's a good man, he just isn't patient."

He watches the three talking in hushed tones with interest, but doesn't move from his seat. When Kaelan returns, he is silent for a moment, then thoughtfully answers. "Well, I don't know exactly. Three for sure, they was the ones that came in to our town and stayed for awhile. Usually only two of them come back to keep tabs on us. 

I suppose there could be more, but we always see the same ones, so if there's more of 'em, they don't come around here."


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 5, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> "If you want to try this... well, this trick against my people, I'll help you. But I must insist that you not make any moves on the townsfolk. Please, I beg all of you, do not hurt my people.
> 
> That's not to say that I expect you to do nothing, if one of them loses their mind. But please, don't come at my people with weapons drawn, eh? We aren't a violent group, never have been, and I hope never will be. Kill those Children, but not my people."




"That's not our way, Master Kassel,"  Darrick assures him.  "And if worst comes to worst, well, I know how to use the flat of my blade, as well as the edge."

Turning to the others, he continues, "I suggest that we leave in the morning, early.  We can take the evening to ask some questions, find out what we can from the townsfolk.  Show them that we're here to help.  It would be best to be prepared for trouble, but in truth I should think that these...these 'Children' would want to avoid open conflict at this juncture."


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 5, 2007)

Darrick said:
			
		

> "I suggest that we leave in the morning, early.  We can take the evening to ask some questions, find out what we can from the townsfolk.  Show them that we're here to help.  It would be best to be prepared for trouble, but in truth I should think that these...these 'Children' would want to avoid open conflict at this juncture."




"Whichever plan we go with, I agree that the best course is not antagonize the townsfolk, and in fact if we are going to go right for the children's base of operations, we should leave town in a different direction to throw off suspicion. I'm more than confident our wilderness specialists can guide us to our target without issues."

Catherine pauses for a little bit, before leaning her head onto her hand. "The other question is what to do tonight. We can camp outside of town, to throw off any surveillance against us. We can stay at the inn tonight, and conduct a little investigation of our own. If we did that, maybe you three, Catherine points to Kaelan, Charles, and Sepoto, could scout around town again, and see what you can find out that way. Darrick and I could try and persuade someone to provide us some information. Trebuchet could stand guard in the inn to make sure no one tries to surprise us tonight. Would that work for everyone? If you've got ideas, now is the time to submit them.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 5, 2007)

If you guys don't mind, maybe someone or some of us should stay at Kassel's home overnight. He points to himself and shrugs.

Charles has a gut feeling that Kassel's life might be in danger. He believes that his own townsfolk could be manipulated enough to even take his life.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 6, 2007)

> If you guys don't mind, maybe someone or some of us should stay at Kassel's home overnight.




Still clearly unnerved by some instinctual cue he cannot quite fathom, Sepoto nods vigorously at Charles' suggestion.

"If Catherine allows it, I will remain here, with Charles. Sepoto thinks that _these_ Children will not be contented with gifts of fruit and song..."

The shifter has grown somewhat calmer, his sense of foreboding validated by the presence of the Children of Winter's spies. Now that he is more rational, he places his hand on his chin in a rough approximation of Catherine's gesture a moment ago.

"Catherine, perhaps it would also be wise for Sepoto and Charles to remain behind when you and the others set out for the jungle again...we could then be 'as-the-shadow' to anyone who would seek to follow you."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

"I would be more than happy to patrol the inn, or any other location deemed suitable," Trebuchet says agreeably. "Furthermore, since I have not expended any energy today, I will be capable of spending the entire night on watch, with no recharging period required."

He hesitates, then asks, "The presence of druids could complicate things. Should I consider non-domesticated animals to be viable targets for termination?"


----------



## Pebele (Mar 6, 2007)

John Kassel gets to his feet and paces around the room a bit. "I thank you for being willing to help. I just hope none of you gets hurt for doing it. Far as I know, the Children haven't hurt any humans. That don't mean they won't hurt people, of course, but just that so far they haven't.

I got room here for one, maybe two of you to stay with me, but I can't house all of you. The Inn is run by a good woman, by the name of Gilda Cooper. She'll gladly give you folks a room."

Kassel turns and faces the group. "So you're heading out tomorrow? Is there anything I can do to help you our tonight?"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Catherine listens to John and shurugs. "Alright then, one of you should stay here tonight. I'll let you two figure out who it should be. The rest of us will head to the inn.

She looks to Trebuchet. "Let's just consider them viable targets if they are acting in a hostile fashion , ok?


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> She looks to Trebuchet. "Let's just consider them viable targets if they are acting in a hostile fashion , ok?




"Nothing worse than hostile sheep," Darrick agrees, with a slightly strained smile.  "To the inn, then.  It'll be nice to take my armor off for a time."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Treb, what would you prefer?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 6, 2007)

*Kaelan*



> Catherine points to Kaelan, Charles, and Sepoto, could scout around town again, and see what you can find out that way. Darrick and I could try and persuade someone to provide us some information. Trebuchet could stand guard in the inn to make sure no one tries to surprise us tonight. Would that work for everyone?




"That sounds good to me.  I still think we should pretend we are heading after the lizardfolk.  I am confident that any of us three could get us back on the right trail towards the Children.  Catherine, if anybody encounters the any of the Children while on our scouting duties, what are your orders?"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Catherine, if anybody encounters the any of the Children while on our scouting duties, what are your orders?"




"Unless they move to engage you, just try to stay hidden and observe their actions. If they take any hostile action towards you, try to withdraw instead of engaging them. If you do need to fight, then try and stay mobile as much as you can. Information gathering is paramount here. Combat is secondary."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Treb, what would you prefer?




"Prefer?" Trebuchet seems bemused by the question. "Whichever option places me at the point of maximum tactical usefulness, I suppose. I am open to suggestions."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Charles's face expresses concern as he hears Treb's answer. Oi. Right. Okay, well, you don't sleep right? I guess that could make you the better candidate. It's very important that if something happens, you signal for help.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 7, 2007)

While the group is sorting who will go where and do what, John Kassel busies himself with gathering items to make his lodgers comfortable. He grabs some extra pillows and blankets, and sets about making makeshift beds on the floor.

"It won't be that fancy, I'm afraid. But you should be comfortable. The Inn has better accommodations than I do. Being that it's their job and all." He offers a rare smile, but it's gone as quickly as it came.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 7, 2007)

"Whomever is coming with me to the inn, let's head on over there. We'll set out for the _Lizardfolk_ encampment tomorrow, ok?" Catherine smirked at the last part, then headed outside towards the inn.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan follows Catherine to the inn.  He looks around, trying to notice if those that watch are still doing so.  Spot 11, Listen 20


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Charles also follows Catherine.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 7, 2007)

Sepoto looks to Trebuchet, places one hand upon his metal arm, and nods to him with a grave look he believes approximates someone giving sagely advice:

"Trenchbucket, if any of these unhappy Children or their angry sheep attack you in John Kassel's hut-house in the night, call out. I will be watching from nearby." 

Satisfied, Sepoto moves with the others toward the door, planning to escort Catherine and Darrick to the the inn before setting out to keep watch on the area of the town in the vicinity of Kassel's home. As he walks, he glances about for an unoccupied house or inconspicuous tree that he can climb to provide the best view of the surrounding area.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 8, 2007)

John Kassel looks to the group with a tilt of his head. "Alright, so, just the 'Froged here is staying? Ok, good. Ah, Treb-you-shay, was it? I, uh, I apologize I don't know if you need a bed or not?"

He then waves to the others "You all have a nice night, and thank you kindly for your help."

As the group makes their way to the Inn, which is located on the far East side of the town, Kaelan is on the look-out for anyone who may still be watching the house. As far as he can tell, they are gone. He does not hear the sounds of being followed, only the quiet murmur of conversations and other village noise.

Sepoto finds a nice sturdy tree about ten feet to the Southwest of Kassel's home. It appears to be relatively well hidden and away from the main pathways of the settlement.

(OOC: Were you all heading straight to the Inn, or?)


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm heading directly to the inn, to call it a night.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2007)

"Of course, Sepoto," Trebuchet agrees, "I will call out so you may join me in repelling the attack."

To the old man he replies, "Oh, no. Since I won't be sleeping, a bed will not be required. Thank you for thinking of it though."

He takes a position in the middle of the room and...just watches, occasionally turning to look out another window, only the gleam from his eyes visible in the darkness.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock]
Straight to the inn, yes.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock]Yes, straight to the inn[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock] Sepoto follows the others to the inn, wishes them good night, and then returns for a quick scouting circuit of the neighborhood around Kassel's home. He then ascends the tree and watches the house from a higher vantage point for a time, before taking his sleep. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 8, 2007)

*Diary of Catherine Valeska - Entry Three*

Sar, 20th of Eyre, 998 YK

Today we arrived in Havenwood, and met with John Kassel, the leader of the settlement. Our suspicions were confirmed as it turns out that there is far more going on here than originally reported. It turns out that were no lizardfolk attacks at all. While I detest the deceit on the part of the citizens, it seems as though they had no choice. A radical druid cult of terrorists known as the Children of Winter have laid siege to the town by threatening to blight the town's food supplies and livestock. They gave the town an ultimatum, drive off the Deep Mist tribe or be destroyed. I wonder why the druids want the lizardfolk gone?

I learned about their philosophies of natural order and cycle of life, but I just can't believe that anyone could really believe this stuff. By killing the innocent you could help bring about a golden age. What nonsense. The best course is to live your life according to the tenets of the Host, and not some back to nature, tree worshipping nonsense. 

In explaining the situation to John, I more or less took control of the mission. As a result, Darrick began addressing me as Captain in front of the townsfolk. I responded by calling him my lieutenant. So I guess the list the Captain, Lieutenant, and 4 Sergeants. Hopefully that nomenclature will keep the townsfolk happy, even though they were hoping for a much larger expeditionary force. Anyways, hooray for field commissions!

Tomorrow we set out to find their childrens' base of operations and put an end to their threats and dishonorable actions. 

May the goddess grant us the grace and honor to save the innocent and punish the wicked.

-Catherine


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 8, 2007)

(Yes, into the Inn)


----------



## Pebele (Mar 8, 2007)

When the group arrives at the Inn they are met by Gilda Cooper. She greets them pleasantly and shows them to two rooms at the back of the Inn. "I saw you all leaving with John, so I guess you're the reinforcements we were hoping for. There will be no charge for the rooms, of course, you're the ones who will save our town, after all! Please, get some rest. It's nothing fancy, but the beds are clean and comfortable."

Night settles over the town, and the noise outside quiets. The night is unnaturally still, just like the nights that the group spent on the trail. 

[sblock=OOC](If you guys would like to talk more in the rooms, go ahead. I will have another post up tonight.)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan takes sharpens and shines his weapons and armor before he goes to sleep.  The unnatural silence was really starting to unnerve him.  Kaelan kept his armor on while he slept, it was light enough not to bother him.  It is also always good to be prepared;  Although Kassel said the townsfolk were not working for the Children of Winter, he didn't entirely trust the people here.  They had lied once already afterall.  They might be simply confused, but Charles could be right; hopefully Kassel wasn't in danger.  Charles can handle himself though.  With Sepoto and Treb watching things should be okay.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 9, 2007)

"Be ready," Darrick says quietly to the others before retiring.  "I really don't expect anything to occur tonight, but one never knows what desperate -- or mad -- men might do."

As he prepares for sleep, he makes very sure that his sword is close by his bed...and, with a sigh, he arranges his armor as best he can on a chair before the door.  Rather precarious, but likely to make an impressive clatter should someone try to enter surreptitiously.

He eyes the window for a moment, but then sighs and shakes his head.  He feels silly enough about the level of paranoia he's already displayed....


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Charles is quick to go to bed. He is slightly worried about Treb. _If they break him, we can just put him back together right? That's how they work I think._

He applies drow poison to spear, in preparation for tomorrow. He does so without trouble. (Poison % (1d100=65))

He is off to bed after a few nods and waves to his comrades.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 12, 2007)

For the group at the Inn, the night passes uneventfully. 

John Kassel retired to his bedroom shortly after the group left, leaving Trebuchet to keep watch. Once, in the middle of the night, Trebuchet was sure that he had seen a figure moving around the perimeter of the house, but when he moved to take a closer look he could find nothing. At any rate, no one made any moves on the house itself.

Sepoto slept soundly through the night.

When morning comes, John Kassel meets Trebuchet in the main room. "We should head to the Inn to see your friends and grab some food. They should head out this morning, whether they're going to try to talk to the lizards or if they're just gonna head after the Children."

It seems Kassel is in a hurry, because he doesn't wait for Trebuchet to respond, he heads out the door and towards the Inn.

Inside the Inn, Gilda Cooper knocks on the doors to the rooms the group occupies. "Breakfast is on! Get it while it's hot!"


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 12, 2007)

Catherine yawns deeply, then covers her mouth. "Ah, sorry about that. Well I'm famished, so let's eat and figure out where we're going today. Ok?" Catherine heads downstairs.

[sblock]
Spells prepared: Cure Minor Wounds x3, Light
Cure Light Wounds x3, Invest Minor Protection

Glad to see you're feeling better! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 12, 2007)

Darrick decends the stairs with a clatter, helmet under his arm, and cheerfully salutes Catherine.  "Sounds like an excellent plan, Captain," he responds in a cheerful tone.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2007)

With a yawn, Kaelan wakes up.  _I'm almost disappointed that nothing woke me during the night_, he thinks.  _Perhaps our vigilant friends prevented any conflicts for the moment...or maybe they want us all together so they can strike us all at once.  No matter, they will not stand long before us.  We are a formidable group and shouldn't be underestimated._  Kaelan then goes downstairs to  get his fill of breakfast to make sure he is energized for the events of the day, whatever they be.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 13, 2007)

Sepoto noisily chews the remainder of the mango he had been eating, and then discards the rind by tossing it from the tree as far as he can into the undergrowth surrounding the village. 
_
Perhaps a tree will grow there some day, and the children of Havenwood will have mangos..._

Without a thought, the shifter wipes his sticky hands upon his already mud-encrusted fur, and inhales his own scent deeply. 

_Perhaps it is time to bathe soon. When was the last time? He found himself hoping there would be a stream or a portion of the river on the next leg of their trek into the wilds. Master Othos always said, "when you can't remember the last time you bathed; it is the the time to bathe". It wouldn't do to have the poison dusk scenting him seven miles down the trail._

When Sepoto noticed Kassel and the warforged exiting the small house-hut below, all thoughts of the bath were forgotten. He had slept well, and was in better spirits. The nervousness of yesterday seemed to have passed somewhat, though he couldn't exactly figure out why. As the bright gleam of the sun passed over Trebuchet's head, reflecting back into his eyes, Sepoto bounded from the tree, dancing over the branches before landing at Kassel's feet and causing him to start momentarily. The warforged remained impassive.

"Oho, Trenchbucket, Mr. Kassel! Are we now off to the inn?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2007)

Trebuchet accompanies Kessel out of his house without a dissenting word. When Sepoto joins him, he nods stiffly and says, "Good morning! Nothing interrupted your period of vulnerability?"


----------



## Pebele (Mar 13, 2007)

When Sepoto jumped out in front of him, John Kassel was quite startled. "By the Host! Don't you know I'm an old man, boy? I can't take being startled like that! I got enough to worry about, I don't need people jumping out of trees at me.

We're going to the Inn for breakfast and to meet with the rest of your group. I hope they finalized their plans, so we can get this thing started soon. The longer you all are here, the more worried I get."

Kassel, Trebuchet and Sepoto arrived at the Inn in short order, and Kassel sat down with the group to a meal of fruit and biscuits. The food wasn't fancy, but it was quite tasty, and Gilda Cooper kept their water glasses full.

"Now, what can I do to help with your plan? If it's in my power, I will do whatever I can. But I must ask that you decide soon. I got a bad feeling in my bones that we don't have much time."


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 13, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> "Now, what can I do to help with your plan? If it's in my power, I will do whatever I can. But I must ask that you decide soon. I got a bad feeling in my bones that we don't have much time."




"You can give us directions,"  Darrick suggests.  "We need to know where the Poison Dusk settlement is, so that we can head in that direction when we leave.  Beyond that, well, I think that we're all best off if we can leave you out of this as much as possible."


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 13, 2007)

"I agree whole heartedly. The sooner we move out, the sooner we can put this matter to rest."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Charles is last to wake up and does so with no haste. At first, he though he was still at the academy, thinking of what he would do for that day. The moment he lifted his head, he was very disoriented, as nothing seemed familiar. _Oh yeah..._

He quickly gets ready and joins the group, with an grin on his face. He rested well and is quick to say it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I agree that we should move out ASAP, we don't want the Children to expect our company."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 14, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "I agree that we should move out ASAP, we don't want the Children to expect our company."




Charles playfully sighs, And I was just getting used to this place, too. He adjusts his spear into a better position on his back and moves toward the door. He stops and waits by it, waiting for everyone to get in their word then set off.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 14, 2007)

"I hate to tell you this, but I don't know exactly where it is. It's to the north of us, I know that. I imagine at least a couple day's journey. There's a bit of a path, but I don't think it goes all the way to the Deep Mist village. It might, I've never checked."

With that, John Kassel gets up from the table, and Gilda Cooper starts clearing away dishes. "I thank you all again. I'll make sure to inform anyone who asks what you went to do." Kassel gives a big grin.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 14, 2007)

Catherine gets up from the table. "You heard the man, let's get moving to the north and find this village." _And by find this village, I mean double back to the east instead._

Catherine pushes her chair back in place at the table and heads for the door.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 14, 2007)

"I thank you, Mistress Cooper," Darrick says as he too rises, "I've never eaten better, and that's a fact."  He bows to her, smiling cheerfully, and turns to follow Catherine.  "Give me a few moments to prepare Steadfast," he says loudly, "And I'll be more than ready for those damned lizards."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 15, 2007)

Darrick finds Steadfast stabled behind the Inn. It is an easy task to get him prepared for the journey. 

The rest of the group finishes their breakfast and heads for the north side of the village, where John Kassel bids them farewell. A small group of townspeople show up, as well. Charles recognizes Viktor Rozchenko, but the man stays to the back and only seems interested in watching them leave.

John Kassel waves goodbye and the group is on their way.

The trail is not as well-traveled as the trail from the Academy to Havenwood, but for the moment it poses no problem. There are still no animal sounds to be heard.

(ooc: I'll need to know your marching order. Are the three scouts staying on the trail with the group, or will they be in the bushes again?)


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 15, 2007)

"I'll take the lead in this column, or in general if we're aren't splitting up again. Once we are a little ways out from the village, we can head back towards the area we suspect the children from operating from. Alright?"

Catherine proceeds along the trail humming hymns to herself.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 15, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I think it is best that the three of us take to the jungle again, you never know who is watching.  Go ahead and take point Catherine, I'll resume my post on the right flank."   With that said Kaelan steps off the path just outside the boundaries of the trail, disappearing as best he can.

[sblock=Hide, MS, Spot, Listen]These are all assuming Darrick's aura is up, we are moving full speed(taking the -5) and there is no shadowy illumination(if there is +1 to hide)Hide, MS, Spot, Listen:  26, 15, 8, 22 [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 16, 2007)

> "I'll resume my post on the right flank."




...and I the left, Catherine.

[sblock] Hide Check = 13, Move Silently = 16, Spot Check = 16, Listen Check = 12[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Aye. I guess it would be redundant to say where I'll be? Charles nods with a smirk. He heads for the front.

[sblock]
Hide; Move Silently; Spot; Listen (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=17)

Btw, I only apply -5 to Hide and Move Silently right? Just making sure.

EDIT: Crap! I forgot to put my name on the roll ;x, hope that doesn't bother you lol
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Trebuchet trundles merrily along behind Catherine and Derrick, not saying much, but seeming rather intrigued by the environment. Occasionally he'll pluck a bit of branch off a tree, or scoop a rock off the ground...only to discard the find after a few minutes of inspection.

His alien, yet somehow familiar mind whirls around the 'nodes' as he thnks of them; the crucial elements of the puzzle. Children of Winter. Townsfolk. Poison Dusk Lizardmen. Absence of natural fauna. The variables spun and danced.

Soon enough, they'd have more information. What joy!


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 16, 2007)

Darrick hums as he rides, keeping a eye on the trail and the underbrush to either side.  It's a barely audible sound, blending in with the sounds of the jungle, but it's somehow...relaxing.

"We're in for some interesting times, I think," he says quietly.


[sblock]He's got his motivate Dex aura up, so Stealthy folks should be adding +3 to their Hide and Move Silently checks.  And initiative, should that come up....[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock]Does your DEX bonus reach us? How far does it go?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=BRP2]No worries about the name. I trust you guys, so I'm not going to go all Nazi on you or anything. [/sblock]

The first half of the day passes rather uneventfully, but around noon the jungle becomes even darker moments before a light rain begins to fall. 

Before anyone has much of a chance to say anything about this development, Sepoto notices movement ahead of him. Charles and Kaelan both hear the sounds of large animals moving towards the group through the jungle.

Catherine is the first to see a large lizard burst through the foliage in front of her. 

(Ok, everyone. Initiative and first round actions, please.)







Key:
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick/Steadfast
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto
Green: Charles
Aqua: Lizard1
Black: Lizard2
White: Lizard3


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock]I forgot the count Darrick's Aura. ;x so if you see two init rolls in my history, you know why lol

Initiative (1d20+7=22)

I'll make my move in the morning, too tired right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

(init 16: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=921274)

Trebuchet steps to his left to get a clear field of fire at the foremost lizard. A panel in his left shoulder flicks open, and from within the hollow exposed rises a device that looks a little like three hollow cylinders jutting out of a single larger cylinder. It comes out pointing straight up, but flips to aim the three open 'mouths' forward. From there, whenever Trebuchet's head moves, the device moves to point in the same direction.

"Engaging thermal ray," he reports, and one of the three openings starts to glow with a yellow-white light. The light erupts in a straight line, connecting the device on his shoulder to the lead lizard in a white bar bright enough to leave lurid afterimages when blinking afterwards.

(Scorching Ray! 1d20+7 to hit (assuming Dex still boosted) with ranged touch, doing 4d6 damage)


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 16, 2007)

Sepoto considers using the signal decided by the others for indicating an approaching threat, but when he hears the loud sounds of the crunching undergrowth he decides only a yell of warning will suffice to be heard. Whatever they are, they are big.

"Oho! Oho! Something approaches!"

Sepoto is cautious to act after shouting this warning, unsure of what, exactly, he is hearing. He quickly moves toward a tree within bowshot of the road, suddenly disappearing from view in mid-stride, then scales it hand over hand. When he reaches a branch about fifteen feet from the ground he pulls his bow from his shoulder an nocks an arrow for whatever should appear.

[SBLOCK] Initiative Check = 9 Assuming there is a large enough tree nearby, Sepoto will use his ki ability to Ghost Walk and become invisible for the run up to it, given the poor Initiative roll and the proximity of the nearest lizard. He then will ascend the tree to a perch that will give him a clear sight line and bowshot to the trail and the nearest beast. He will then draw his bow and nock an arrow. If enough time exists to do so, he will apply a dose of Black Adder Venom (Injury DC 11, Initial: 1d6 Con/Secondary 1d6 Con) to his arrow. His action during the next round is to continue his Ghost Walk (invisible for Sudden Strike Damage) and attack the nearest enemy if hostilities ensue. 2ND Round Attack: Shortbow Attack = 15 Shortbow Damage = 5 Sudden Strike Damage = 10 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock]Intiative: 19[/sblock]

Darrick gives a shout as he draws his sword, and spurs Steadfast forward to stand on Catherine's right.  "Stand ready!"  he calls out.

[sblock]Ready an action to strike at the first foe who approaches him: A 10 to hit, and 10 damage in the (very unlikley) event that his blow lands.  He'll make the traget of this attack the subject of his Shiled Block as well, making his AC vs. this lizard 24. He is, as usual, projecting his "Motivate Attack" aura.  Both Auras have a range of 60', by the way -- everyone should have been covered during the trip.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 16, 2007)

_Damn, what are these? More starving animals?_

Catherine draws her Halberd and braces herself to strike the first lizard to come in range. Also she tries to quickly id them as they close in. "Keep them away from Trebuchet! Get him some room to blast these things!"


[sblock]
Intiative 22
Knowledge (Nature) to id them 12
Attack Roll 11
Damage 14
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Charles is quick to go after the beast that stands in front of him. He runs vertically until he is 5 feet away from the creature's right side(left to him). He stabs his spear forward, using his quick speed to undermine the creature's defenses. There is Drow poison on his blade.

He also readies his body against a counter-attack.

[sblock]
Uses Dodge White/10.

He moves 5 spaces, stopping at 10 feet away from the lizard's left side.

He attacks, Skirmish activates.

Attack (1d20+6=7)

Oi. 

Seeing how he probably didn't hit, no point in rolling damage.

His AC against White/10 is 18. Against other opponents it is 17
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Init:  17 

With little a pause, Kaelan emerges from the forest with his scimitar at the ready.  He stands beside Catherine and will strike at the big lizard as it approaches.  [sblock=ooc]  Move to Catherine's side and ready attack to hit the lizard.That is a miss:  Nat 1 [/sblock]


[sblock=alternate actions]If the lizards go before Kaelan and he is not being attacked and a lizard is within five feet, then he will five foot step and take a full attack.  You were going to email us if something changes right?  If the lizards go before Kaelan, he will five foot possible to full attack if possiblehit ac: 12 & 22, damage 9 and 6.  I forgot to change the special text in the link but it is right.  If you don't want us to reroll attacks, just let us know[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 17, 2007)

The party springs in to action like a well-oiled machine. Catherine readies her halberd and tries to concentrate on identifying the lizards. She recognizes them as monitor lizards, and knows that they are quite aggressive and use both their teeth and claws to attack. She also knows that they are adept at climbing trees.

Charles rushes up to one of the lizards and lunges at it with his spear. The lizard scurries out of the way, and all Charles hits is open air.

Darrick spurs Steadfast into action and moves to Catherine's right side. He draws his sword and waits to see if one of the lizards will approach.

Immediately, the lizard directly in front of him rushes forward and snaps its jaws at Darrick's right leg. Darrick reacted quickly and pulled his leg away from the lizard, and its jaws closed on nothing but air. Darrick swings his sword at it, but he is unable to connect.

As Darrick was busy with his lizard, the lizard in front of Catherine charges at her and snaps at her left leg. Catherine isn't fast enough to dodge, and the lizard latches on to her leg. Catherine grunts in pain as the lizard releases its hold. She swings her halberd at it, but misses.

Kaelan swings his scimitar mightily, and the lizard dodges the first blow, but the second connects. Kaelan cleanly cuts in to the creatures back, and it hisses in pain.

Trebuchet steps to the left of Catherine and fires at the lizard that attacked her. The ray of light strikes the lizard, and it screeches in pain as its flesh scorches and splits. 

The lizard that Charles had stabbed at rears up and lunges forward snapping at his knees, its teeth scraping against his right knee.

Sepoto vanishes from sight and scurries up a tree that is to the left of Catherine. He quickly applies venom to his arrow and waits for a clear shot.

(Whew! Sorry for the delay guys. The weekends are busy for me, but I try to make this game a priority. I've also added grid coordinates to the map now, so that should make it easier for everyone to give me directions for their characters!)

Damage breakdown:
Catherine took 10
Lizard1 took 6
Lizard2 took 14
Charles took 6


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 17, 2007)

Kaelan quickly steps to the other side of the lizard, into flanking with Steadfast.  His double scimitar is a blur as he attempts to expose the lizard's interior anatomy.  

[sblock=ooc]Kaelan five foot steps to G13, takes a full attack.  Both attacks hit AC 18, damage is 5 then 6, total:  11[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 18, 2007)

"Back, reptile!" Darrick bellows, thinking (under the stress of combat) that this somehow sounds properly combative.  He slashes with his sword again, his training coming back to him, aiming for the base of the beast's throat.  Steadfast, panicking a little from the scent of the lizards, rears up and lashes out at the air.

[sblock]Darrick swings again, rather more effectively this time.  26 to hit, 7 damage.  Steadfast, not outshining his master this time, strikes with teeth and hooves...only to miss, with a 9 and a 10, with his hooves and then snap at the air with his teeth (another 9).  I didn't take the flanking bonus into account for Steadfast, I now realize, but I doubt that it will help...and if it does, the links have my damage rolls as well.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Bloody Reptile! Charles screams as his wound stings. He doesn't let it slow him down however. He bits down on his tongue, springs back and rushes his body around the lizard for another attempt at it's right side. (Should he encounter no error), he will do his best to plunge his spear into the lizard as an act of revenge.

[sblock]
He willingly provokes an AoO as he moves around the lizard to activate his Skirmish bonus on his next attack. He moves diagonal to C-6 then to B-8, 25 feet of movement. There is still drow poison on his spear.

Hmm, I forgot to count any Auras for my character but initiative last round lol... boy, Marshals are a pain ;p. Let's just pretend Charles was being careless and half ignored Darrick until the lizard bit sum' sense into him.

HP: 20/26
AC vs White10 AoO: 24 (which happens when he moves) (Thanks to Darrick, I'm at Max Dex bonus of +5, +2 from him)
AC vs White10 non-AoO: 20

I get a +1 to attack from Darrick too, thanks Darrick!

Attack (1d20+7=21)

Damage if it lands:

Damage; Skirmish (1d8+4=5, 1d6=5)

10 Damage total.

Btw, just in case of the future, don't forget my "Distracting Attack" feat. What it does is give +1 to all my friends' attacks against the same creature I attack, hit or miss. Boy, I guess I'm just as bad as a Marshal.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 18, 2007)

Sepoto steadies his shoulders, squares them, and lets loose an arrow upon the hissing reptiles that harry Catherine, Darrick, and Charles.

[SBLOCK] Provided Sepoto has line of sight to lizard #1, he fires at whatever monitor lizard (either #1 or #2) seems the least wounded. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Catherine spins her halberd around in a defensive posture before attempting to slam the spear head into the lizard that bit her.

[sblock]
Attack Roll 16
Damage 10 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2007)

Trebuchet steps left again, trying to keep his target in his sights. Determining that another thermal ray might be a waste of power, he choose to go with a less potent, more efficient attack.

"Fire evocation, ranged, tier one. Elements heating." On the bulging cowling of his left arm,  two small tubes slid out from concealed compartments; one on each side of the arm.

"Ignition. Clear firing area."

With a somewhat unimpressive coughing noise, each tube discharged a small, blindingly fast bolt of fire that converged on a single target. The lizard attacking Catherine.

(Lesser Orb of Fire! 1d20 to hit (takes into account -4 from shooting into melee), 2d8 damage)

[sblock=roll]Result: 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=925314[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 19, 2007)

Catherine stabs her halberd forward into the lizard in front of her. The lizard screeches in pain as the spear point connects with its chest.

Charles attempts to whip around the lizard, but it snaps at his legs as he maneuvers behind it. He grunts in pain as the lizard's teeth sink in to the back of his left leg. He reacts quickly and stabs his spear at the lizard. He connects, and the lizard hisses in pain. It appears that the lizard is unaffected by the poison on his spearhead, as it does not fall unconscious.

Darrick swung his sword and connected with a solid blow to the lizard in front of him. The lizard screeched in pain as its right side was sliced open. Steadfast must have been unsure of the lizards, because his hooves stomped harmlessly in to the ground, and his teeth closed on empty air.

The lizard in front of Darrick lunged forward, snapping its jaws at his left leg. Darrick was not lucky this time, and the lizard's jaws closed on his foot. 

The lizard in front of Catherine snapped at her right leg, its teeth scraping right below her knee. 

Kaelan maneuvered behind the lizard that was attacking Darrick, and swung his scimitar mightily. The lizard hissed and screeched as both of Kaelan's attacks connected.

Trebuchet tried to avoid his companions as he fired towards the lizard. Unfortunately he over-compensated, and the fireball whizzed past both Catherine and the lizard.

The lizard that Charles was engaging closed the distance between them, and it snapped his jaws at him. Charles easily dodged the lizard's attack.

Sepoto remained invisible, and fired his arrow at the lizard that was engaging Catherine. The lizard made a final hiss of pain, before collapsing at Catherine's feet, Sepoto's arrow sticking out of its head.

Damage breakdown:
Darrick took 5 damage.
Catherine took 10 damage.
Charles took 10 damage.
Lizard1 took 18 damage.
Lizard2 is dead.
Lizard3 took 10 damage.






Key:
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick/Steadfast
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Orange: Sepoto
Green: Charles
Aqua: Lizard1
Black: Lizard2
White: Lizard3


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 19, 2007)

Biting back a curse, Darrick directs another swordblow at the lizard that bit him, hoping to finish the job this time, but merely inflicts a shallow cut along it's flank....

[sblock]26 to hit, 4 damage.[/sblock]

...while Steadfast, enraged by the smell of his master's blood, rears up and strikes again....

[sblock]Again forgot to include the flanking bonus, again it probably doesn't matter.  First hoof gets a 23, for 13 damage, second hoof rolls a 9.  Even adjusted to 11, I'm sure that's a miss.  Bite attack is a mere 12, including the flanking bonus.[/sblock]

...with one hoof striking the reptile's skull a solid blow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan sees the massive hoof of Steadfast crunch onto the skull of the lizard and he knows that they can handle this threat.  Charles was fighting alone however, and it looked like he was bleeding pretty good in several places.  Kaelan moves swiftly and quietly towards the lizard attacking Charles, one end of his scimitar becoming cold as ice.  At the end of his charge he briefly closes his eyes and says a prayer, "Kaelan guide my blade," before neatly cutting at the lizards neck.

[sblock=ooc]Charging at lizard Charles is fighting, Attack 21(or 19 if no flanking) for 18 damage [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Charles aches from his wounds, but remains satisfied with his last hit. He is quick to jump and roll several feet to his right, doing his best to avoid being hit again. He again tries to spear the lizard through. Reptile, can't you bite any harder?! he shouts as he stabs forward.

[sblock]
Tumble check to avoid AoO, DC 15. Move half-speed to C-6.

Tumble (1d20+10=21)

Attack

Attack (1d20+7=10)

Doubt it hits, but here is damage: Damage, Skirmish (1d8+4=9, 1d6=3) 12 Damage

Evo: add +1 to your attack, unless you already did, for Distracting Attack.

HP: 10/26
AC vs White10 non-AoO: 20

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2007)

Trebuchet, seeing his initial target down, moves forward 25' (to G10) and considers. The various accoutrements on his left arm recede back into the cowling, and he turns to face Charles' lonely solo fight.

Three small openings slide open in the oddly pie-shaped hemisphere just under where a human's sternum would be. From inside the holes burns actinic blue light.

"Tier one force evocation, target locked," he announced cheerfully, and three small bolts of energy burst from inside him, zigging and zagging until they all converged as one upon the lizard attacking Charles.

(Magic Missile for 2d4+2 damage)


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 19, 2007)

After dispatching the hissing monstrosity in the pathway, Sepoto's keen ears detect the sounds of Charles' struggle to the north. Scanning the undergrowth from his higher vantage point, he spots the scout circling the the massive reptile, jabbing at it with his spear, while dragging his wounded leg behind him.

Shifting slightly in the crook of the branch, his form still faint and indistinct, he nocks another arrow and turns to fire, aiming again for the giant lizard's head.

[SBLOCK] Provided that he can still retain his sudden strike damage (assuming that the squares are 5', and it the target is < 30' away) Sepoto fires at lizard #3, the one attacking Charles. If the distance is greater than 30', he terminates his Ghost Walk ability prior to firing his bow, as no benefit will be gained.

Short Bow attack = 22 
Short Bow damage = 2 
Sudden Strike damage = 9 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Catherine moves her hand down to her injured leg, and murmurs a quick prayer to Dol Arrah. "Goddess hear my call! Heal your unworthy servant that she might fight on in your name!" Her wounds partially healed, Catherine then advances towards Charles's position, limping ever so slightly.

[sblock]
Catherine casts Cure Light Wounds on herself for 13, then moves to e6.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 20, 2007)

Catherine's wounds began to heal, and she limped towards Charles.

Charles tumbled backwards, and was able to avoid the lizard's teeth, then stabbed his spear forward, but the injured lizard is able to avoid the blow.

Darrick's sword connects with the lizard's back, but it still had enough life to hiss at him. Steadfasst quickly snuffed that life out, as the lizard's skull was crushed under his right hoof.

Kaelan charged at the lizard that was attacking Charles and sliced neatly through the lizard's throat with one end of his scimitar. The lizard fell forward on the ground, still and silent.

(Great job everyone. I will calculate your total XP and post it tomorrow. The next big leg of the journey will be up tomorrow as well.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Good fight everybody, we are working well together.  Catherine, why don't we use my wand to heal everybody up today.  If we find any agents of the Children then you'll still have all your spells."   Kaelan takes a look at the bodies of the lizards, seeing if they were starving like the apes they had encountered a few days before.  "We should keep moving, the sun has just reached it's peak in the sky."Knowledge (Nature):  9 

[sblock=ooc]I'll expend charges on the wand if everyone is in agreement.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I got quite a brusin' from that. I should been more careful... Charles speaks with a light tone as he looks at his wounds. Got my blood pumping though.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 20, 2007)

Sepoto shoulders his bow and drops from the tree, landing lightly upon the muddy jungle floor on one knee. Making his way to where Charles and Kaelan stand over the dead reptile, he sniffs the air and scans the the thick foliage around him to see if there is anyone watching the aftermath of the confrontation. 

_First Mo'kede and now this..._

Sepoto thought these angry Children were cowards for goading half-starved beasts into attacking he and his companions. Perhaps they yet lurked to observe their ambush.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will make an attempt to Spot anyone who may have been watching the aftermath of the confrontation from afar. Spot check = 26 [/SBLOCK]
"Friend Charles, are you all right? It seems the jungle itself now lays in wait for us. I am curious to see what hungry creature will try to gnaw upon us next, perhaps a pack of clawfeet if these Children have their way..."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2007)

"I am dissastisfied with my combat performance," Trebuchet mutters as he fusses with some of the instruments in his arm. "Avoiding friendly fire when attacking into a melee is more difficult than I believed it would be. When we return, I will develop a specialized training exercise to simulate that complication."

He offers a stiff, contrite bow of his head towards Charles and the others. "My most sincere apologies for failing to reduce our foes to piles of ash in a timely manner."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 20, 2007)

Sepoto scans the jungle around the group, but he does not see any humanoid shapes. 

As Kaelan examines the lizards, he thinks they do look rather smaller than they should be. He cannot make out much about them, however.

[sblock=XP and a Question](Ok, everyone. Everyone has earned a total of 650 XP so far. 

I will be getting another post up tonight, but I needed to know if the group was going to try to make contact with the lizards before going after the Children, or if they were going to cut through the jungle and go after the Children directly.)[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Catherine surveys the area before, retrieving the wand from Kaelan. "Thanks Kaelan, I'll have everyone patched up in no time. Good job everyone, I think we all work very well as a unit." Catherine then proceeds to each person in turn checking them for any wounds, and then applying the wand as needed.

After she is done healing everyone, Catherine joins Kaelan in examining the lizards.

[sblock]
Wand - Catherine (1d8+1=7)
Wand - Charles (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=6)
Wand - Charles (Charge 3) (1d8+1=8)
Wand - Darrick (1d8+1=9)
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+9=15)
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 20, 2007)

(Before magic healing)



> "Friend Charles, are you all right?




Psh, yeah... I'm fine. Some healing is all I need.


(After healing)

He begins to apply drow poison to his spear. He does so without a problem.

[sblock]Poison Check (1d20=19)

7/10 unused Drow Poisons left.

HP:26/26
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 20, 2007)

"Much better,"  Darrick says with satisfaction, as he puts weight on his formerly wounded foot.  "Many thanks, Captain.

"Do these seem as starved as the others?  Once is happenstance, but twice smacks of enemy action."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kaelan*

After he is done examining the bodies of the lizards, Kaelan wipes his blades on a soft rain soaked fern.  "If I could have my wand back Catherine...I wouldn't want to have to go through a lady's personal things to get it back if you fall"(OOC:  Kaelan is feeling really good about himself after disposing of the last ape and now the last lizard, he definately sounds cocky about his fighting ability).
"Did we want to go after the Children?  From what Kassel said they are a couple days from the settlement, so we shouldn't find them today.  I think they'd be closer than the lizardfolk though.  I really don't care, but I'd like to find out their motives as much as I can, even if that means we'd be dealing with the lizardfolk.  But, if the Children are watching us, they'd know something is afoot when we didn't attack the lizardfolk.  Who knows what the Children would do then."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine carefully examines the lizards and notices that they look both underfed and sickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

Trebuchet observes his human and humanoid companions quizzically, but refrains from comment.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Handing the wand back to Kaelan "That's a good point Kaelan, In elven she continues, I'd hate to have some pervert rummaging through my possessions. Switching back to Common, "Anyway the lizards are also starving just like the apes were. I don't know if that is just because of the Children's actions or if it was intentionally done to create guardians in the area. After all they were hungry enough to attack anything on sight. I think the Children should be our first priority, then we can find out why it was so important to run the lizards off. Agreed?"


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm up for anything I'm told to do. I doubt the lizards will be much of a threat, this tribe usually isn't.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2007)

> In elven she continues, I'd hate to have some pervert rummaging through my possessions.




Kaelan snorts at Catherine's comment, he wasn't sure if she knew he understood her or not.  It didn't matter either way, she was his Captain here, and he bit back his snide remark.  "I say we continue after the Children, they are the threat here.  Afterword, we should do some talking with the tribe though."

"I'm going to resume my post,"  and with that Kaelan returns to the underbrush at the edge of the trail.  Spot, Listen, Hide, MS:  23, 15, 25, 11


----------



## Pebele (Mar 22, 2007)

The group continues their trek North, they encountered no other resistance.

By the time night began to fall, the trail had become considerably less well traveled. It was still passable, but it was obvious that this area was not well used.

The rain had stopped by early evening, so by the time the group stopped to set up camp for the night it was pretty dry.

According to what Johan Kassel had said, there was no trail from the northern side of the village to the east, where he believed the Children of Winter to be hiding. 

They would have to decide how they were going to find their way from their current position eastwards. The three "scouts" didn't have much difficulty moving in the underbrush, and it should be possible to guide the other three through it. Though they will make more noise.

A fire was able to be started easily enough, and the group settled in for the night.

(Will you all be sleeping, or do you want the same watch rotation as previously?)


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 22, 2007)

"I'll take a watch this time,"  Darrick says.  "First watch would likely be best, with all this metal I'm wearing."


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 22, 2007)

"If it's not too objectionable, I'd like to be relieved of watch duty tonight."


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 22, 2007)

Sepoto sniffs at the overpowering, musky odor coming off of his fur. Apparently the rain did not work like the river; he smelled worse than before. The others had seemed to notice it as well. 

"Sepoto can watch this night too, and will take Catherine's turn. _With a look of embarrassed chagrin he glances at Charles squinting and wrinkling his nose. _Sepoto thinks the trees will be the best place for him tonight, anyway."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I can take a watch as well." _I wonder what her problem is, I hope I didn't offend her, perhaps an apology is in order.  Perhaps Sepoto would know, although he is a little primitive, he does seem to know how people think.  I'll have to talk to him between watches._


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

"I will require recharging to regain full power by tomorrow," Trebuchet mentions, "But I will be happy to watch for a shift."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 23, 2007)

Catherine went directly to bed.

Darrick took the first watch, and he noticed nothing. No animals, no birds, no people, no nothing.

Darrick roused Charles to take his watch. Darrick made sure that Steadfast was still comfortable before he retired to his bedroll.

Charles heard rustling halfway in to his watch. He was unable to tell if it was the rustling of a small animal, or if it was a larger creature trying to be quiet. He searched for the source of the sound, but he could find nothing. The sound was not repeated for the rest of his watch.

Kaelan took third watch. Shortly after he started his turn, he heard the sounds of twigs snapping. It sounded as if the movement was a good distance from the camp, and as soon as he heard it, it seemed to disappear. He was also unable to locate the source of the noise.

Sepoto had the same experiences as Charles and Kaelan; He heard some random noises from the jungle around the group, but it was far from the camp and seemed to retreat, rather than approach the group. The shifter was quite on edge from this entire experience, and he searched very hard to find the source of the noise. But whatever it was, it eluded him.

Trebuchet stood watch in the early morning hours. He noticed no noises or animals. If the lack of noise wasn't so unnatural, one could call it peaceful.

Day broke, and what could be seen of the sky was clear. Hopefully there would be no further rain to hamper the group's journey.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Charles brings up the noise he heard during the night as soon as everyone starts moving.

I'm not sure I'm the only one, but last night, it felt as if there was something out there. It could of been a small animal or my imagination...


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 23, 2007)

"This noise I heard as well, Charles...further away than you describe but near enough to worry me. It seemed to move away from my searching."


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 23, 2007)

"I heard silence, and altogether too much of it.  I'm no woodsman, but even I could feel the wrongness of it."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"I heard it from far away as well, when I tried to find it, the source seemed to disappear."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Since Yeoman will be out of town all weekend, I'm going to place the game on hold for the moment. I want to thank everyone for their continued interest in the game. I hope that you are all enjoying yourselves.

Also, if everyone can take this opportunity to update their characters in the Character Thread, that would be great.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"The Children or their pets are probably watching us now, let's be on our guard,"  Kaelan whispers.  He quickly resumes his stealthy post on the right flank.  Hide, MS, Spot, Listen:  26, 16, 17, 12


----------



## Pebele (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Alright, guys, I'm a bit confused, so I need a bit of feedback. I was under the impression that the group was going to veer off the path to find the Children of Winter. There is no path from the trail the group is on toward the East, to where the Children of Winter are believed to be. 

So, the group is about halfway to the lizard village. Will they be veering off the path and in to the jungle to move towards the East now? Will they be turning back south and try to sneak that way? I just need more information about what is going on so that I can get my part of the party going.

Sorry this is up so late in the evening. there has been bad weather here and this is the first time I was able to get online.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I've assumed we are going to the Children, cutting through the jungle, unless Steadfast can't make it through.  Will a survival check or knowledge geography check let us know if we Steadfast has enough room to get through?  I'm in favor of going through the jungle, quicker, and more direct.  If the Children are keeping tabs on us, they will know we are coming either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK] I am in complete agreement with Ev. Considering that the Children likely have the ability to use common jungle animals for reconnaissance, it seems pointless to use subterfuge when heading toward their encampment. If they want to know that we are coming, they will know. 

I'm assuming that making indications to the townsfolk that our group was headed toward the lizard-folk was more a ruse to throw off their non-druidic spies among the villagers. This is not to say that an attempt at stealth is pointless, we still should proceed cautiously, but as we do not know exactly where the Children are, it is likely they will see us coming from far off. Hopefully Steadfast is a magebred jungle pony!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK]Leaving the path is not, foolishly enough, a factor I considered.  With luck, things will be passable for Steadfast, and our next move will be clear.  If not, well, there's ways to adapt....[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock]Trebuchet patiently waits for marching instructions. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 27, 2007)

The group marches on a bit past their resting area for the previous night. They find a spot where the jungle seems less dense, and decide that it would make a good starting spot for their trek East through the jungle.

Darrick finds that he must dismount Steadfast, unless he wishes for his head to make good friends with low-hanging branches.

The group moves with relative ease for about an hour, before the jungle becomes considerably more dense. The group must slow the pace and spend more time hacking away at the foliage to make a trail.

(Everyone please make a spot and listen check)


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not easy, leading an enormous war-horse through dense vegetation.  It's led to Darrick cursing significantly more than his wont, albeit under his breath, and clearly has him somewhat distracted.

[sblock]Listen and Spot repectively are 10 and 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Catherine stays ahead of Darrick, using her halberd to cut a passable path for both horse and rider, all the while keeping her wits about her for any dangers.

[sblock]
Listen 11, Spot 20 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Ever alert to his surroundings, Kaelan keeps on his guard.  Spot and Listen:  23, 23


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 28, 2007)

Involuntarily wincing every time he hears the _crack_ of snapping undergrowth beneath Catherine's halberd, Sepoto finds himself actually flinching with the repeated snorts of the warhorse and Darrick's grunted invective. It pained him, but stealth was likely useless anyway. Every bushbaby or frilled lizard that scuttled away in the foliage reminded him that their every step was likely being observed regardless of his companion's frustrations with the undergrowth.

Sepoto smirks, imagining the scene taking place twenty yards or so to the south of where he skulks along and can't help but chuckle to himself.

_A warhorse...heh.... _

[SBLOCK] Listen Check = 16 
Spot Check = 18  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Charles after his wounds are entirely healed and his pain gone, is quick to get back into position. The sounds he heard last night are still on his mind.

[sblock]Sneak, Hide, Spot, Listen (1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Mar 29, 2007)

Progress is rather slow through the forest, by the time night begins to fall, they have covered perhaps four miles of the jungle.

Charles, Kaelan and Catherine had noticed that there seemed to be a bit more animal action on this day, in particular they had seen an eagle on a few occasions. There was nothing unusual about it, except that it was the first bird the group had seen since they left the Academy.

Nothing and no one approached them, and the group found a relatively clear spot in the jungle to make camp. The foliage seemed to be less dense in this area, and they hoped that they were close to their goal.

As they rested and prepared for sleep, they heard a few animal noises, which was both an odd development and a welcome change.

(Since Trebuchet did not expend any spells, I will just assume that he kept watch all night, unless someone else wants to take a turn.)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

(That would be standard procedure, yessir!)


----------



## Pebele (Mar 29, 2007)

The night passes uneventfully. Trebuchet remained alert and on guard the whole night, but from what he could tell there was nothing out of the ordinary. He did note that there did seem to be more insect activity, as he could finally hear their buzzing noises in the early morning hours.

Once the group had broken camp, they resumed their noisy trek through the jungle. Steadfast was obviously not happy with this development, and Darrick had to remain off his mount and help guide Steadfast through the foliage.

By afternoon, the jungle opened up a bit, and the group once again noticed a distinct lack of any type of noise of movement.

They paused, and had to decide what to do. By their estimation, the group had traveled between five and eight miles East of Havenwood. It was quite possible that they could be near the Children's camp. Or not. John Kassel had been unable to give them a real answer about the location of the Children.

(Decision time: what will the group do? Also, new spot and listen checks, please.)


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 29, 2007)

"It's not," Darrick says wanly, "That I'm not enjoying this trek through the jungle."   He pauses, wiping sweat from his brow, "But it seems we need a rather more focused plan at this juncture."

Seating himself on a fallen tree, he take a long drink from his waterskin and spends a moment considering.  "Perhaps,"  he offers, "We should make a temporary base camp here.  This would allow our scouts to...well, scout.  Simple reconnaissance, to find where the 'Children' are operating from.  Once we know that, and what their defenses are like, we can come up with a proper plan of attack.  That's...ah, more my area of expertise.

"Charles, Sepoto, Kaelan...I can only bow to your expertise in this matter.  What do you three think of my scheme?  If I may so dignify it."

[sblock]Spot and Listen are 14 and 12, respectively.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 29, 2007)

"No offense to you Darrick, Catherine says while wiping the sweat from her brow, but perhaps next time we are in the jungle, you could leave Steadfast at the stable? I doubt Dol Arrah approves of her holy weapon being used as a gardening tool." 

After Darrick mentions the idea of a base camp, Catherine nods enthusiatically while walking over to Darrick's tree stump. "That's a great idea. We can fortify the camp, while they patrol the area. I could use a break anyway." She leans in to Darrick, "Besides none of them realizes how unsuited these heavy armors are for exploring the damn jungle, am I right?"

[sblock]
Listen 8, Spot 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "No offense to you Darrick, Catherine says while wiping the sweat from her brow, but perhaps next time we are in the jungle, you could leave Steadfast at the stable? I doubt Dol Arrah approves of her holy weapon being used as a gardening tool."



Steadfast snorts, pawing angrily at the underbrush, and Darrick sighs.  "Duly noted," he agrees wearily.  "This hasn't been much fun for either of us, has it?"



> After Darrick mentions the idea of a base camp, Catherine nods enthusiatically while walking over to Darrick's tree stump. "That's a great idea. We can fortify the camp, while they patrol the area. I could use a break anyway." She leans in to Darrick, "Besides none of them realizes how unsuited these heavy armors are for exploring the damn jungle, am I right?"



"Terribly so," he agrees with a laugh.  "But at least the thorns haven't troubled us overmuch."


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 29, 2007)

Sepoto nods vigorously at Darrick's suggestion, his eyebrows arching and eyes rolling slightly when Steadfast's plight is mentioned. He manages to stifle a throaty chuckle at Catherine's remark in deference to her religious convictions. 

"I agree, Darrick. Sepoto thinks it best that the less _he eyes the knights and warforged_ err...'clankety' of us seek out the Children's camp. I am willing to use the paths above _Sepoto looks longingly at the trees overhead_ and go alone; I have ways of remaining unseen should the Children be watching us."   

[SBLOCK] Listen Check = 19 
Spot Check = 14 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of splitting up. If we were to scout, we needn't go far from the camp. I have a feeling... our stealth might have already been compromised.

[sblock]
Hide, Sneak, Spot, and Listen (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=24)

Nice rolls eh? ;p
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

Trebuchet watches his companions dicker out the strategy, completely absorbed in what they're saying and doing for the moment.

(spot 2 and listen 1! Yay! I win! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=946320)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"As much as I would like to scout ahead to remain as knowledgable as possible, I think Charles is right.  The Children know we are coming for them, it is only a matter of time before we find them or they try and stop us.  I am content to plod along, waiting for that to happen.  I think we should stick together and alert though, splitting up is just calling for an ambush."

Spot, Listen: 24, 24


----------



## Pebele (Mar 30, 2007)

Catherine, Charles and Kaelan all notice that once again, they see an eagle from time to time. What strikes Charles as odd is that the eagle does not appear to be seeking prey, instead it is simply flying around.

Since two of the three "scouts" did not want to scout ahead, the group made a bit more progress before the jungle opened considerably. They could tell that the jungle seemed unnaturally sparse in this area. 

As night was beginning to fall, the group had to decide whether to make camp or to press forward.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 30, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Is anyone else seeing that bloody eagle from time to time?  I am beginning to think it is one of the Children's spies.  Should we take it out next time we see Catherine?"   Kaelan's hands are caressing the handle of his double scimitar in anticipation.  "Let's find an open space and make camp."


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been seeing 'er too. And she doesn't look hungry either. Just like she is watching us. I think it is a spy as well. If we make camp now, I suggest you sleep near your weapons and armor. We might be getting company tonight.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 30, 2007)

"If that is a spy, then any hope of surprising them is gone at this point. It won't do too much good, but if we can shoot it down, so much the better.


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 30, 2007)

"Lovely,"  Darricks says in a sour tone.  "So they likely know our every move.  Can they see through its eyes, do you think?  Or do they need to speak to it?  I've got a bow, after all...'tho I suspect that Trebuchet could bring the bird down with ease, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2007)

Trebuchet looks upward at the eagle and nods happily.

"Without doubt! It is flying well within range at its closest approach. A single firing should be plenty to destroy it. That is, if it is an ordinary eagle."

He looks hopefully at Darricks. "Shall I open fire?"


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 31, 2007)

Sepoto looks up into the sky, searching for the malingering raptor...

"I agree, Trenchbucket, the next time the bird appears would be a good time for 'forced vacation, flays-one' as you say..."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 31, 2007)

The hawk appears again briefly, flying towards the East of where the group is currently.

(I had planned to have a larger update tonight, but unfortunately I am feeling a bit unwell. Tomorrow, though! Tomorrow will be a big day.)


----------



## Pebele (Mar 31, 2007)

The hawk disappears before anyone can react by trying to destroy it.

The groups attention is turned to the bushes on the edge of the clearing where they are making camp. They knew that they had no element of surprise, but any hope of that was gone by now.

Before they even saw their attackers, they heard a deep voice. "This really shouldn't have come to this."

The group finally sees three human figures, two wolves and a wolverine. 

None of the humans move, but the two wolves bare their fangs and snarl.

(Please post initiative and first round actions. The Children of Winter got off a surprise round on the group, but it has concluded. )






Key:
Yellow Block with SF: Steadfast
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
White BB: A black bear that will appear on init. 21
Black W2: Wolf 2
Aqua W1: Wolf 1
Black: Child of Winter
Aqua: Child of Winter
White WO: Wolverine
White: Child of Winter


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 31, 2007)

With a curse, Darrick springs up and whirls to face the intruders.  Drawing his sword, he moves to close ranks with Kaelan and Charles, locking eyes with the southermost human as he does.  "Face me,"  he bellows, "If you dare, you damned coward!"

[sblock] Initiative: 14.

Move to H5, drawing his sword as he does, and issues a fighting challenge to Child of Winter 8.  Readies an attack action to hit anyone who comes within range, also making that foe the target of his shield block.  Attack roll is 19 to hit and 5 damage (+1 to both, if it's the traget of his Fighting Challenge).

Steadfast will simply defend himself if he's attacked -- readied action, 16 to hit and 12 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 31, 2007)

Catherine slings her halberd into a combat ready position and moves forward just past the other fighters, and issues her own challenge to the farthest Child of Winter. "You're right, it doesn't have to come to this, but there is still time for you to surrender. If not, then it's time to pay for terrorizing those villagers. Come out and face me honorably, or die as a coward."

[sblock]
Catherine moves to J5 while drawing her halberd, and readies an action to attack the first enemy to come in range. She also issues a fighting challenge to Child of Winter 10.
Initiative 18
Attack Roll 20 
Damage 7
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 31, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Init:  21 

Kaelan was ready for them to show up, he didn't know how or why, but he suspected the sprit of Kaelan was preparing him.  There was no ferocious battle cry when Kaelan charged, only the crackling of electricity.  His blade showed lines of blue lightning that sparked around it.  The voltage made is hair stand out from his face, like that of lion's mane.  He slashed hard at the neck of the wolf that stood in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]  Charge the wolf in front of him(O3).  Activate shock capsule, Power attack for four.  total bonus to hit is +7(9 Base-4 PA+2 charge).  Damage is 2d6+14(weapon capsule 1d6 elec, +8 power attack, +2 Catherine's aura).  Attack roll, 11, damage 20. Use an AP. AP result 4 total attack roll 15I'm not sure if Darrick can have a major aura and a minor aura up at the same time, if he can then it boosts my attack roll up to a 16.  Edit:  Darrick can have both up at the same time so my attack is a 16.  [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 31, 2007)

Charles feels fear in his heart. _A lot of enemies... this could end bad, very bad._ He tries his best to calm himself.

[sblock]Kind of busy atm, I'll post later tonight.
Quick question: What Auras are up?

Initiative (1d20+4=19)

This is without any Auras. If my DEX is increased, add the correct amount(+1 for 20 right?).

There is still poison on Charles' spear, which he put on after the last fight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 31, 2007)

I think all of our auras are active at all times. It'll likely change once Darrick and I have more auras at our disposal.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 1, 2007)

Sepoto leans into the treeline, draws his bow, and fades from view. Without any hesitation at all, once the threat is clear, he looses an arrow at the northernmost druid.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will stay near the treeline, use a swift action to become invisible with Ghost Step, and fire an arrow at the northernmost druid. 

Initiative Check = 25 
Shortbow Attack = 12 
Shortbow Damage = 2 Sudden Strike Damage = 7 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2007)

(Init: 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=950088)

Trebuchet hesitates a moment to see how the others react...then joins the fray. Taking aim at the enemy druids, he waits for the first set of spell incantation to begin...

(delaying action to interrupt spellcasting...will cast Magic Missile on the first druid to cast a spell following this action.)


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock]Okay, so my initiative should be 22. Roll 15, +4 mod, +3 from Aura.[/sblock]

Charles bites down on his lip and swiftly moves. He grips his spear and eyes his opponents. He places himself between his friends and his foes. He is ready to kill anything that approaches him.

If anything gets in his way, we will tumble his way past it.

[sblock]
Charles move four spaces, drawing his spear as he does. H-4 to K-5. Because that is still half his full speed, he can apply for Tumble to avoid any AoOs. If he is to provoke any AoOs, then I use Tumble to avoid all AoOs: (note, bonus from Darrick's Aura)
Tumble (1d20+13=24)

He uses Dodge on Wolf1.

With his standard action, he drinks Elixir of Fire Breathing. This does provoke an AoO.

AC=AC 19. (20 vs Wolf1)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 1, 2007)

Sepoto disappears from view and looses an arrow towards the Northern-most Child of Winter, but his arrow whizzes past the enemy's left side.

Charles moves to a better position and quickly chugs the foul potion. The potion burns its way down his throat as Charles eyes his enemies.

As Kaelan charged forward, the Northern Wolf dodged under his guard and savagely closed its jaws around his right side. It did not release it's grip until Kaelan's scimitar blade severed the wolf's spine. Once the wolf had crumpled in to a bloody heap, Kaelan felt the searing pain from his side.

The back-most Child of Winter finishes chanting and draws his scimitar.

A Black Bear suddenly materializes and moves swiftly to attack Charles. Its massive claws both connect with Charles' shoulders, but Charles is able to dodge out of the way of its jaws.

The Wolverine moves to attack Kaelan. It first rakes its claws down his left leg, then closes its jaws right on his knee. Kaelan grunts in pain, but remains standing and focused.

Catherine moves to Charles side and swings her halberd at the bear. She connects with a blow to its flank.

The Southern-most Child of Winter chants softly and draws its club.

Darrick moves forward and readies action to attack the first person to come in range.

Steadfast remains in place, ready to defend himself if necessary.

The Northern-most Child of Winter also chants softly and draws its club.

The still alive Wolf moves to attack Kaelan. Its teeth only glance off his already injured leg, but it sends fresh waves of pain through him.

Trebuchet readies action to cast Magic Missile at next hostile spell cast.

Summary
Kaelan takes 27 damage.
Charles takes 15 damage.
Wolf 2 is dead.
Black Bear takes 7 damage.





Key:
Yellow Block with SF: Steadfast
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
White BB: Black bear
Aqua W1: Wolf 1
Black: Child of Winter
Aqua: Child of Winter
White WO: Wolverine
White: Child of Winter


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 1, 2007)

Seeing the bear savage Charles, Darrick breaks into a run, charging and slashing at the beast...

[sblock]Charge to J3 and power attack for 2 points.  16 to hit, 8 damage,  and shifting Shield Block to the bear.[/sblock]
...calling out, "You're next, friend!  You're next!" at the Child of Winter he'd challenged as he attacks.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Catherine moves quickly to Kaelan's position, while trying to duck and weave around the bear as she moves. As closes in on Kaelan, she utters a quick prayer to Dol Arrah as she lays her hands on Kaelan's wounds. "Dol Arrah, heal this warrior's wounds and grant him the strength to fight on in your name!"

[sblock]
Thanks for letting me change my action Pebele. I appreciate it.
Catherine moves to I3 and casts Cure Light Wounds on Kaelan.
Cure Light Wounds, 12 points 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 1, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan silently curses to himself when he sees Sepoto's arrow fly high into the treetops.  Charles had moved away from the bear and spat fire at the wolf near him.  _That was a neat trick, if I survive this I'll have to ask him how he did that.  I'm in way over my head here, time to make a strategic withdrawal._  Kaelan assumes a totally defensive posture and favors his better leg as he limps toward Catherine and unfortunately the bear as well.

[sblock=ooc]Here is to being lucky...total defense, boosting AC to 21, moving away from the wolf and wolverine and avoiding the bear, provoking 2 AoOs.  Movement ends at I2[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock]Yeah, I'm not thinking straight.  Comes of trying to type while a toddler keeps trying to reach the computer....  If the bear is down before Darrick's turn comes up, he'll take a double move to engage the Child of Winter that he's challenged.  Unless the CoW is obliging enough to charge straight forward, Darrick likely won't be able to attack him this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 2, 2007)

Sepoto's eyes become slightly wider when he sees the arrow miss by such a large margin. He honestly can't recall the last time he missed something that large that he was trying to hit. Ignoring the ever-louder din of the battle erupting around him, replete with the cries of wounded animals and shouting knights, he takes aim for the same Child of Winter, this time steadying his hand and holding his arrow until the druid makes a move to do magic. 

As he focuses, he wills the change to come over him. The _chakit's_ posture changes dramatically to something more ape-like and arboreal, and great tufts of orange fur rise from his body and brow, giving his visage a sinister, simian scowl. When he looses the arrow a grunted, orangutan-like _'hoot'_ escapes his wide lips as he exhales.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will shift, then hold his fire until the druid attempts to cast a spell or attack.
Short Bow Attack = 10, Yes, a natural "1" Unless I can save it with an action point (which I doubt I can) I won't bother rolling the damage dice in this case, Pebele. Ugh.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock]Hmm, didn't the Bear provoke an attack of opportunity while he moved at me? Well, no point to go back now, just curious why that didn't happen(I was counting on it)[/sblock]

Charles tumbles away from the bear, cursing his wounds. He backs up several feet and eyes Kaelen's situation. He sucks up a large amount of air and holds it for a moment. Then he spits forward and ball of fire flies at the wolf in front of Kaelen. Despite targeting the wolf, he is focused on the bear.

[sblock]
HP: 11/26 

Tumble (1d20+13=22)

I move to square L-7.

Use Dodge on Black Bear.

Fire breath:

4d6. Reflex save 13 for half damage.

AC:AC=AC 19. (20 vs BB)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=For BRP2] The Bear only made a 5 foot step to engage Charles, so it did not provoke an AoE. [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> [sblock=For BRP2] The Bear only made a 5 foot step to engage Charles, so it did not provoke an AoE. [/sblock]




[sblock]Ahh, I see, should have moved farther.[/sblock]


EDIT1: I just brainfarted and forgot to roll the damage for my breath...

[sblock]Fire Breath (4d6=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 3, 2007)

Sepoto fires another arrow, which this time flies off in to the trees in front of him instead of at the druid he had aimed at.

Charles ducked and tumbled away from the bear, then expelled a great ball of flame at the remaining wolf. The wolfs fur briefly caught fire, and it yelped in pain.

Kaelan withdraws, limping rather badly, but he is still able to dodge as the wolf snapped its jaws at him. The wolverine, however, was luckier, and caught his bad leg with one of its claws. Kaelan grunted, but kept moving, until he was far from the enemies..

The back-most druid moves forward towards Kaelan's position. "Know this, you will not survive." He says, as he hefts his club.

The black bear rears up and mauls Catherine, each of its claws raking down her shoulders. It then leans forward and its jaws close around her right shoulder. Catherine screams in pain, but remains standing.

The wolverine hisses and gnashes its teeth while it approaches Kaelan.

Catherine moves to Kaelan's side, ignoring her own injuries she mutters a prayer while laying her hands on Kaelan to heal some of his wounds.

Darrick charges forward and slashes his sword at the bear. He connects, laying a neat gash across the bear's stomach. The bear rears back in pain.

The southern-most druid ran towards Charles, waving his club. Charles stabbed his spear forward, skewering the druid in the heart. The druid swings his club feebly as he dies.

The northern-most druid closes on Kaelan wordlessly.

The remaining wolf runs towards Kaelan, but Catherine stops it short by crushing its head with her halberd.

Trebuchet fires at the druid in front of him, two energy balls hitting the druid squarely in the chest. The druid grunted in pain, but remained standing.

Summary:
Kaelan took 6 damage, and was healed for 12 (so he is at 13/36 hp)
Catherine took 15 damage
Black Bear took 8 damage
Child of Winter (Black 9) takes 12 damage
Wolf 1 is dead
Child of Winter (Aqua 8) is dead





Key:
Yellow Block with SF: Steadfast
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
White BB: Black bear
Black: Child of Winter
White WO: Wolverine
White: Child of Winter


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 3, 2007)

Gripping his bow in one thickly-knuckled, long-fingered hand, Sepoto rushes forward on all fours, leaping and bounding through the tangled undergrowth until his orange fur seemingly blurs to the point that it fades from view. Stepping between the violence of the clearing into the spirit realm of _I'Katra,_ he rises invisible to his foes from the thick fronds of the jungle fern beside Kaelan and looses a third arrow at the wolverine as it charges his friend.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto moves forward to square I1, the northern square adjacent to Kaelan. He will then use a swift action to use Ghost Step, becoming invisible once again (1 use remaining for the day), and fire an arrow at the wolverine, in an attempt to defend the 'Valenar' beside him.
Shortbow attack = 20 
Shortbow damage = 6 
Sudden Strike damage = 3 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Kaelan*

Kaelan grinned, he was in a good mood, battle was fully joined.  His plan had worked, charge into the thick of melee and hurt the enemy.  Take many blows, many future scars; make the enemy overconfident; withdraw like a wolf with it's tail between it's legs, drawing the enemy right into his companions blades and spears and arrows.  That is what he'd tell his companions anyway.    Looking back at Catherine as she healed his wounds he said, "I hope you've got more of those, I'll need them."  His focus then returned to the wolverine in front of him as an arrow appeared out of the jungle and into it's side.  Kaelan charged again, if he didn't finish it here, it would probably rip him apart.  He would fall gloriously, and his companions would still prevail in the end.  Still Kaelan called upon his brother to aid him here because he felt that the time for him was not yet to come.  As he rushed the wolverine, a cool mist appeared around his blade, the cold of the alchemical capsule mixing with the warm jungle air.  As his blade arcs downward, he sneers at the Child that spoke to him.  "I have other plans actually."

[sblock=ooc]Charge wolverine.  AC drops to 15.  Power attack for full(4).  Activate quickfrost capsule.  Darrick's aura included.  Here's to not rolling low...21 to hit, 16 damage Edit:  That is actually 19 damage, forgot Catherine's aura and an extra pt of str (+8 PA, +2 aura, 4 str)[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 3, 2007)

"Dammit, Charles!  That one was _mine_!"  Grinning fiercely, Darrick steps forward, into the midst of the foes.  "Suppose _you'll _ have to do,"  he snarls, swinging towards the man standing in front of him....

[sblock]Five foot step to K3, Knight's challenge CoW 9, 2 Point PA on same.  26 to hit, 7 damage, possible critical., and an 18 to confirm, with 13 damage.  If his chosen foe is down before his turn arrives, Darrick will attack the bear or the wolverine, in that order of preference.  In either case, his attack roll and damage will be one less.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 4, 2007)

Catherine closes in on the wolverine and swings her halberd in a broad arc, hoping to strike true.

[sblock]
Move to K1 and attack.
Attack Roll 12 
Damage 12 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

Flickering blue light still shining from the ports into his chest cavity, Trebuchet fires another salvo of force bolts at the Child of Winter, hoping to finish him before he could heal himself.

(magic missile, 2d4+2...plus the Warmage Edge of 2...which I've been forgetting to count...sigh.   Total of 2d4+4 then.)


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 4, 2007)

> "Dammit, Charles! That one was mine!"




"I'm not picking targets here! If you liked him so much, you should of warn him not to get in the way my reach!"

Charles moves swiftly, behind his enemies' position. He calls to them, "This is your only chance! Give up now and you will live!"

His next actions depend on how the Druids reply.

If they agree to stop the fight, Charles asks his teammates to stop as well.

If they don't agree to stop the fight, Charles curses and yells to them "Fine! But I hope you know that it was your judgment that killed you, not us!". He sucks up another breath of air and fires it at one of his opponents, preferably the Druid who spoke last to him.

[sblock]

I move from L-7 to O-6.

Talk. If the fight continues, then I spit fire at the target who talked to me, or (first more than talked) the one who talked last. If for whatever reason, no one talks, then I aim for the Wolverine.

I use Dodge on the Wolverine.

AC=AC 19. (20 vs Wolverine)

Fire Breath (4d6=16)

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 5, 2007)

Sepoto loosed an arrow and finally he connected with his target. The arrow struck the wolverine, sticking out of its back.

Charles makes his statement to the druids, the druid to the South (10) laughs and replies "You have no idea what you are up against. We will never surrender to the likes of _you_." Charles shrugs and takes a deep breath, he exhales with force and spits another ball of fire at the druid who spoke to him. The druid flails momentarily to put out the flames on himself.

Kaelan charges and slashes heavily into the wolverine, the wolverine screeches but still clings to life.

The black bear rears up and attacks Darrick. Darrick dodges the bears bite and its left claw, but its right claw connects savagely, laying open the inside of Darrick's arm as he tries to block the attack.

The druid to the South (10) steps behind the fighting and lays his hands on the wolverine, chanting softly.

The wolverine savages Kaelan, connecting with one of its claws to his still injured leg and its teeth to the same leg.

Catherine moves forward and strikes the wolverine with her halberd, separating its head from its body.

Druid 9 strikes Kaelan with its club, there is a sickening crunch as it connects with Kaelan's head, and Kaelan collapses into a heap. He is still breathing, but shallowly.

Darrick steps forward, and with an enraged scream strikes the druid (9) with his sword. He lays open the druid's chest, and he collapses to the ground.

Trebuchet adjusts his targeting to the bear, and lets fly his spell. The bear is hit by two glowing projectiles, with a final growl the bear shimmers out of existence.

Summary:
Kaelan took 21, unconscious at -8/26
Darrick took 14
Wolverine is dead
Black bear is dead
Druid (black 9) is dead





Key:
Yellow Block with SF: Steadfast
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
White: Child of Winter


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 5, 2007)

"Enough!"  Darrick screams, as he moves to put himself between Kaelan and the last druid.  He slashes wildly at his foe, ignoring the blood flowing from his sword arm....

[sblock]If the remaining Child of Winter is still standing on his turn, Darrick will more to engage -- either with a 5' step to L2, or with a charge if he druid's tried to flee. 16 to hit, 11 damage, with a +2 to both hit and damge if he _did_ have to charge.  If the last foe is already down, he'll attempt a Heal check on Kaelan to stabilize him, for a respectable 15.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2007)

*Kaelan*

It was a good blow, but not nearly enough...  The wolverine still stood, Kaelan could hardly see the club as it decended towards his skull, his brother just had barely failed to warn him in time of the advancing blow.


_Brother I can see you.  Is that The Silver Flame behind you?_ 

Go back, it is not time yet.

_No I don't want to go back yet, I want to stay here.  They have everything under control there_.

Your destiny is not yet finished, you must return...

[sblock=ooc]Were any of those hit's I took crits?  I got pounded on in that battle, but I did my share of pounding as well.   No stabilization: 79 [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 5, 2007)

As he watches Kaelan fall to the Child of Winter, Sepoto lets out a simian howl of rage.  Nocking another arrow, he blurs again from sight. The tendons in his long arms strain with the deep pull of his bow, and it seems he fires this time with too much haste.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto activates his final use of Ghost Step, becomes invisible and fires another arrow, this time at the sole remaining druid. Shortbow Attack = 10 (Ouch, natural '1' number two!, I need a new dice server!) I'll forgo the damage dice again, Pebele, given the result. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 5, 2007)

[sblock=For EvolutionKB] Yes, you took 2 or 3 crits. While the party had a run of bad luck, unfortunately the npc's had a run of good luck. 

It's been a hard fight. I knew it was going to be tough, but I did not anticipate some of what happened.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2007)

[sblock=Pebele]Well that will change next level when I get immunity to crits.   [/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Charles hurries forward to the last druid and does his best to finish it with a stab of his spear.

[sblock]

Charles moves to M-4, then attacks the Druid.

Attack (1d20+7=13)

Damage (1d8+4=6)
+
Skirmish (1d6=3)

(9 Damage)

Important to note, +1 Attack on attacks that follow Charles's (even if it misses).

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 5, 2007)

Catherine kneels down to Kaelan's limp body, and utters a quick prayer to Dol Arrah as she attempts to bring Kaelan back from the brink of death. "Goddess, bless this warrior of the light, and bring his soul back from the edge of death!"

[sblock]
Cure Light Wounds, 11 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 6, 2007)

If Shayuri doesn't post by this evening, then I will ghost Trebuchet. I know Shayuri mentioned that he had bronchitis, so I hope that his absence will be short-lived.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

(Oy! Been trying to catch up on all my games. I apologize. Sometimes the boards move pretty fast; I must have missed an update. This oughtta get me up to date. )

Noting the last Child of Winter is ensconced in melee, Trebuchet decides to rely once again on the guided torpedos of force he's been using all along...another duo rocket out, arcing wide and coming back together against druid clothes and flesh.

(Majick Missile (praise it...what would low level casters do without it? ) for 2d4+4 damage.)


----------



## Pebele (Apr 7, 2007)

Sepoto fired again, but the arrow uselessly struck the ground at the druids feet.

Charles stabbed forward with his spear, but the druid raised his shield and deflected the spear.

The druid glances at the body of his wolverine before snarling and flicking a small piece of wood at Catherine. Before it strikes her in the chest, it has grown in to a fearsome javelin. She shrieks in pain at the wood is embedded in to her flesh.

Catherine fought to stay on her feet, but she knelt to lay her hands on Kaelan, and succeeded in raising him from his unconscious state. 

Darrick charged at the druid, but the druid easily sidestepped Darrick's swing.

Two more glowing projectiles were released from Trebuchet's chest. They thudded against the druid's chest, but he remained standing.

Summary:
Catherine takes 21 damage
Kaelan was healed 11 points, bringing him to 3 hp




Key:
Yellow Block with SF: Steadfast
Orange: Sepoto
Red: Trebuchet
Yellow: Darrick
Pink: Catherine
Blue: Kaelan
Green: Charles
White: Child of Winter


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 7, 2007)

Gritting his teeth, Darrick swings again, hoping to push his foe back and away from his wounded comrades....

[sblock]Simple attack, 17 to hit and 8 damage.  If the druid is down before Darrick's turn...well, he'll be very happy.

And as a complete aside, Pebele, I'm having a great time.  This is the most successful PbP game I've participated in.  Which is, I'm afraid, damning you with faint praise...but even so, even so.  Great game.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Kaelan*

As his eyes flutter open, Kaelan blinks several times rapidly, clearing the blood from his eyes.  Catherine was heavily wounded, but the druid is still standing.  He stands up slowly, and moves opposite of Darrick, keeping away from the druid's nasty club.

[sblock=ooc]Move to O3 to flank with Darrick.  Rolzup, you are counting BRP2 bonus right?  I'm providing flanking for the moment too.  Pebele, those MM are the only damage the last druid has taken right?[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Nope, forgot it completely.  I blame society....  But that makes his attack roll a nice 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] He also took a firebreath attack from Charles.

Oh, and Rolzup: Thank you. I am having a great time with you all, as well. I am very grateful to have found players who are so committed and so good. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 7, 2007)

"Your time has come, heretic! In the name of Dol Arrah, I am here to strike you down!" Bleeding heavily from multiple wounds, Catherine closes in on the druid and swings her halberd in an overhead arc, hoping to end this quickly. 

[sblock]
5' step to M2, and attack.
1d20+7=24 
1d10+3=10 
I forgot to add the +1 to hit and damage for my fighting challenge ability, so it's actually 25 to hit, and 11 damage if she does hit. I also forgot to put my name on the rolls, so I hope you can forgive me for that. Sorry, it's really late for my here.

I'm having a good time as well, and I'm glad to be a part of such an engaging group of people!
[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock]EDIT: I though I still had a fire breath for some reason... I guess that is what I get for posting just when I wake up.[/sblock]


Charles moves forward to protect Kaelen. Wanting the battle to finish already, he stabs forward again.

[sblock]

Charles moves to L-2.

Attack (1d20+7=8)

Oi lol. +1 to all attacks that follow his.

[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock= for BRP2]Actually, you do still have a firebreath left. You have only used two. I went ahead and rolled damage and the druid's save, if you do want to use the firebreath. Otherwise I suppose you can use it to start a campfire later. [/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 7, 2007)

Wanting to make sure their final foe has no chance to escape, Sepoto scrambles to his right and fires a final arrow from his bow, once he has a clear shot.

[SBLOCK] Sepoto will move to square H5 in order to obtain line of sight and fire an arrow at the remaining druid. Shortbow Attack = 18 Shortbow Damage = 6 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

Trebuchet waits to see the result of his companions' attacks...should the druid still stand at the end, he discharges another pair of force bolts...though he's aware that his ability to do so is declining quickly.

(MM 2d4+4 dmg)


----------



## Pebele (Apr 7, 2007)

Sepoto carefully takes aim with with his bow, and lets his arrow fly. The druid is remarkably lucky, because he raises his shield just in time, and the arrow glances harmlessly off of it.

Charles takes a deep breath and looses his last fireball. The druid dodges the brunt of the fire, but his hair is still singed, and he grunts in pain.

As Kaelan gets to his feet and moves for the druid, the druid's eyes go wide. "What in the Hells _are_ you? Back abomination, back I say!" The druid swings his scimitar as Kaelan moves towards him, but in his surprise to see Kaelan walking, misses. He swings wildly again, this time connecting with Kaelan's shoulder. Since Kaelan has already suffered so much damage, he falls unconscious again.

Catherine's savage overhead strike solidly lands on the druid's skull, and with a final wheeze and gurgle, the druid collapses at her feet. With his final breath, it appears that the druid tried to say something, but no one in the party was able to make it out. The druid's eyes remain open after he has expired.

Summary: 
Kaelan took 6 damage, bringing him to -3. [sblock=Sidenote for EvolutionKB] I am so sorry. I truly hope that you don't think I was trying to pick on you, but Kaelan coming back from the dead completely goes against everything the druid stood for, and I couldn't in good conscience ignore that. I hope you understand.[/sblock]

(Great job everyone! That was quite a performance!)


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 8, 2007)

The druid fallen, Catherine makes her way over to Kaelan's side and prays rapidly for her companion's health to be restored. Laying her hands on Kaelan, she applies a pair of healing spells, before moving to Charles and using three of her minor healing spells. Afterwards, Catherine collapses against a nearby stump to try and regain her bearings. "Stupid bastard undoing all my hard work....I need a break from all of this. Let's just make a camp here for today, I can't go much farther at the moment. I think we'll need to discuss, what went right and what went wrong here today."

[sblock]
Charles heals 9 from three cure minor wounds spells, and Kaelan heals Invest Light Protection 10, and Cure Light Wounds 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 8, 2007)

After he confirms that Kaelan is recovering under Catherine's care, Sepoto stoops to pick up one of his many arrows that never found their mark. He stays down, squatting on his haunches for a moment, his posture slowly reverts to something less ape-like and more upright. As his brow becomes less protuberant, the vibrant orange fur that covered him moments ago seems to recede somewhat as well.

Turning the obsidian-tipped arrow over in his hand, as if trying to determine if something is wrong with the projectile's balance, he furrows his brow in thought.

"We were fortunate to have survived this. It troubles Sepoto, though, that these angry Children went to their deaths so willingly. Blood has been let on both sides, now, but we are no closer to learning anymore of what these druids intend."

[SBLOCK] Pebele, Sepoto is going to retrieve any of the arrows that remained intact after his horrendous misses. He will also Search the druid's remains for anything of interest. Search = 10 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 8, 2007)

Gingerly moving his arm, Darrick sighs.  "Frankly, I think that we'd be best off moving...but I doubt that we could manage it at this point, or evade their aerial spies even if we tried.  Best we can do is prepare some sort of defenses for the night."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2007)

*Kaelan*

"Hello again brother."

Back so soon?  I thought more of you.

"I went down fighting, the mad druid hit me again, at least it wasn't that damn wolverine."

What do you think your companions will say, when they wake you?

"They'll probably tell me not to rush headlong into things.  I think I did the right thing though.  If I had done things different, things probably would have been worse.  The past is past."The silver light that surrounded his brother brightened before it dimmed once more and he stood among the living once more.

*****************************************************************

Kaelan stood and looked at himself newly healed thanks to Catherine.  He nodded his thanks toward the woman, as he pulled the wand from his pack.  The places where the wolverine, wolf had healed mostly, leaving pink scars in their wake.  He could alter his appearance and make them disappear, but he would bear the battle-scars proudly.

Kaelan looks at Catherine.  "Aside from a few lucky shots by them, I think the battle went well.  We fought on their terms, and we prevailed.  I can look for tracks to see where they came from, but I fear we will find little.  They probably carry all they had."

Seeing Sepoto looking at the remains, Kaelan asks the group, "Anybody have any way to detect magical auras?  It would make our search a bit easier.  He helps Sepoto look through the bodies.  Search:  8 

He taps himself with the wand three times.  3 charges for himself:  14hp 
He then moves to Catherine and taps the wand on her 4 times.  4 charges, 19 hp 
Seeing her wounds are more than he thought he taps her two more times.  15 hp to Catherine, two charges 
Finally he touches Darrick with the wand two times.  2 charges 14 hp 
He then touches the wand to Charles.  4 hp to Charles, 1 charge 

[sblock=ooc]  Pebele, don't worry about it, I don't feel picked on at all.  The second time I healed Catherine, I expended two charges I didn't need to.  So if you look at the invis castle link, I didn't use those last two rolls.  So 14hp for me, 34 to Catherine, and 14 for Darrick.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 9, 2007)

Sepoto is able to recover three arrows that appear to be completely undamaged.

Sepoto and Kaelan examine the druids. The first two druid's to fall, who had carried clubs had itendical equipment. Sepoto and Charles recovered two clubs, two sets of hide armor, sixteen unknown potions, eight unknown flasks and 110 gp. They had nothing else of interest.

The last one to fall, who they assumed was the 'leader', was carrying a black iron scimitar, hide armor, heavy wooden shield, 6 unknown potions and 48 gp mixed coins. 

They knew that if they were unable to use the equipment, they could return to the Academy with it and trade it in for more useful items.

Also on his body was a map of an unknown area and a sealed document. They also found three unsealed documents written in a language that they did not recognize.

The sealed document was sealed with some sort of symbol pressed in to the wax.

(The party found a total of 158 gp between the three druids. I will tally up XP at a later time.)


----------



## BRP2 (Apr 9, 2007)

[sblock]Can anyone in the party identify the potions?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Anyone with skills in Spellcraft can make a Spellcraft check to examine the potions. 

The flasks can be identified by a knowledge(Alchemy) check.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 9, 2007)

*Kaelan*

After the druids belongings are gathered into one large pile, he skirts the outside of the camp, looking for where the druids came from, not expecting to find much.  Search check 7, bah!  Satisfied that their isn't anything there he sits down next to Treb and begins sniffing at potions, while speaking.  "Well, we have some important documents that we can't translate, some gear of which we don't know is really valuable or not, and some lizardfolk out in the jungle that need to be visited.  Oh and we can't forget any allies these 3 have left behind,"  he says gesturing at the bodies of the Children.  "We should probably inform those at Havenwood, that the immediate threat is diminished if not gone."

[sblock=ooc]What's the word team?  Pebele, I have only a +5 mod in spellcraft, vs the DC of 25.  Would it be possible for me to find several potions that look and/or smell the same and take twenty on it(taking twenty minutes) to possibly identify several at once?  The black scimitar, any specific check you want to identify the type of metal?[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] For the black scimitar I would accept a craft(armor), Blacksmithing or Weaponsmithing check.

There are 2 distinct type of potions: 18 are light blue, with a blue seal on them, and 4 are yellow with a clear seal. 

There are also 8 Flasks, which are different than the potions. All 8 of the flasks are identical.

Since the price for failing the check is the inability to try to identify them, I'm not going to allow anyone to take 20. I believe that Catherine has a +6 and Trebuchet has a +9 to Spellcraft, however. 

So, if each of you make a check, then the odds should be in favor of being able to identify the potions. One correct identification will identify all the potions of that type.[/sblock]


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 9, 2007)

Sepoto watches Kaelan as he systematically strips the bloodied druids of their possessions. He holds no rancor toward the act, as he, like Kaelan knows that what the Children carry may be of use to them in their future travails and aid them in uncovering the mystery of what is happening in Havenwood. 

Seeing the undignified scattered bodies of the animals and Children in deathly repose troubles him, however. Not certain how the Children would prefer the disposition of their remains, but knowing them, like he, to be followers of nature's spirits, however misguided, the shifter elects to act on his own before his Sovereign Host worshipping companions propose something as absurd as burying them in holes. 

He gathers the bodies, dragging them, one by one, animals and druids, and proceeds to lean them against the base of the largest trees in the clearing; sitting upright for the druids, in a sleeping posture for the animals. Had he the strength he would find some way to rest them in the great boughs above, but practicality would have to suffice here. Regardless, they were close to the tree, and now in _I'Katra's_ hands. Sepoto felt certain that there was some aspect of their beliefs that the many spirits in _I'Katra's_ service would look upon and escort to their next life. Something about their appearance suggested to the shifter that being devoured by the beasts of the jungle, and decomposing at the base of this great tree before they traveled to their next life would put them at peace. He quietly whispers in each of their ears, the following:

"Everything must die, and everything must be born again, so _I'Katra_ whispers, and so it is."

Not meeting the gazes of his likely perplexed companions, Sepoto begins to gather his disappointing arrows. While patrolling the edge of the clearing, he tries to ascertain the path that the druids may have followed to get here.

[SBLOCK] After giving their fallen foes some semblance of decorum in death, Sepoto gathers his intact arrows and Searches the perimeter of the clearing to determine if any paths or tracks lead away from druid encampment. Search = 10 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 9, 2007)

"Many thanks, Kaelan.  Have to see if I can mend the sleeve this evening....  But more pressingly, If we can't back-track the Druids,"  Darrick offers, "Perhaps we can track their animals?  Less likely to practice wood-craft, I should think."

He considers the sealed envelope for a moment.  "Should we open this, do you think?  Or do we risk some kind of magical retribution?"


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 9, 2007)

"Well what I wanted to mention was the outstanding work everyone did in battle today. However there are a couple areas I think we can improve in. Darrick and I need to move more quickly into melee when we can, to help us keep up with Charles and Kaelan. After we closed to melee with the enemy, I'd say the two of us did a good job to help bring them down." Catherine nods to Sepoto. "Sepoto did a great job of firing from cover and keeping their heads down while the rest of us engaged them hand to hand." Catherine points to Charles. "Charles, you did an excellent job of harrying the druids and their animals, and that fire trick was very impressive." Waving in Trebuchet's direction she continues. "And Trebuchet, your spells found their way through the melee to hit their mark precisely. Well done. Do you have anything more...explosive? We could use that kind of power in these larger battles, if possible." Catherine then looks to Kaelan, sighs and hangs her head slightly, before addressing him. "And lastly, Kaelan...your initial charge was very, very effective. You took out one of their wolves, before it could even become a real factor. That's very good,She pauses momentarily, however...recklessly charging into a large group of enemies while the rest of the party is a long ways away was not only foolish, it very nearly got you killed...twice. I'm just glad I got to you in time. For the sake of yourself and all of us who depend on you, please try to refrain from getting too far out from the rest of the group."

She watches while the fallen are searched, as she ponders their next move. "I'm sorry, whatever language these three are written in is beyond my understanding. Perhaps someone in Havenwood, or at the academy can translate them. I'll see if I can help identify the liquids they were carrying, and if there are no objections I'd like to break the seal on the other document."

[sblock]
Here's my spellcraft checks. 
Spellcraft 16 - Blue
Spellcraft 14 - Yellow 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 9, 2007)

After addressing the group, Catherine motions to Kaelan, and takes him aside for a moment. "I'm sorry for what I said earlier, I just want you to know that I'm very grateful for all of your contributions in battle and elsewhere. I'm really glad I was able to get to you in time to prevent you from dying. You've always been pretty distant, so I doubt you consider me a friend, but as a fellow student and team member...I'd be remiss if I didn't say that I'd be upset if you fell in combat, doing something foolish like you have something to prove."

Catherine starts to walk away to start reviewing the document and map, but as she is walking away, she turns back to say "I hope this won't affect our ability to work together on this mission, but I understand if you don't want to interact outside of mission related work."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2007)

Trebuchet inclines his head and replies, "Pleased to be of service. I've found that it is often difficult to pick out targets when there are allied units engaged with them. Fortuantely I have access to two spells that are magically guided after casting, making them far safer and more reliable under those circumstances."

He pauses, then rattles woefully, "I have access to several spells capable of affecting a small area; but for various reasons, I did not consider them tactically sound in this battle. That is, unless substantial allied losses are considered tolerable"

The warforged then stoops to pick up one of each of the potions and examines them minutely, tapping the flasks gently to shake any sediments up. A small, thin monacle flips out of his temple with a whirr, and folds over his right eye as he does.

[sblock]Spellcraft for Blue potion: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=965546
Spellcraft for Yellow potion: 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=965552[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Apr 9, 2007)

Catherine is unable to identify either of the potions. She frowns as she returns them to the ground.

Trebuchet has more luck, he is able to identify the blue potions as Cure Light Wounds Potions. He places all 18 of them aside. As he examines the yellow potions, though, he comes up blank. He returns them to the ground.

As Sepoto examines the area around where the group has made camp, he is able to notice that there appears to be some broken underbrush leading farther to the East. He cannot make out any further details, however.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 10, 2007)

(Since we are already 10 pages in, I have made a new thread for the game to continue. I find it easier to look back on shorter threads than longer ones. Please meet and post at the new thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3444319)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 10, 2007)

*Kaelan*

OOC:  I'll going to finish things up right here that was started before I move on to the new thread.  

Kaelan continues to look over the potions trying to identify their purpose.  He looks at the blue potions and then the rest.  Spellcraft: 6 & 19 



			
				Catherine said:
			
		

> And lastly, Kaelan...your initial charge was very, very effective. You took out one of their wolves, before it could even become a real factor. That's very good,She pauses momentarily, however...recklessly charging into a large group of enemies while the rest of the party is a long ways away was not only foolish, it very nearly got you killed...twice. I'm just glad I got to you in time. For the sake of yourself and all of us who depend on you, please try to refrain from getting too far out from the rest of the group."




"I understand your concern Catherine, but I think my plan worked out very well.  You see I sought to strike down one of the Children or their allies.  They would attack me en masse in retaliation.  Then I would retreat as wounded as I was, back to the rest of you, thus drawing them back into your waiting blades.  What I didn't plan for however, was the lucky blows that they got past my guard, that was just sheer luck on their part."Bluff: 12, not as believable as I would have hoped  

[sblock=If his bluff is detected]"Okay you caught me.  Truthfully, that was not my plan, but I think it worked out pretty well.  Other than myself we held up pretty well."[/sblock]




> You've always been pretty distant, so I doubt you consider me a friend, but as a fellow student and team member...I'd be remiss if I didn't say that I'd be upset if you fell in combat, doing something foolish like you have something to prove."




"You are pretty adept at healing, and you know much of the Sovereign Host.  While I was unconcious I saw my brother.  He reprimanded me for falling in battle."  Kaelan hangs his head in shame.  "Sometimes I think I won't be able to live up to his legacy, especially when things turn out like the way they did today."


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Kaelan said:
			
		

> "I understand your concern Catherine, but I think my plan worked out very well.  You see I sought to strike down one of the Children or their allies.  They would attack me en masse in retaliation.  Then I would retreat as wounded as I was, back to the rest of you, thus drawing them back into your waiting blades.  What I didn't plan for however, was the lucky blows that they got past my guard, that was just sheer luck on their part."




Really? Is that _all_ it was?" Sense Motive 13 



			
				Kaelan said:
			
		

> "Okay you caught me.  Truthfully, that was not my plan, but I think it worked out pretty well.  Other than myself we held up pretty well."






			
				Kaelan said:
			
		

> "You are pretty adept at healing, and you know much of the Sovereign Host.  While I was unconcious I saw my brother.  He reprimanded me for falling in battle."  Kaelan hangs his head in shame.  "Sometimes I think I won't be able to live up to his legacy, especially when things turn out like the way they did today."




"Well if you believe that, then you'll never live up to his legacy. You just need more faith in your own skills, and trust that your "brother" is watching over you. I don't know a tremendous amount about the beliefs of the Valenar and Aerenal elves, but I'm sure that wherever he is, he wouldn't want you to throw your life away. Just remember that. I probably wasn't on your top of list of partners, but I'm glad we've gotten the work together. You are an excellent warrior Kaelan, and I doubt you'll find any here, or at the academy who will say otherwise. I don't know your "brother", but I know that you are a good person, and an asset to any assignment. I'm just glad he hit me with whatever that spell was and not you. If it nearly killed me...well I'd rather not think about that." 

Catherine grabs the sealed letter from the pile of gear. "I'll translate this, and let you all know what it says."

Off to the new thread


----------

